# The GPX+ Fan Club



## Mad MOAI

GPX+ stands for Global PokedeX Plus. If you know that, then you can probably guess that... ah, let's just get with the program.

*Members*
I'm lazy and there are too many to count so you can join when you like.

So...

I somehow got a Manaphy egg a while back. Now all my Pokemon are hatched except for the brand-new Spearow.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Join.

Can anyone click my Croagunk egg? It's the last of my current party to hatch. Egg in sig.


----------



## Darksong

*Joinage*

Include me! I just removed the codes a while ago because the server was down.

I'm glad we got a Spearow egg. I think my Pokesona should be a Spearow ^o^


----------



## shadow_lugia

I finally managed to get some eggs. Every time I went to the front page before, there weren't any.

Ah well, they're all in my sig now.

The only three that I know I have are Carvanha, Nidoran, and Cacnea. Can't figure out what the rest are supposed to be :P


----------



## Coloursfall

Count me in~

I should put them back in my sig again, since I don't have any DC eggs

This is what I have in my party:


----------



## Tailsy

Haha, hey~~

I have an Eevee egg now. :D I'm so darn cool.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Damn you and your eevee eggs tailsy >:(

Ok, I've finally assembled a team that I'm (hopefully) going to evolve.


----------



## Munchkin

Joinfish? =D

     

Yay! <(^_^)<


----------



## Mad MOAI

Well, people.

THIS THING IS VERY POPULAR.

Dawnwish, do you have any idea what the gray-and-orange egg is? The second one from the left of your line?

I have six eggs now, so I'll wait a bit.


----------



## Munchkin

Um...no, I'm not sure. I picked it up from the Lab because it said the Egg was orange. I like orange ^_^

EDIT: Goldeen, maybe?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Cryptica said:


> Dawnwish, do you have any idea what the gray-and-orange egg is? The second one from the left of your line?


I think it may be a Goldeen.

HEY NEED ANY HELP IN FINDING WHAT YOUR EGGS ARE JUST ASK[/attentionwhore]


----------



## Munchkin

^_^

Okay, how about my Gray one with red dots that look like eyes? =]


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Oodish.


----------



## Munchkin

Oh. Wow, I feel stupid '^_^
Well, I like Vileplume, so it's all good =]


----------



## Darksong

Teddiursa, Goldeen, something, Houndour, Oddish and Piplup appear to be Dawnwish's eggs. But I can't identify the one with the many spots.

I know what most of my eggs are, but I can't remember them all. Maybe one is Lugia?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

The ones in your sig are Numel, Dunsparce, Stunky and Remoraid. No Lugia there, I'm afraid.

Oh, and legendaries are given out during event days when you have a space in your party.


----------



## Darksong

Oh, REMORAID. But I like Octillery too :D

I can't find the one with the star now.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Can I join? ;)


----------



## Mad MOAI

Looks like Kali has a Larvitar... and three eggs of the same type that are probably Trapinch.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Kali has the eggs of a Yanma, three Trapinch, a Burmy and a Croagunk.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Larvitar=Brown? o.O

I can't figure out the black and white one (ooh maybe Duskull?), the greenish one with the tiny dots, or the tan one with a white blob.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Oh god, I meant to post "Trapinch". Sorry.

As for the eggs, the black/white one is Starly and the dull green one is Carnivine.

EDIT: BEEDRIL GET!


----------



## shadow_lugia

:D

I named him Heigaaz for some reason o.O


----------



## Coloursfall

:D look what my Manaphy bred with my Froslass~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Full Metal Cookies said:


> :D look what my Manaphy bred with my Froslass~


*le gasp*

aww man now I hate you for having a Manaphy, Cookies.


----------



## Coloursfall

I left it in the daycare, so keep checking the Shelter - I'm dumping the rest of the eggs. C:  It's already had another Phione egg.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Kai, is it just me or are you good at identifying eggs? O.o


----------



## Kai Lucifer

bah, I was lured in by what I thought was Swablu egg. Still, at least I also have a Drowzee egg.


----------



## Munchkin

A friend thinks that the dull greenish one that both shadow_lugia and I have is a Larvitar. I said maybe - it makes sense, since it needs more evolution points than the others.
Kai, what do you think?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I've already said that I'm pretty sure that it's a Carnivine.


----------



## Tailsy

Yay, Italy's a Luxray now. :3

I'll just train this here Finneon~
I wonder what I should evolve my Eevee into...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

You can evolve it into whatever you want.

I picked up two Snorunt eggs in the hope that one will be female. So I can get myself a froooslaaasss~


----------



## Tailsy

Well, yes... but I was wondering what I wanted to evolve it into.

Maybe Glaceon! Or Flareon.


----------



## Alakazam

Can I join?

You have an Eevee? Lucky! :o


----------



## shadow_lugia

FUCK ALL MY POKEMON ARE FEMALE >O

Except Heigaaz :3

I named the rest of them (in order from left to right) Sabonua, Irumi, Mukoauku, Kibana, and Masuki.

No, I don't know what the hell goes on in my head.

I put Irumi and Masuki in the PC to get another egg. So I gots a Hippopotas and a Sneasel now :D


----------



## Alakazam

Sada evolved! D:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Nice.



Two Snorunt and a Slugma. Which I hope will speed up the hatching of my eggs.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Bwahahaha... Help flygons rule the world! Click my GPX adoptables!


----------



## S. E.

Joinage! :D

I'm still irked that I accidentally typed in "Shining Eevee*e*" for my username.


----------



## Coloursfall

:D I has miltank!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

fffff i missed the mewtwo event.

GODFRICKINDAMNIT!


----------



## shadow_lugia

FFFFFFFFF SO DID I

I stalked the shelter all day today in the hopes that some idiot would abandon it

Instead all I got was a Tyrogue


----------



## Rai-CH

It appears I jumped onto the bandwagon XD

I got some pretty cool eggs, especially the Pichu one I found at the shelter.


----------



## Munchkin

My eggs all have about half the clicks they need to hatch~!
=D


----------



## Pikachu

Joinage.

Hmm, I have so few Pokémon...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Just updated my signature with a link to my profile. Why waste time continuously updating it when that has the same effect and is much less time wasting?

Oh yeah, and click to find out if it works or not.


----------



## Munchkin

The link? It sure does work. I've fed your Pokémon/warmed your eggs while I was there =]


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Thanks. I guess I should return the favour, eh?


----------



## Munchkin

No problem, I don't mind. It'll be long before they hatch anyway =P


----------



## shadow_lugia

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :D


----------



## Rai-CH

Congrats on the Eevee egg! :D

I repayed the favour to most people who have interacted with my eggs. My Pichu egg is just over half way before hatching (I think)!


----------



## shadow_lugia

FFFF GPX IS DOWN

Although you people probably aren't experiencing this because my browser is shitcrap and annoyingly gives me a THIS LINK IS BROKEN page when I usually F5 half a second later to find the page is perfectly fine even though it took a freaking ten minute period to load the broken link page.

Except it won't load anything at all now and all the little images are just those stupid annoying boxes with red X's in them, so I don't know :P


----------



## Munchkin

^I've experienced this earlier today as well. Seems fine now, though.

Anyway, my Eggs are all over halfway to hatching =]
...Where did I get a Shiny Stone? 0_o


----------



## Kai Lucifer

:( ever since I put the GPX+ button in my sig in replacement for my eggs, I've been getting barely any clicks. I don't want to have to go back to putting eggs in my signature after I've made my new banner. What should I do?


----------



## Munchkin

Make a link to each Egg as part of your banner? I mean, the way you have the links now, just make it six for your party instead of one GPX+ link. But make the text or whatever a little smaller so it won't crowd your banner too much =D

As for me, my Eggs seem to be growing just fine so far. I find going through the online list and clicking three of several random people's Eggs/Pokémon helps, because they hate having a bold name on the interactions list >=D

EDIT: Managed to nab an Eevee Egg and a Spheal Egg from the shelter :3


----------



## shadow_lugia

:D

I'm happy.

And why? Well, I recently grabbed a shitload of rare eggs from the shelter.

Here are my eggs in my party right now (one space left open in case of legendaries! :D):

Eevee
Tyrogue (Uncommon but ehh :P)
Lapras
Squirtle
Miltank

:3


----------



## Coloursfall

I got two Eevee eggs yesterday C: both from the same clutch.  I hope one is a girl so I can name her 'Baby' and evolve her to Vaporeon~


----------



## Munchkin

...I accidentally evolved my male Wurmple into a Silcoon. And male Beautifly disturb me. Ugh...he's going in the box =/

So I put Oddish back in my party =]
Here's what I've got now:


A Spheal, a Trapinch, and two Eevee all from the shelter =D


----------



## Invader Palkia

Can I join? I just got the eggs myself (I didn't even have to make an account because I'm on GTS too :D)
Does anyone know what the purple egg with yellow spots is, by the way? :/


----------



## Munchkin

I was thinking Ekans, maybe?
Ooh, you've got a Duskull Egg. I love those! <3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Woot! Charmander egg GET!

And the purple egg with yellow spots can't be an ekans, because those have a marking like it's nose. IT reminds me of a Dustox, but it can't be that either. I'll look into it.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Kai, in case you didn't know, the rightmost egg in your sig is a Bronzor. But you're so good at finding it out that you probably don't need em to tell you xD

I evolved my Spearow! Time for Slowpoke~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

EVENT EVENT EVENT

Easter Sunday, get a space in your party and you may get one of these:





Link to actual page:
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=6865


----------



## S. E.

Y'know, that egg looks like a differently colored Buneary egg...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

That's what they all say...

No seriously, that's what everyone at the GTS forums say.


----------



## Darksong

I think it's an Easter Buneary! :D
 Cryptica thought of that.


----------



## Munchkin

My Trapinch hatched! My Trapinch hatched!

Isn't she beautiful~


----------



## Invader Palkia

Kai said:


> Woot! Charmander egg GET!
> 
> And the purple egg with yellow spots can't be an ekans, because those have a marking like it's nose. IT reminds me of a Dustox, but it can't be that either. I'll look into it.


I know. I even looked through Serebii at the types usually associated with that color. Maybe I should look at the points/steps it needs next.
Edit: 	Omanyte, Kabuto, Lileep, Anorith, Cranidos, Shieldon, Drifloon, Spiritomb, Hippopotas are the ones who hatch at 7680 steps.
I don't think It's Drifloon or Spiritomb.. I'm gonna check out those ones now
Edit: It's Lileep.
:D I like Lileeps.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

:D Yay for Lileeps.
I prefer Anoriths to Lileeps, but still.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I like them both equally. I actually had a Lileep in PMD2 on my team, until I could only bring my starter and partner... I wish they didn't make you do that. :(

*looks at easter exclusive*
omg I want that Lopunny.


----------



## Mad MOAI

If it's Lileep, then why does it look creepy?

"00"


----------



## Munchkin

^Your Skuntank is hilarious! xD
And your Slowpoke is so huggable <3
OMG YOU'RE Shiny Butterfree? I never realized that...I'm Dawnwish =]
And one of my Eevee eggs is close to hatching ;]


----------



## Dragon

I'm joining this club >:DDD

I've joined since Wymsy posted here, and kinda dropped out after it went down for that while, but now I'm up again :DDD

And have a party link.

Anyone want to tell me what this is..?


----------



## Munchkin

Hippopotas. It looks like the abnormally large nostrils xD
Well, I think...you might want to wait for an older member's opinion, I'm relatively new on GPX+

Me? Nothing new, unless I haven't mentioned my Piplup's evolution yet. He's now a level 17 Prinplup <3


----------



## shadow_lugia

GUYS GUYS GUYS

We really need to hatch my Tyrogue

Well, I got an Absol egg at the shelter, because they're rare and I couldn't resist. But the Easter Buneary are being given out tomorrow, and I want the chance of getting one really bad D: However, no one really clicks on my Tyrogue. It's really time for it getting hatched, 'cause it's been ten freaking days.

C'mon, because of this thing about the lack of clickage for my party, I've missed two Turtwig and a Cyndaquil already, just _today._ It's getting extremely annoying. I swear I'll click all your eggs.


----------



## Coloursfall

I clicked them. C:

So, has anyone gotten any of my Manaphy and Froslass's babies yet? C:


----------



## shadow_lugia

^Thanks, you're a life saver :3 I clicked all yours back.


----------



## Munchkin

When I'm browsing the online list, and I see any of you online, I click your eggs. But I wasn't browsing today, sorry. If you browse the online list and click about three eggs/Pokémon of random people's parties, they usually click back. That's how I got my eggs to hatch so quickly. I haven't browsed properly for a few days, though, which is why my Eevee eggs still haven't hatched.
I clicked yours, in any case <3


----------



## shadow_lugia

Thanks. I clicked them back :3

But now it's apparently a new day, so we can warm everyone's eggs again! If you're online, please hurry, because I have to go to bed soon and I'm a nervous wreck about this. I swear I'll click back!

EDIT: HEY HEY FMC

First Pokemon in their party :3


----------



## Invader Palkia

It's already Sunday here ;-;
My NidoranF hardly needs any clicks... I just need one egg to hatch, and I really want that Lopunny :(

I clicked yours btw, Lugia.

Edit: She hatched, and I've placed her into a box temporarily, until my Mankey hatches. 
Or if I don't get a Loppy... But I really want a Loppy, I hope I get one.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

EVENT EVENT EVENT

IT IS TODAY
MAKE A SPACE IN YOUR PARTIES
AND YOU MAY GET
AN EASTER BUNEARY/LOPUNNY





HAPPY EASTER


----------



## Peegeray

man how did i not notice this club?
joining, here's my profile
i have all starters and eevee evolutions, at the moment i'm just collecting chimchars and other rare pokemon
kept a slot open for the easter buneary that i most likely will not get


----------



## Dragon

All the starters and Eeveelutions? DDD: I have one Eevee.. egg.


----------



## S. E.

*sigh* I haven't gotten one yet. *continues to refresh user page*


----------



## Darksong

shadow_lugia! You can hatch your Tyrogue! ~

Looks like I didn't get the Buneary. Does anyone know what time it's released?


----------



## Dragon

'pparently randomly through the day.

I saw three people with eggs already DDDD:

And meanwhile I use the wonderful random feature to click eggs or Pogeymanz.


----------



## Coloursfall

picked this up from the shelter...  I wonder what it is :/ Not long till it hatches, too.


----------



## Munchkin

>=[
I didn't get the event egg! =/
So I just put Oddish back in my party...


----------



## Invader Palkia

I didn't get it either :(
I picked up a Drifloon though! :D

PS: 


Full Metal Cookies said:


> picked this up from the shelter...  I wonder what it is :/ Not long till it hatches, too.


Pineco :D

Edit: How did I get a Deepseascale...?


----------



## S. E.

Hey guys what should I evolve my new Eevee into? ;_;

I can't decide. I'm probably not inclined to do Espeon or Umbreon, even though they're my two favorites, since raising its happiness would be too difficult in comparison to just using a stone I already have. I might anyways, though.


----------



## Dragon

No Buneary >_<

Buuut... I got this...  Absol~

My Eevee.. I'm making mine a Jolteon.

No, not because I only have a Thunderstone, no. >_>


----------



## Munchkin

I'm probably going to evolve my two Eevee into Vaporeon and Jolteon. Unless I get a female, then she'll probably be a Glaceon. If I get two females (UNLIKELY!), they'll be Glaceon and Flareon.
Wait...how do you get Leafeon and Glaceon? Can you just evolve Eevee into them as soon as they hatch?


----------



## Coloursfall

yep. I evolved my Eevee, Jack, into a Glaceon.  You have to use a Shiny Stone for Glaceon and Leaf Stone for Leafeon.


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, all right then, thanks. I don't have a Leaf Stone and even if I did, I'd save it for my Oddish. But I've got a Shiny Stone. So it all works out~
=]


----------



## S. E.

Y'know, I think I'll evolve mine into Flareon. So I can keep the name Lord Fuzzykinz and still have it make sense.

EDIT: Actually, I changed it to Fluffykinz anyways.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I hatched my Tyrogue but didn't get a Buneary egg ;-;

So I got a Gible from the shelter instead.

As for Eevee evolution... The random sprite generator says to evolve it into Umbreon :3


----------



## Rai-CH

missed out on the easter event D:
I got what I think is a Cherrim egg, though- 
My Luxio is a level or two away from evolving as well, and my Pichu only needs 23 happiness points to evolve.


----------



## Tailsy

I'm going to beat my Eevee eggs with their currently non-existent kneecaps if they don't hatch soon.


----------



## Coloursfall

*pokes weird blue egg* hatch :C 

Also I really want a Riolu egg D: I needs luck!


----------



## Munchkin

This needs to hatch. Seriously. It's the only egg in my party now, since the other one hatched - he's a Jolteon now. This is what I've got so far...



I think I'll stick with this team ^_^


----------



## Kai Lucifer

So, over the last week, I've evolved my Budew to a Roserade, my Oodish to a Vileplume, and my Snorunt into a Glalie. :D I'd say I'm doing quite well.


----------



## Alakazam

My god, I snatched so many starters from the shelter this week, it's unreal.

Recently evolved Shellshocky the Wartortle into a Blastoise.


----------



## Peegeray

a few days ago i got 2 shiny pokemon in a row

it was pretty awesome
although i still don't have a female chimchar and i'm kind of annoyed, because i've hatched about 15 of them


----------



## Invader Palkia

I've heard that there was/is a Cresselia event today.

Does anyone know if It's still happening?

Knowing my luck it probably isn't, meh... >.>

I haven't seen anyone post about finding one..

Edit: Don't think they're out...
I found a grown Surskit in the Shelter though. omg... Thats lucky o.o


----------



## JolteonShock

Joining. 
Just got a Cyndaquil egg and my Shinx one hatched into a girl.
Does anyone know what the yellow and black egg in my sig is?  I think it's an Elekid, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Yeah, It's an Elekid.


----------



## JolteonShock

Hey, is that third one in the row of Pokemon in your sig an Absol?
I don't know, I saw some floating around but wasn't sure.


----------



## Munchkin

My other Eevee egg finally hatched~
He evolved into a Vaporeon~
I gave all my Pokémon nicknames~
^_^


Their names were given considering their final evolutions.

Oh, I'd seen a silver egg around and I can't for the life of me figure out what it is. It looks almost like a Totodile egg, except the blue part is silver and the tan part is bright yellow.

EDIT: Apparently the egg has a "white top, yellow middle, and dark brown bottom."
Here it is.


----------



## S. E.

^Take a look at its heritage. It's obviously a Girafarig.


----------



## Munchkin

Uh...oh. I feel stupid.
That's a funny-looking Girafarig egg.


----------



## Invader Palkia

*dies*
I got it at the event today. It was a nice thing to wake up to :3


----------



## S. E.

^o-o

Remind me to check the forums more often. Well, there's still the 24th. *drops Pokemon off in Daycare*


----------



## Darksong

Woohoo~



Time to... hehehe :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

wahahahahahahahaha I gots me a Palkiaaa~


----------



## Rai-CH

aaaaaa I want one ;_;

Oh well, there's still tomorrow! :D


----------



## Dragon

WHAT *clears space in party*


----------



## Peegeray

what the hell i haven't got a single event since the site opened
this game makes me rage sometimes
well it makes me rage most of the time really but i'm addicted


----------



## shadow_lugia

Oh, and by the way FMC, my Miltank egg which still hasn't hatched because _every freaking day_ I'm the only one who clicks on them is related to your Miltank.


----------



## Coloursfall

ohcool :0



I HAS ROTOM :D


----------



## Dragon

Whaaaaat I want a Rotom DDDD:

Or legendary DDDDD:

Or Bagon DDDDD:


----------



## Peegeray

yeah um disregard my event rant up there i got a freaking darkrai :)


----------



## S. E.

Speaking of which, I have a Charmander that's siblings with yours, Invader Palkia. 

It's a small, small site. Sort of.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Peegeray said:


> yeah um disregard my event rant up there i got a freaking darkrai :)


>:( You lucky lucky person.


----------



## Darksong

Dratini from shelter.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Shining Eevee said:


> Speaking of which, I have a Charmander that's siblings with yours, Invader Palkia.
> 
> It's a small, small site. Sort of.


Neat. :D

I still haven't checked my Party today. Doubt I got anything else..
No. Almost a good thing, don't wanna be greedy.

Bellsprout can hatch though. :D


----------



## Darksong

WOOT! Eevee egg!



Yoohoo! I hope it's female.


----------



## Munchkin

I decided to get a new bunch of Eggs - I was too impatient waiting for my Pokémon to level up and evolve. Besides, I found a Larvitar Egg in the shelter <3

Is that first one a Cyndaquil?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Melodic Harmony said:


> I decided to get a new bunch of Eggs - I was too impatient waiting for my Pokémon to level up and evolve. Besides, I found a Larvitar Egg in the shelter <3
> 
> Is that first one a Cyndaquil?


Yes. Yes it is.

Can I get some clicks on my Palkia egg?


----------



## JolteonShock

I got a  Buneary egg from the shelter.  It already had some clicks on it.  Yay!


----------



## Tailsy

I got a Giratina from the event I am cool. <3


----------



## Mad MOAI

^I like Giratina.

In case you didn't know, Darksong and I share an account (we're twins). So I'm happy about the Dratini :DD


----------



## shadow_lugia

I'm just going to put the eggs I've had for over three weeks here even though everyone will not notice that they exist. I don't know why I bother because it's going to take me forever to hatch these things all by myself (which is the only way it will ever be because these eggs are apparently invisible to everyone but me) and I have better things to do with my time. I'll probably end up abandoning these eggs to people who actually get one person on their freaking accounts to click their eggs besides themselves and completely quit this 'no one else but me notices' crap =_=

     

Thanks to everyone for making me notice how completely and utterly worthless I am


----------



## S. E.

shadow_lugia said:


> I'm just going to put the eggs I've had for over three weeks here even though everyone will not notice that they exist. I don't know why I bother because it's going to take me forever to hatch these things all by myself (which is the only way it will ever be because these eggs are apparently invisible to everyone but me) and I have better things to do with my time. I'll probably end up abandoning these eggs to people who actually get one person on their freaking accounts to click their eggs besides themselves and completely quit this 'no one else but me notices' crap =_=
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making me notice how completely and utterly worthless I am


You are not 'completely and utterly worthless' just because no one clicks on your eggs in some insignificant MMO. If you think you have better things to do with your time, then this shouldn't matter any. This is attentionwhoring and you should understand that. I realize that sometimes what you need more than anything is to vent and get people to take pity on you, but you're seriously overreacting here. _It's just a game._

Oh, but if you want tips on making people click your eggs, try to be online every once in a while and go down the online list clicking peoples' Pokemon. Not everyone repays the favor (I, sadly, am one of them, considering I just don't have the time), but quite a few people do and if you click on all of theirs, they're likely to click on yours. That's what the users who have interacted list is for.

Oh btw I clicked your eggs.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I now have a Feebas egg and my Palkia now has a crack/glow. Also, my Vibrava (Daycare) is almost ready to evolve into a Flygon. Go me.

And I clicked your eggs, shadow_lugia. you are not worthless. I though I was when I removed the eggs in my sig for a button.


----------



## Peegeray

darkrai is getting close to hatching, it needs about 7000 more maturity


----------



## Kai Lucifer

oooh it's glowing all purpley and stuff.

My Vibrava finally evolved into a Flygon.


----------



## Dragon

Cryptica said:


> In case you didn't know, Darksong and I share an account (we're twins).


zomg rly?

I knew you were sisters from.. some thread somewhere, but twins, that's cool :DDD

Glowing Darkrai is epic :ooo

And still looking for that Bagon, or at least a Rotom  egg >_>


----------



## Coloursfall

So guys, this is my party right now :D



I hope the Zangoose and Seviper are opposite genders so I can breed 'em.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Magikarp :D

After this I'll try to get a Pichu. Or a Rotom, whatever I find first.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Ah, thanks. Sorry for being such a bitch, I guess it's this whole puberty thing whyyyy

I clicked all your eggs to (hopefully) make up for it. Or, if I just posted this, I'm most likely in the process of clicking everyone's eggs.

EDIT: NEWS BULLETIN



Zegam :D


----------



## Coloursfall

I now have two level 100's :D A Froslass and Manaphy!  Now I have a new breeding pair, too.  My Glaceon Jack, and Absol Jessica.


----------



## S. E.

shadow_lugia said:


> Ah, thanks. Sorry for being such a bitch, I guess it's this whole puberty thing whyyyy


I too am going through puberty right now (and I mean _right now_), so I can sympathize.


----------



## JolteonShock

Hey, FMC!  I found an egg from Jack and Jessica...its owned by someone named Pory.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I've picked up a Cranidos because I love their Platinum sprite (They look so cute x3)

I'm gonna try leveling my current mons a bit more before getting more eggs...

Edit: One of my bred eggs belongs to one of the mods. |D (Its a Misdreavus)
This one.


----------



## JolteonShock

Cool!
I wonder if I should breed my Shinx and my Poochyena...Does it matter who's the mother?  Like, will the baby be the same as the mother or will it be just random?
Oh yay!  My Chimchar egg hatched, and most of my other eggs are going to hatch soon.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I'm pretty sure its random.
Okay scratch no new eggs and send this Eevee female vibes:


----------



## JolteonShock

Sent female vibes, and clicked all your other eggs.
I'm thinking of grabbing another egg, considering most of mine are practically ready to hatch.
Oh, my Cindaquil just hatched!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Thanks. I'm going against the odds on this one, but I have good luck with bad gender ratios, even when I don't want too (Trying to breed a male Treecko in Diamond, got at least 3 females o.o)

Yay, Cyndaquils are awesome. :D


----------



## JolteonShock

I named it Implosion, for some obsene reason.  O.o
EDIT: And now my Spheal egg hatched, and my Buneary egg should hatch soon.  Then I'll get some more eggs.
Do you have to take your Pokemon back to get a egg from the Daycare?  Or will it show up there?
EDIT:  I got two eggs: a Seel and a Spinarak:


----------



## Invader Palkia

You shouldn't have to take it back, you just have to wait a bit.
You won't be able to tell what it is when you get it though.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Yay! My Feebass hatched!


On the subject of breeding, I have an Aerodactyl, but no one to breed it with. ;_;


----------



## JolteonShock

I had two eggs, but I donated them to the shelter.
Oh, and my Buneary egg hatched.


----------



## Dragon

Noooo, my Sneasel hatched male DDDDD:

But I can get new eggs :DDDD

EDIT: omg Tropius egg :DD


----------



## JolteonShock

Clicked!
I love Tropiuses!
I'm going to click everyone's Pokemon on this page, because I'm bored.


----------



## Sike Saner

*joins* 

Several of mine are getting close to being able to evolve. Fwee. ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

The Eevee was male. My Squirtle AND Eevee came out the wrong gender. Grr.
Guess I'll have to grab/breed another one :/


----------



## Coloursfall

heeeeeey IP, my Ralts egg is related to yours!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Neat! That's 2 eggs I have related to the other people here...


----------



## Dragon

Fwaaa, bred another Sneasel, send it vibes for femaleness~

Or actually, don't. That didn't work last time.. >_>

My Dratini egg's almost hatched :DD

And still looking for that Bagon >_<


----------



## Espeonrules

Oh, can I join?

Just got some eggs today, though I don't know what the "gray one with red band across it" is.

EDIT 5/7/09: Never mind. I found out what it was :)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Has anyone used the shop yet? I've used it to buy a razor claw to evolve my Sneasel into a Weavile, and also to get a Dragon scale for when I get a Horsea. I'm still looking for a Moon stone or two, though.


----------



## S. E.

^Yeah, I'm also looking for a Moon Stone. They don't have them today, apparently.

Btw, I'd keep a slot open in your party if I were you. Just in case you run into the Little Man.


----------



## Coloursfall

Female Eevee! :D Now I'm going to evolve her and stuff her into the daycare with my new male meowth, Edward.  OTP! EdRinna!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

oh, you and your pairings, FMC.

anyone have eggs related to mine? I'm now breeding my Ekans (King Bahamut) and my Dratini (Daiski) to make eggies~


----------



## Coloursfall

I saw one of your bred eggies when doing my clickings last night, but I don't recall what breed it was xC


----------



## Dragon

Kai, I think you made my Dratini hatch :DD

Wooo~


----------



## Coloursfall

'nother Eevee hatched.  Named him Zarin to match Rinna.  He's gunna be an Espeon and she'll be Umbreon C:


----------



## Minkow

A) Joinage
B) what are my eggs.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I think you've got a Surskit, a Zigzagoon, a Trapinch, a Shellos, and I don't know the last one.

As for me I made a hell of a lot of progress last night, loads of my eggs hatched, and I'm about to hatch my Ralts. Even my Palkia can almost hatch.

I'm just waiting for a Reaper cloth in the shop, I don't need any other Evo items atm.


----------



## JolteonShock

My Spinarak egg hatched, and I got a Growlithe egg.
 and whatever this is.
Please don't tell me, though.


----------



## Sike Saner

MISSINGNO. GET. :D

Meanwhile, Nazira has evolved into a glalie (and thus I've now acquired my favorite pokémon :D), and Ouroth has evolved, too, so I now also have a weezing. ^^

Plus, this other egg I've got (which I'm pretty sure is a baltoy, in which case fwee ^^) is getting pretty close to hatching. ^^


----------



## Darksong

Last one is Ponyta.

I tried to breed my Eevee (male) with Spheal, but "they can hardly stand to even look at each other." So I got a Houndour. Hope it's female :D


----------



## Espeonrules

Minkow, the last one you have is a Chimchar. As you can see I have the same egg. :)

Congrats on getting the Missingno. egg, Sike Saner! Lucky you.


----------



## S. E.

^No, it's not. It's a Ponyta. Please, make sure you know what you're talking about before you post.


----------



## Espeonrules

Oh! Okay. Sorry about that. I'll make sure to check my facts next time.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Ohey

Event tomorrow :D

Raikou, Entei, and Suicune coming

So I'd have a slot open ;D


----------



## S. E.

Already done~ Generally you find it always helps to have an open slot.


----------



## Darksong

Yes! I like them all equally so I don't care which I get. :)

EVENT FINALLY


----------



## Coloursfall

I have enough room for all three x3

But if I can only get one, I want Raikou~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Oh god another event.

I'd like Entei if only one.

EDIT: Look at this...


----------



## Dragon

I'd want any, I don't have any event Pokemon yet ;_;


----------



## S. E.

Same here, Dragon. ;_;

But I like Raikou the best.

Not only that, it's been bumped up to my birthday, so! I am particularly happy about this.


----------



## Espeonrules

I'd like Suicune if I could pick.....

I wonder what the Mystery Egg that they give out on the 4th day is??


----------



## Coloursfall

:D

:DDDD RIOLU


----------



## Invader Palkia

PALKIA HATCHED!! 8D
ALSO GOT A GASTLY!
:DD

Now I just want my Pikachu to evolve.


----------



## JolteonShock

My Seel hatched female, but I don't know what to name it.
Now to get another egg...

Horsea egg with some clicks on it already.


----------



## Sike Saner

My missingno. and farfetch'd hatched. ^^ Pretty soon, my onix'll be ready to hatch, too.


----------



## Dragon

Tropius hatched :DD 

And I missed a Bagon egg :DD No wait, DD:


----------



## Darksong

Was the Raikou Entei Suicune event today? If so, I didn't get one.

Dratini hatched. :)

Anyone ever noticed Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald have the same initials as Raikou, Suicune, and Entei?


----------



## Espeonrules

I don't think Commander Wymsy's announced the date yet....

Huh, I never noticed that before. That's really neat.


----------



## Sike Saner

Just picked up a glameow, and I have a mawile getting close to being able to hatch. ^^


----------



## JolteonShock

My Poochyena and my Shinx evolved.


----------



## Sike Saner

Still no water stone for my lombre in the shop. However, it did have metal coat available, so I picked up one of those with which to ultimately evolve my onix.


----------



## Coloursfall

:I My Eevee better reach max happy before I have to go to bed tonight...  I'm gunna go click a ton of people in hopes they'll click me back so I can make Rinna happy.  

Umbreon!


----------



## Darksong

Rats. They had a Leaf Stone but I only have 648 points. D:

Oh well, hoping for an event Pokémon.


----------



## Espeonrules

Me too.

Yay, all my eggs are close to hatching! :D Especially my Volbeat egg.

I'm pretty much a new user, so I don't have enough points to buy _anything_ yet. :\


----------



## Minkow

My Surskit and Zizagoon are kinda close to hatching~
(Espeonrules, I got your Volbeat full maturity)


----------



## Sike Saner

Found a dusk stone while clicking around. :D

And my glameow hatched. ^^


----------



## Mad MOAI

So... I'm hoping to get a Budew sometime soon. Hope they're common.


----------



## Coloursfall

Riolu hatched :D



Named him Xhan. C: (first person to know why gets a cookie!)


----------



## Mad MOAI

Halan is Xhan's uncle and you and moony are somehow related?

Or is it because of his nature?


----------



## Coloursfall

Well you got the right Xhan he was named after, so here's your cookie C:







I kinda bit it though.


----------



## Mad MOAI

That's hilarious. *eats cookie*

Now I want a Goldeen for some random reason.


----------



## Espeonrules

Minkow said:


> My Surskit and Zizagoon are kinda close to hatching~
> (Espeonrules, I got your Volbeat full maturity)


Thank you!! He's the first one out of the whole batch that's hatched so far!


----------



## Sike Saner

I just evolved Meradia into a gengar. ^^ 

Meanwhile, Khl has just a little under seven and a half levels before it can evolve, and as for Eileen... she has just a little over thirty-two levels. X3


----------



## Invader Palkia

I want my Pichu to evolve! Only one happiness left...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

There you go, IP. Full happiness. :D


----------



## Invader Palkia

Whee! Thankies, now I can write his description. 

I clicked all your eggs back, much thanks ^^


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Much thanks to you too, IP.

Does anyone know if my purple egg with turqoise bits is a Shuppet or a Skorupi?


----------



## Invader Palkia

I know Its definatly not a shuppet. The Shuppets are purple with any markings at all.

Also, Unown |D


Also, (I know I'm just saying this now D:)
In the next event I want either the Raikou or the Mystery egg (I think the mystery would be Ho-oh, imo).
I wanted the Regis (Thats what I voted) But apparently no one else did ._.

Edit: 
I wanted one of these so bad o.o


----------



## Espeonrules

Three of my eggs hatched just this morning: Ponyta, Spheal, and Buneary. So I got two new eggs, an Eevee and a Dratini I beleive.

EDIT: I got a couple more:


----------



## Peegeray

are any of you guys gonna buy some of the expensive items from the shop? i have enough for one but i don't know whether to get the itemfinder or the amulet coin...


----------



## JolteonShock

I want Suicune in the event.
But having any one of them would make me love the GPX+ people.  XD


----------



## jibaku

I join~

 I really want either Suicune or Ho-Oh.  Those are the only Johto legends I really care for XD

Today my Absol finally hatched.  I was so happy <3
And my Feebas is going to hatch soon too.  I'm going to get one of my favorite Pokemon of all time :Dv
I also got  Aron, Seel and Zubat eggs today which is pretty rad.  I like Aron.  I just won't evolve it though.


----------



## Darksong

I bred an Eevee :D


----------



## Coloursfall

WOOPER


----------



## Sike Saner

Khl evolved, so now I have a claydol. Fwee. ^^

Oh, and the dusk stone in my inventory compelled me to pick up something to use it on, so I grabbed a murkrow egg. :3


----------



## Invader Palkia

That reminds me, I need a Sunkern so I can use my Sun stone...

Grabbed it out of curiosity, and it miraculously ended up being a Koffing, which I'd been wanting anyways xD


----------



## jibaku

KDSJFLDSKJFL  Feebas is so close to hatching that it hurts ;o;


----------



## Rai-CH

I sorta got back into this thing due to the fact that there is a shop now. 
But I still can't get a stupid thunderstone >>; or a female Buneary, so I'm sticking with Tony, who needs clicks because I want him to be a Lopunny. He only has 59 happiness points though D:


----------



## Minkow

Surskit and Zigzagoon are close to hatching.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Palkia needs only 300 more maturity to hatch.


----------



## JolteonShock

My Horsea egg hatched, and I got a Sneasel egg.

<3


----------



## Minkow

Surskit hatched.
I named it Skittles.
EDIT: O.o I just got a Skitty egg.


----------



## Coloursfall

My Riolu evolved C: Now I have a Lucario! Now I'm going to try for another female Eevee, evolve her to a Vappy, and get breeding the two.


----------



## jibaku

JolteonShock said:


> My Horsea egg hatched, and I got a Sneasel egg.
> 
> <3


Ohh~  That's a Sneasel egg?  I was wondering what it looked like.


----------



## JolteonShock

Well, at least I'm pretty sure it is.  ^^'
But it does look like one.


----------



## Espeonrules

My Pichu hatched. Fwee~
Now to just get her to max happiness and evolve her...
Got a Lapras egg recently, but it won't be hatching soon.


----------



## jibaku

Zubat's going to hatch really soon~  I can't wait for it to hatch.  Zubat is one of my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Sike Saner

Hatched and then evolved a murkrow and a skitty today. Also picked up what I believe to be a shellos, a magnemite, and a sableye.


----------



## Coloursfall

Got me another Eevee egg.


Also:

Evolution Pokémon Egg
Rarity: Rare
Maturity needed: 8,960
Times obtained: 11 

...^^;


----------



## Invader Palkia

My Eevee hatched and turned out to be male again >.>
I will try very hard to not get one until I have more space, though.


----------



## Coloursfall

I have somehow managed to acquire another Riolu egg.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

whee palkia needs only 1000 more maturity :D

Also, I now have a Male Ralts. I should have got that Dawn Stone when I had the chance. Rats.


----------



## Minkow

Missed a Shelter Dratini.

By the way, thankies Sike Saner for giving my Zizagoon full. Fwee I can hatch him/her.


----------



## Munchkin

I...haven't really been active on GPX+ for a long time. In fact, the last batch I picked up hasn't even hatched yet. Not even the Poochyena. Oh well. I've been busy =/
I really want my Cyndaquil, Larvitar, and maybe Vulpix to hatch soon, though I know they (especially Larvitar) will take forever =/
Oh well.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

You need only look at my party to realise how happy I am.


----------



## Coloursfall

*shakefist* damn you! I saw the little man once but it was after I had pressed the refresh button :C

But my current party is pretty cool.


see?

ETA: Oh, and from my Eevee egg dex page:

*Times obtained:* 15

:D;


----------



## Sike Saner

Minkow said:


> By the way, thankies Sike Saner for giving my Zizagoon full. Fwee I can hatch him/her.


Fwee, glad to be of help! ^^


Meanwhile... I FINALLY GOT A NOSEPASS EGG! :D

Also, I evolved my onix, misdreavus, and glameow. ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

The event starts tomorrow :D
I think I'll clear a space for Raikou, fill it in again if I don't get it. I don't want Suicune or Entei much. :/


----------



## Sike Saner

Just grabbed what I believe to be a pinsir egg. ^^


----------



## Mad MOAI

The light brown with dark stripes? That's Seedot.. no wait Seedot has eyes. I have no idea which one it is.


----------



## Zoltea

Simply because I'm hooked on getting some pokemon I really want from there, I suppose I might join. *is hoping for a legendary* o.O


----------



## Sike Saner

Water stones in the shop! :D Now I've finally gotten to evolve that lombre I'd been waiting to evolve. ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

Well, It's the day of the event, I've got a space clear, wonder if I'll get Raikou...


----------



## Coloursfall

Evolution Pokémon Egg
Rarity: Rare
Maturity needed: 8,960
Times obtained: 18 

moaaaaaar Eevee!


..oh and that one bagon there

...I like Eevee too much.  I am questing for a shiny one!


----------



## Invader Palkia

I gots a Rotom :D
Also
http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwVlZwp5
Found randomly while clicking on the forums. Look who bred it xD


----------



## Dragon

Alriiight, got a Rotom~ Charmander evolved, Larvitar hatched female, GPX+ is sexist, and fwaaa~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Invader Palkia said:


> Found randomly while clicking on the forums. Look who bred it xD


Hm... I'm sure that I've seen the member's name before, it rings a bell with me... but who could it be? :D


----------



## Coloursfall

check it, bitches C:<


----------



## Zoltea

I'm kind of waiting for a thunderstone, and then a chance to snatch an eevee egg.


----------



## Minkow

It was today? Darn, I need to clear a space for tommorrow.
EDIT: Missed a ROTOM egg from the SHELTER.


----------



## Zoltea

Rawr, I saw a Phione in the shelter.


----------



## Minkow

Riolu from Shelter~


----------



## Zoltea

Huh, odd, I saw that one, oh, and, I've been seeing some rotom eggs in the shelter.

*Clicks the riolu egg*


----------



## Invader Palkia

Lickitung hatched, didn't get a Raikou, so I'll wait for the mystery event. 
Anyways, got a Sneasel and a Treecko. I hope they're both male...


----------



## Dragon

And score on this~


----------



## Espeonrules

Aw, lucky~

I didn't get  a Raikou, maybe more luck tomorrow. I also got a Illumise egg while I was at it, to match my Volbeat.


----------



## S. E.

Aww... D: No Raikou.

GPX+ hates me.


----------



## Zoltea

oooh, my togepi has almost hatched. :D


----------



## Sike Saner

My nosepass and pinsir hatched, and I've picked up some more eggs. Plus my shellos and magnemite are both just a little over five levels from being able to evolve. ^^


----------



## Darksong

This thing is glitching me up, so I need to post to gain visibility of the fourteenth page >.<

Looks like Dialga's over halfway there and Houndour gendered male. 

FAFNEER :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Meh, I didn't get a Raikou egg. But I'm pinning my hopes on an Entei.


----------



## Coloursfall

Maaaaah Raikou brings all the boys to the yaaaard~

Oh yeah I got a Chika

Send girl thoughts!


----------



## Dragon

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Maaaaah Raikou brings all the boys to the yaaaard~


And they're like, you wanna trade cards?
Damn right, I wanna trade cards
I'll trade this, but not my Charizard~


----------



## Tailsy

I will be writing an angry letter if I don't get me a Suicune. :P


----------



## Peegeray

i got a raikou yesterday

it's my fav of the 3 dogs so that's pretty cool


----------



## Coloursfall

So Baby and Xhan _finally_ had sex. They made an egg!  So I took it.


Riolu #3!


----------



## Espeonrules

Picked up an Riolu egg from the shelter :D


----------



## Zoltea

I came on this morning to find that half of my eggs hatched over night. O.o


----------



## Minkow

I missed Suicune. AAGH. I was hoping for that one. Guess I'll settle for It is a mysteryyy.


----------



## Zoltea

I got a mudkip egg, weee, lol.


----------



## JolteonShock

Are the eggs in the shelter?  Or the lab?  Or are they just giving them to us?
Anyway, my Growlithe and Meditite hatched.


----------



## Coloursfall

They're just being passed out. C:


Oh and Xhan and Baby made me another Riolu.


----------



## jibaku

SFDSKJJFDSLJFLDK I GOT A SUICUNE!
*is super happy about it because Suicune is her favorite legendary dog*
I shall name it SHIKI cos I can >:v


----------



## Zoltea

After 3 days since joining GPX+, is this typical?

People who have interacted with my pokemon today:
*Aerugo, amethystfyre, AmyL, Annakyoyama358, Aralyn, Arctic Fire, Arhangel, Astrail, Axios, Azrael Lucard, Betty, Cachomon, Captain Hans Gunsche, cheng, Cinnabar, cooro, crip, DarknessAngel, DarkStarr, Detariael, Draya, Eleven, Esbreeon, Esmee, EVAJ, evfanjake, ewel, Filthy Animal, Fires Of Heaven, FullMetalCookies, garell, Gema J Gall, Green, GrnGriff, Haibanne, Haranix, HellButterfly, Jaxzilla, Jiru, JtHM, Jyrrah, Kana, Kareki, Kasiek, kimnari, Koi, kuschel1, ladymatch, LadyStar, Laurana, Lindley, Lord Raven, Mani, Midoryu, Minagi, mutePenguin, Nactios, Nukenai, NyaoNeko, Pikeru, Psyber, Pyon, rezz, Rowling, Rua, Rzx282, SailorDust, sakkarapurg, Samjam, Sarehptar, Shadows, Sike Saner, souljazz, Spearow, SuperChatot, Tabatha, TigerZahn, Tipper, Tomeka04, Urufei, Vari, VileSe, xTechno, YurikoKinai, Yzarc Drowsnam, Zack the Wolf, zigg zagoon, Zoltea*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!* 2b4saken (1/6), 7777777 (1/0), A V Rocket (6/5), AAR fan (1/5), abra jade (5/5), Adrianna (6/0), Akainu (5/6), akfldh (5/4), Akuma (5/0), Almeida (1/0), Alymira (5/6), Amane (5/5), amethystfyre (5/0), AmyL (5/0), Animeluney (5/4), Annakyoyama358 (5/5), Anodyne (6/0), Anthely (4/0), Aralyn (5/5), Aran (5/6), Arctic Fire (5/0), Aristide (6/5), artikgato (3/6), Ashe (5/6), Atramentua (5/0), Aya Kuagari (5/4), Babibio (5/6), baram (5/6), barcodeRobot (5/0), BBmG (5/1), BeccaMew (1/0), Binary Peaches (5/5), BladeKuroda (5/5), blu3dr4g0n (5/0), Blue October (5/0), BlueBingo (5/6), Bob the Dragon (5/0), Butterflii (4/6), Catherine L (1/0), CheckeredPenguin (5/6), cheng (1/0), chibitogepi (4/0), chimerahound (5/6), Chraelix (5/5), Citanul (5/5), CLAMParc (5/6), cooro (5/0), CVFox (4/6), Daa (5/5), Daijetta Mokusu or Max (5/6), Daner (5/0), DarkBanette (5/0), DarkNinjaAvenger (5/5), Detariael (5/0), dialga warrior (1/6), DivineQueenYeiweh (3/0), Do not ask (5/0), drie (6/5), egghacther (4/0), ekwjdgksquf (5/0), ElectricRat (5/6), Eleven (5/5), Endurance (5/0), Espeonrules (2/0), Etoile bleu (4/4), Faezza (5/0), fallsnow (4/6), famatruni (5/0), Fatal (5/5), Felane (1/0), Felyn (5/5), Fetus Cakes (1/0), fr0stblade (5/5), Frozen Darkness (2/0), Fruity (5/6), FullMetalCookies (16/16), garyette (5/4), GlassWalker (5/6), Goldfish (5/6), grimmjowespada (5/0), gymnastmaybe (5/6), Gypceros (1/0), HaganeGir (5/0), Haimoku (5/6), Hente (5/0), hurdpole (1/0), iamtherobot (3/0), IceMoon (5/0), Icon (6/5), Impkat (5/0), Imposibibble (6/5), Infinite (5/5), Inshee (4/3), InvaderPalkia (1/0), Irk Splee (5/5), Isabel (5/6), Ithillien (5/5), Jasmine Selene (4/3), JasperFox (5/3), Jasujo (5/6), Jello (5/5), JtHM (5/3), Kadoatie (3/5), Kai Lucifer (2/5), Kalika (6/5), Kalkamie (5/0), Kalorii (4/5), keyleaf (5/0), kidshock (5/0), kindii (5/0), Kismet (4/6), kKitsune (5/0), Koi (5/5), Kouhai (2/6), Krysin (5/2), Kukki (5/0), kuschel1 (3/0), Kyrii (5/0), ladylegsdarkrai (5/4), ladymatch (6/5), Lain of the Wired (5/5), Lanana (5/0), Larchyk (5/6), laskuraska (5/4), Laurana (5/0), Lenora (5/0), Liela Rayne (5/6), Lindley (6/5), Linkshot (5/3), Lizzerd (6/6), LNA (4/6), Lord Namin (5/0), maharang (6/0), MarinaMarth (5/0), MarniDawg (5/5), maxky1868 (1/0), meilin (5/5), Meiperfectneina19 (5/5), Merha (6/0), MetaLink (5/0), Mihael (5/4), Mikael Hart (4/6), Miticante (5/5), MJneko (5/0), moonstar9239 (6/0), morbidlizard (4/5), Mousie (4/6), MuffLee (5/6), murkrow trainer (5/0), mutePenguin (5/0), myffie (5/5), Mystery913 (5/6), Myukie (6/0), Naaku (5/6), Nashawryn (5/5), Nayelianne (5/0), necromanticize (5/5), Newbie (1/5), Nimnim454 (6/6), Nine Flames (5/0), nscm (5/0), Ondine (3/5), Origami Gryphon (5/0), Otawan (5/0), Phazzy (5/0), PhilipEX (4/4), Psyber (5/6), Pyon (5/0), ramcakes (5/5), RedLuigi (5/6), Reianu (1/0), rezz (4/5), Rikuman (5/4), Ris (5/0), Rocket X (5/5), Rowling (4/3), RubberDuckyPinwheels (2/6), ruu (5/0), Rzx282 (5/4), SailorDust (5/4), saki (1/0), Sarahesque (5/5), Saturndjinni (5/0), Scarlet (4/5), Schala (5/5), sdf (5/5), Seravel (5/5), Seta (5/5), shadedwhite (6/5), Shadepool (6/0), Shadows (4/0), Shamanic Lass (5/0), Shanee (5/6), Sheryl (1/0), Shi (5/5), Shimmer (4/0), Shiny Butterfree (3/0), shmack (5/5), Sike Saner (5/5), Sileas (5/6), snafuangel (1/0), somnomania (5/0), spookrazor2 (5/0), springacres (5/5), sprinklecupcakes (5/0), Starla (4/0), sundayrain26 (5/0), SuperChatot (5/0), Switch (2/0), Syaokura (5/4), Talasia (5/5), Tardious (5/0), Taxse (5/5), TCStarwind (5/6), tehcracker (1/6), TheEeveeLover (5/6), tiara (5/0), TigerZahn (5/0), Tipper (5/5), TMUS (4/6), Tolga (1/0), Tomeka04 (6/5), trippy (5/5), Tristan (1/5), Trutty (5/5), Tykka (5/6), TypoDemon (6/0), Unowen (4/5), Usako (5/0), Volly (5/6), watertrainer9 (1/3), Watias (6/6), whitewolf104 (4/0), Wraith (2/0), wreckful (5/4), xais (5/5), XdestructerX (5/0), xiaa (6/0), Xinnia (1/0), Xynare (6/5), YaoFengXieQi (4/4), Yayoi (5/5), Zack the Wolf (5/5), Zaefyr (5/5), Zaephyr (5/6), zangetsugirl (5/4), Zant (5/6), Zoro481 (5/6)


*cough*

ETA: find yourself, win a prize!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Dang, and I thought I had a big list...
Of course I can't post an example because it just reset.


----------



## Zoltea

My list...well, most of it happened in the 4 hours I was asleep.


----------



## Darksong

Full Metal Cookies said:


> *Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!* 2b4saken (1/6), 7777777 (1/0), A V Rocket (6/5), AAR fan (1/5), abra jade (5/5), Adrianna (6/0), Akainu (5/6), akfldh (5/4), Akuma (5/0), Almeida (1/0), Alymira (5/6), Amane (5/5), amethystfyre (5/0), AmyL (5/0), Animeluney (5/4), Annakyoyama358 (5/5), Anodyne (6/0), Anthely (4/0), Aralyn (5/5), Aran (5/6), Arctic Fire (5/0), Aristide (6/5), artikgato (3/6), Ashe (5/6), Atramentua (5/0), Aya Kuagari (5/4), Babibio (5/6), baram (5/6), barcodeRobot (5/0), BBmG (5/1), BeccaMew (1/0), Binary Peaches (5/5), BladeKuroda (5/5), blu3dr4g0n (5/0), Blue October (5/0), BlueBingo (5/6), Bob the Dragon (5/0), Butterflii (4/6), Catherine L (1/0), CheckeredPenguin (5/6), cheng (1/0), chibitogepi (4/0), chimerahound (5/6), Chraelix (5/5), Citanul (5/5), CLAMParc (5/6), cooro (5/0), CVFox (4/6), Daa (5/5), Daijetta Mokusu or Max (5/6), Daner (5/0), DarkBanette (5/0), DarkNinjaAvenger (5/5), Detariael (5/0), dialga warrior (1/6), DivineQueenYeiweh (3/0), Do not ask (5/0), drie (6/5), egghacther (4/0), ekwjdgksquf (5/0), ElectricRat (5/6), Eleven (5/5), Endurance (5/0), Espeonrules (2/0), Etoile bleu (4/4), Faezza (5/0), fallsnow (4/6), famatruni (5/0), Fatal (5/5), Felane (1/0), Felyn (5/5), Fetus Cakes (1/0), fr0stblade (5/5), Frozen Darkness (2/0), Fruity (5/6), FullMetalCookies (16/16), garyette (5/4), GlassWalker (5/6), Goldfish (5/6), grimmjowespada (5/0), gymnastmaybe (5/6), Gypceros (1/0), HaganeGir (5/0), Haimoku (5/6), Hente (5/0), hurdpole (1/0), iamtherobot (3/0), IceMoon (5/0), Icon (6/5), Impkat (5/0), Imposibibble (6/5), Infinite (5/5), Inshee (4/3), InvaderPalkia (1/0), Irk Splee (5/5), Isabel (5/6), Ithillien (5/5), Jasmine Selene (4/3), JasperFox (5/3), Jasujo (5/6), Jello (5/5), JtHM (5/3), Kadoatie (3/5), Kai Lucifer (2/5), Kalika (6/5), Kalkamie (5/0), Kalorii (4/5), keyleaf (5/0), kidshock (5/0), kindii (5/0), Kismet (4/6), kKitsune (5/0), Koi (5/5), Kouhai (2/6), Krysin (5/2), Kukki (5/0), kuschel1 (3/0), Kyrii (5/0), ladylegsdarkrai (5/4), ladymatch (6/5), Lain of the Wired (5/5), Lanana (5/0), Larchyk (5/6), laskuraska (5/4), Laurana (5/0), Lenora (5/0), Liela Rayne (5/6), Lindley (6/5), Linkshot (5/3), Lizzerd (6/6), LNA (4/6), Lord Namin (5/0), maharang (6/0), MarinaMarth (5/0), MarniDawg (5/5), maxky1868 (1/0), meilin (5/5), Meiperfectneina19 (5/5), Merha (6/0), MetaLink (5/0), Mihael (5/4), Mikael Hart (4/6), Miticante (5/5), MJneko (5/0), moonstar9239 (6/0), morbidlizard (4/5), Mousie (4/6), MuffLee (5/6), murkrow trainer (5/0), mutePenguin (5/0), myffie (5/5), Mystery913 (5/6), Myukie (6/0), Naaku (5/6), Nashawryn (5/5), Nayelianne (5/0), necromanticize (5/5), Newbie (1/5), Nimnim454 (6/6), Nine Flames (5/0), nscm (5/0), Ondine (3/5), Origami Gryphon (5/0), Otawan (5/0), Phazzy (5/0), PhilipEX (4/4), Psyber (5/6), Pyon (5/0), ramcakes (5/5), RedLuigi (5/6), Reianu (1/0), rezz (4/5), Rikuman (5/4), Ris (5/0), Rocket X (5/5), Rowling (4/3), RubberDuckyPinwheels (2/6), ruu (5/0), Rzx282 (5/4), SailorDust (5/4), saki (1/0), Sarahesque (5/5), Saturndjinni (5/0), Scarlet (4/5), Schala (5/5), sdf (5/5), Seravel (5/5), Seta (5/5), shadedwhite (6/5), Shadepool (6/0), Shadows (4/0), Shamanic Lass (5/0), Shanee (5/6), Sheryl (1/0), Shi (5/5), Shimmer (4/0), *Shiny Butterfree (3/0)*, shmack (5/5), Sike Saner (5/5), Sileas (5/6), snafuangel (1/0), somnomania (5/0), spookrazor2 (5/0), springacres (5/5), sprinklecupcakes (5/0), Starla (4/0), sundayrain26 (5/0), SuperChatot (5/0), Switch (2/0), Syaokura (5/4), Talasia (5/5), Tardious (5/0), Taxse (5/5), TCStarwind (5/6), tehcracker (1/6), TheEeveeLover (5/6), tiara (5/0), TigerZahn (5/0), Tipper (5/5), TMUS (4/6), Tolga (1/0), Tomeka04 (6/5), trippy (5/5), Tristan (1/5), Trutty (5/5), Tykka (5/6), TypoDemon (6/0), Unowen (4/5), Usako (5/0), Volly (5/6), watertrainer9 (1/3), Watias (6/6), whitewolf104 (4/0), Wraith (2/0), wreckful (5/4), xais (5/5), XdestructerX (5/0), xiaa (6/0), Xinnia (1/0), Xynare (6/5), YaoFengXieQi (4/4), Yayoi (5/5), Zack the Wolf (5/5), Zaefyr (5/5), Zaephyr (5/6), zangetsugirl (5/4), Zant (5/6), Zoro481 (5/6)
> 
> 
> *cough*
> 
> ETA: find yourself, win a prize!


Found myself! :D

Still frustrated because I don't have a dog/cat legendary.


----------



## S. E.

Still no legendary gerbil beast. D:

But my Eevee egg hatched~ Since I want either Espeon or Umbreon this time (Can't decide), I've decided to take the quick route since going on the few interactions I get would take a while. I'm going to sell all those unneeded items I've been hoarding for happiness drinks~ Of course, the fact I can only use one a day sucks, but still.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'm still not disapointed at the fact that I haven't recieved a legendary beast. There's still 2 days left, so If I don't get myself an Entei, I may get 



Spoiler: Event



what is likely to be Ho-oh


, so it's all good.


----------



## JolteonShock

I don't have one either!  :(


----------



## Not Meowth

Registered yesterday :3
Join pls?


----------



## Coloursfall

Darksong said:


> Found myself! :D
> 
> Still frustrated because I don't have a dog/cat legendary.


Here is your prize :D

Also bidoof


----------



## Espeonrules

Clicked your Bidoof :)

No legendary yet either, but hoping for an Entei or the mystery Pokemon. 
My Eevee hatched, by the way. Planning to evolve him into an Espeon/Umbreon.


----------



## Espeonrules

Clicked your Bidoof :)

No legendary yet either, but hoping for an Entei or the mystery Pokemon. 
My Eevee hatched, by the way. Planning to evolve him into an Espeon/Umbreon.


----------



## Minkow

MYSTERY POKEMON COME TO ME

aka I didn't get anything else.


----------



## Dragon

Nuuu I'm not there DD:

I'll click your Pokemon now to make up for it, then~


----------



## Zoltea

Yayz, eevee hatched...*points gun at market clerk* GIMME A THUNDERSTONE!

Also, I have a togekiss, :D.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I MISSED THE LITTLE MAN!
Whats worse is that I had a space open... ARGH! ARGH I SAY!
Eh, Hopefully I'll get the mystery egg at the event tomorrow, so It's all good.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Ah, but there are TWO mystery eggs!


----------



## Espeonrules

Kai said:


> Ah, but there are TWO mystery eggs!


Yes. Take a lookie here:


----------



## Tailsy

I wonder what _those_ could _possibly_ be. ;D


----------



## Coloursfall

OMG YOU GUYS

SHINY

and it's a pogie I love, too <3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

>:C Damn you FMC why do you get a shiny and I don't?

Actually, why do all of you guys get an event pogey and I don't?


----------



## Tailsy

Because you're a faggot, alright?! /Reservoir Dogs

Man, I'm gonna try and spamclick people today and get my Giratina to finally goddamn hatch dude. <3 The site's lagging for me though so sorry if I take ages to click you guys. ;w;


----------



## S. E.

Hey, I never get one either. D: In fact, you have a Palkia, so you're in no position to complain. So far I've failed to get an event egg 4 times (I still haven't given up on the "mystery" (in theory) eggs). Not counting the times I didn't have a space, like with Mewtwo.

AKA Quit whining, even though I am. :P


----------



## Espeonrules

....You're not alone. Don't have one egg yet. 
Lucky. That's not fair that you get a shiny...!

Well, on the plus side my Dratini finally hatched. I guess I'll evove it soon. The site's not loading very well for me either.


----------



## Munchkin

Don't forget me. I've missed every single event opportunity so far.

The only news I have, I think, is that three of my eggs hatched and I've finally got a Leaf Stone for Moonflower the Oddish when she evolves. I had to buy it, though >.<


----------



## Coloursfall

DAHAHAHA

today is cool


----------



## Zoltea

Site went DOWN on me, T_T.


----------



## Sike Saner

Merenvelin and Elgenir are almost happy enough to evolve. ^^


----------



## Zoltea

Just wondering, is GPX+ down for any of you?


----------



## Minkow

click it,bitches


----------



## Invader Palkia

Wahahaha, Ho-oh >3
Me's happy. :D


----------



## Dragon

Ho-oh..? :x

I'd rather have Lugia, but Raikou~ 'Grats to you Ho-oh or Lugia egg people.


----------



## Zoltea

Mind you, I have no idea when these events happen. *continues searching for a thunderstone*


----------



## Darksong

Hmm... no event for me :(

Anyway, what's the chance of a shiny on GPX+? It seems higher than in the game, since I've seen a lot...


----------



## Zoltea

Hint for in game, breeding an international parents, :P.

Chances may be higher for shiny on there, could be like 1/2048 or something.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Yup I've heard of that. Is that just in Plat, btw?


----------



## Zoltea

Not sure, and, GPX+ is being a jerk to me today...won't load AT ALL, so, can someone check if there's a thunderstone in the shop?


----------



## Darksong

Nope, no Thunderstone. Try tomorrow.

And just like in my game, I'm trying to hatch my Eevee. Except on GPX+, I don't hatch five and then turn off if none of them are female and have a timid nature. xD


----------



## Zoltea

Darn, :P. I just hope GPX starts working for me soon. :/


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Apologies to anyone that I may have upset by whining about my lack of success with an egg; I now have a bitchin' Ho-oh.


----------



## Zoltea

*wants to click Ho-oh eggs but can't* Amazingly, still down for me.


----------



## Espeonrules

No event for me :/ 

Ah well, congrats to all people who got one of the event Pokemon.


----------



## Tailsy

Congrats, everyone who got an event Pokémon! And good luck next time for everyone in my boat. <3

Sigh. My Giratina is going to take aaages to hatch.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Then I shall click you giratina egg for you, tailsy.


----------



## Darksong

Me too! It's over halfway now! :DDD

No event egg, but I am thinking about getting some different Pokemon.

Like Ralts.



EDIT: And an Anorith that I thought was a Larvitar.


----------



## Tailsy

Thanks, Kai.  With the site running quickly for me I think I'll just clickclickclick until he hatches.


----------



## Minkow

Did anyone get a Lugia?

*clickies Tailsy's egg*


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I don't know if anybody from here has, but I've seen others on GPX+ who have.

Also, I've recieved my second Missingno. Egg. I've been habing an excellent stroke of luck recently. :D


----------



## Coloursfall

Hey I found this while doing my massclicks, does... anyone know what it is?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Ah, that be a Dracowymsy egg.


----------



## Coloursfall

OOoooh.  Cool.  C:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Indeed. There's also one for Zerxer, a Zergoose.


----------



## Coloursfall

I've seen one of those before. ^ ^ I kinda want one.


Also I got another Eevee.  Xhan and Baby bred it.


----------



## Munchkin

I got a MALE Snorunt =/
I'm putting him in my PC =P


I need to go pick up some new eggs...either that, or put my old Pokémon team back together~!
=D
No event eggs, sadly enough =/

My problem is, when Larvitar hatches, do I keep it in my team or take Pricklethroat the Jolteon out of my PC?


----------



## S. E.

I always thought that MissingNo. only came in glitch-block form, but I've seen people with Kabutops and Aerodactyl fossil MissingNo. as well. Neat! I hope I get a Kabutops fossil.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Missingno. Eggs always come as the infamous 'M block to start with, but you can change it's form. So providing that you have/get one, you can have whatever form you want.


----------



## S. E.

Ohhh, so that's how it works. Thanks~

In other news, I can haz Pichu egg.


----------



## Minkow

Ponyta hatched~

And the link to the Dracowymsy egg? It hatched too.


----------



## Munchkin

OMG female Kick Form Dracowymsy! She's...awesome!

I've nothing interesting to report myself...well, all of my eggs have hatched except for the Larvitar. I've decided to keep it in my party once it hatches, since I have a Vaporeon (Larkmist <3) already and I can wait to train Pricklethroat the Jolteon.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

:0


----------



## S. E.

I go to the Shelter looking for an Absol egg and come out with a Smeargle's. Oh well. Send it female vibes.

@Kai: Lol.


----------



## Minkow

There IS a Absol now.

Kai: ZOMG it's your destined egg

EDIT: 

:D


----------



## Flora

Er...joineth?

I tried to join the site about forever ago but I didn't get the activation e-mail.  But now it somehow works. o.o


----------



## shadow_lugia

GODDAMIT WYMSY CAN'T YOU GIVE A LUGIA EGG TO THE BIGGEST FAN EVER

I gots a Vulpix :D

Oh and Gible hatched. I named her Kamai.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Figures that everyone I don't want to evolve can evolve right now ._.
Right now I only want my Grovyle to evolve. Foof.


----------



## Flora

Pachii egg~


----------



## S. E.

Check it. |D

Found the Little Man right on the front page~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Congratulations, SE. What form will you let it take?

And for anyone who didn't notice, that Kai!Egg was/is merely a hoax. :D


----------



## S. E.

Kabutops fossil, most likely. Not sure why I like it, I just do. As is the case with most things...

By the way, I was reading through the post on Legendary and Novelty Pokemon, and I got to the part that said all Novelties have shinies. That made me wonder if anyone has a Shiny MissingNo.. I'd sure like to see it.


----------



## Flora

Er...can anybody help me identify this?  (Would've done so at the GPX+ Forums, but I tried to log in, it tells me the name doesn't exist, and when I try to register it tells me it's taken. o.o)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

F&A: I think that it may be a Barboach egg.


----------



## JolteonShock

A Barboach?  Really?  It doesn't look like one...
Okay, I got an egg that I don't know what it is.  Please don't tell me what it is, though.  I want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Oh, I think thats a *shot*

Hmm, nothing new here.. D:

Grovyle still isn't evolving. D:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

JolteonShock said:


> A Barboach?  Really?  It doesn't look like one...


No, it doesn't, but I've found another of that type of egg and looked at it's heritage, and it was born from an Octillery and a Whiscash, and since I know that it can't be the former, it must be the latter.

Just found a Shiny Missingno. And guess who owns it.
http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGH1ZGDm


----------



## Rai-CH

I got my dream team! I can't be bothered getting a Lopunny :P

now I don't have to log in now since I'm not getting any more eggs XD


----------



## Zoltea

I got a Jolteon, what now? :3


----------



## Munchkin

^Horde an army of Jolteon! =3

My Larvitar isn't hatching yet! D=
I'm too lazy to go mass-clicking xD


----------



## Zoltea

Army of Jolteon, x_x.

I has a pokemon that can assists me in my bird zapping, :3.


----------



## Munchkin

Yeah, what's wrong with that? =P
Once I get my hands on a Miltank, I'll start raising herds of Miltank. Or maybe I should do that with Leafeon. I mean, I already have the Pokémon necessary to breed for Eevees...

I just realized that I didn't change Moonflower's link label to "Vileplume" in my sig. It still says she's an Oddish.
I suppose I'd better change that...
'-_-


----------



## Invader Palkia

I already have my next team planned, actually... The eggs I want are Gible, Porygon, Riolu, Happiny, and... Ah yes, Piplup. 

A bunch of hard to get ones.  How wonderful.


----------



## Coloursfall

Guys, Guys, check out my boxes. C: 

More specifically, my Eevee and Riolu boxes. I can has armies?


----------



## Invader Palkia

Ooh, a shiny new upgrade!
No, I didn't buy one from the shop to evolve my future Porygon.
I mean the journal :D That, and it shows what Pokemon you have in the Daycare on your page :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

aww yeah.


----------



## Noctowl

I have two male pokemon in my daycare, as I want to evolve them both. XD

Aaa I hate the school computers, they don't have javascript. =[


----------



## Dragon

Aaah I'm too poor to buy the Pal Pad and Journal how lame is that >_<

I have 10 points. I bought a Razor Claw and my Sneasel isn't evolving after five days aaaah *stresstesstress*


----------



## JolteonShock

Got the Pal Pad!  And I'm adding anyone in this club who have happens to have a Pal Pad, too.
That means you, FMC!  Mwhuhahaha!
Erhem...in other news, my Sneasel egg hatched, I figured out what the 'mystery' egg is (an Ilumise)  and I got another in the hopes that I won't figure it out.  And that means I'd appreciate if you all don't tell me what it is.


----------



## Minkow

I got the Pal Pad and Journal. Add me, bitches. ^^


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Waaay ahead of ya.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Grovyle finally evolved! Grr, I'm tempted to box them all and grab the other ones I want now...

Er, actually, I think I will. I can raise them to level 100 later ^^

Edit: Got Piplup and Happiny, got Bagon instead of gible, and grabbed a Bronzor and a Togepi. YAY TOGEPIS! 83


----------



## Tailsy

I'll add people if they add me, I guess?

MY GIRATINA
HAS ALMOST HATCHED
THANK GOD.


----------



## JolteonShock

I'll add you.  I'm adding everyone who happens to be in this club.
Wait...I already said that.  ^^'


----------



## Munchkin

^I added both of you =]

And I think I added someone else from this club or at least these forums, but I can't remember and I can't be bothered to check.

Yeah, thanks a lot, Tailsy -_-
You killed my lazy mood by prompting me to click your Giratina Egg! D=
<3


----------



## Zoltea

Yaaayyy, GPX is working for me again, :3.


----------



## Invader Palkia

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=10721
Event plz

Wonder what that 'ground' is...

But I want 5 spaces open for the pokemon I want! wth
not enough time between these events
I r not amused.


----------



## Zoltea

Finally, a chance to get something. X3


----------



## Tailsy

Maybe it's Heatran?


----------



## Zoltea

What does Heatran have to do with ground?

*click spams Tailsy's Giratina*

Lol, just as I figured, Groudon, X3.


----------



## Tailsy

I don't know, but maybe one of the mystery eggs is Heatran.

SHUT UP I HAVEN'T SLEPT OKAY D:


----------



## Zoltea

Right then..*clicks on all of Tailsy's eggs*

From the looks of it, I believe I got a Chingling egg. :3

Ooohhh, I got the palpad. *adds everyone*


----------



## Munchkin

Now GPX+ is down for me! D=

I want my Larvitar hatched when I get GPX+ back...
;D

I only just recently realized that Pokémon in the Daycare gain levels. So in other words, I took my Houndour and Teddiursa out and they were at level 100. So I evolved them and they're in the PC now~
I did this all last night, but I was too lazy to put another pair in. So I'm wasting time by not having GPX+! =/


----------



## S. E.

GPX+ is down for me too. DX Urgh.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I think that the whole of GTS+ is down, let alone GPX+.


----------



## Zoltea

Yush, I checked, whole place went down, :S.


----------



## Minkow

Works for me.
EDIT: Whoops, now it's down.


----------



## Zoltea

Ooohhh, hey, it's back up. :D


----------



## Munchkin

It's up and down for me now. For the moment it's just loading insanely slow.
I suppose I should put Pokémon in the Daycare before anything else. Then I'll feed/warm my party, then you guys...then see if I can do my daily mass-clicking.
=D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Took it long enough.


----------



## Zoltea

Someone has an army of pichu.
Look here.


----------



## Minkow

358 more for Togepi to hatch. Clickie, please~


----------



## Sike Saner

Konar and Stire evolved today, and I picked up another egg.

EDIT: Make that two more eggs.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Togepi and my plate, er Bronzor, hached :D
I can't get a Riolu! I understand no Porygons, but...

Edit: Blah. Got a Tropius and Lab Skitty instead.


----------



## JolteonShock

My 'mystery' Ilumise egg is about to hatch!


----------



## Dragon

I randomly found a Dubious Disc and sold it, so now I have a Journal and Pal Pad~

Added a few of you guys, if I missed you, I'll add you in a bit :3


----------



## Munchkin

So was Rotom an event or is it obtainable through the Lab?
I _so_ want a Cut Rotom. Maniacal lawn mowers ftw! =D

In other news, my Larvitar Egg isn't all that far from hatching. A nice round of mass-clicking should help~
<3


----------



## Dragon

Mine was a Shelter egg, so.. 

And Mow/Cut/Grass Rotom ftw~


----------



## JolteonShock

I added you to my Pal Pad, Dragon.
And I clicked all your Pokemon.
But I don't think the other person needs a Pal Pad to add them...I just clicked someone's eggs and saw the 'user does not have a Pal Pad yet', but I can still add them if I wanted.
Or am I just behind of things?
EDIT: nscdjuieyrbgfuzaxufgndsifhqyrodscjvnq!

:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Darksong

Makuhita!!!



:3

I'm 21 days late but I don't care! It's the thought that counts!

Hope it's male, and if it's not, I breed it! :D

Spheal, who was left in the daycare and leveled to 73, became a Walrein. I named her Arctiqueen after the one that Cryptica used to have in Ruby.


----------



## Munchkin

Kai, may I add you to my Pal Pad?
I'm too lazy to contact you by PM or AIM (which I think was compatible with MSN) or Trillian. But I read your journal, so~

Well I've clicked the people in this club that I have in my Pal Pad, on to my mass-clicking~!
The site is loading insanely fast now~
=D


----------



## Peegeray

just tell me if you add me to your pal pad (unlikely, but still)


----------



## Munchkin

^Added. Haha~

Pricklethroat the Jolteon and Grayfang the Poochyena laid their first two eggs earlier this morning~
I put them both in the Shelter, hoping they were Eevee Eggs~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Melodic Harmony said:


> Kai, may I add you to my Pal Pad?
> I'm too lazy to contact you by PM or AIM (which I think was compatible with MSN) or Trillian. But I read your journal, so~


Sure. I only post that to anybody who doesn't know me. Or at least know who I am.



Peegeray said:


> just tell me if you add me to your pal pad (unlikely, but still)


Unlikely, but it still hapenned. :D


----------



## Zoltea

Melodic Harmony said:


> ^Added. Haha~
> 
> Pricklethroat the Jolteon and Grayfang the Poochyena laid their first two eggs earlier this morning~
> I put them both in the Shelter, hoping they were Eevee Eggs~


Hmm, mind you, I don't think males produce the eggs, but GPX might be different. 
(Darn, i was hoping it was a female Jolteon you had. >:3)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

GPX has breeding slightly differently. Instead of the egg always being the female, there is a ratio between the male and the female depending on their rarity. I'll try and find it for you guys.

EDIT:





> Here are the rarity match-ups when breeding:
> Common and Common - 50% chance of being either species, this pairing produces the highest amount of eggs
> Common and Uncommon - 60% chance of being the Common species, 40% chance of being the Uncommon species
> Common and Rare - 75% chance of being the Common species, 25% chance of being the Rare species
> Uncommon and Uncommon - 50% chance of being either species
> Uncommon and Rare - 75% chance of the Uncommon species, 25% chance of being the Rare species
> Rare and Rare - 50% of being either species, this pairing produces the least amount of eggs


----------



## Zoltea

Right then. By the way, I want to get all of the eevee eggs I get hatched, I'm after a female eevee. I'm like, 21,000 points away from a silph scope, XD.



EDIT: TOO OVERWHELMED FOR CLICK-BACKS, XD.
7777777 (1/0), Aayla (1/0), Adus (2/0), Aknara (6/0), Akuma (6/0), Amelio (6/0), amethystfyre (6/0), Amuto4eva (6/0), AnimalAvenger (6/0), Annakyoyama358 (5/0), Attic (6/0), Ayayaya (6/0), AZ2612 (5/0), Beth732 (6/0), Bluestar (6/0), cain (6/0), Captain Kay (6/0), catch22 (6/0), Chibihaku (6/0), Ciupex (6/0), Cobalt (6/0), Contestshipping Pikachu (6/0), DanielleH1989 (1/0), Danieru (6/0), Dawnwish (6/1), DeathB (6/0), Detariael (6/1), Dixen (5/0), drie (6/0), EmberGryphon (4/0), Emerald Blaise (1/0), EvilBlackWolf (6/0), Expia (6/0), Featherwolf (1/0), Franz (6/0), Haruuu (6/0), Hella (6/0), Horribly Deformed (6/0), huningnan (1/0), Irk Splee (6/0), iScourge (6/0), isiah12 (6/0), Jaxzilla (6/0), JiajiaLi123 (2/0), Jinxed (6/0), Kai Lucifer (3/3), Kaikou (6/0), Kashizzle (6/0), Kasiek (6/0), Kharl (6/0), Khash (6/0), kiSsoFdeATh (6/0), kob (6/0), Kuroneko Natsume (3/0), laurasophie (1/0), Lerasai (5/0), Lilio (5/0), lilrocker14124 (6/0), LilzGold (5/0), Lokidottir (5/0), LostTrainer (6/0), LucarioAce (5/0), Mageheero (6/0), Mephi (6/0), meredik (6/0), Michos (6/0), Mikka (6/0), Mile (6/0), Nabu (6/0), Nevica (6/0), Ninez (6/0), oliv3R (2/0), Papillon (5/0), peegeray (6/3), pokemonmaster8 (6/0), Ramona (6/0), Rem (1/0), Shinrin (5/0), Shiny Butterfree (5/6), shunn6653 (6/0), Sike Saner (6/3), Silverdrak (6/0), Solaris (6/0), Squid (6/0), STF (6/0), superbomeister (1/0), surfer treecko (6/0), svetlana (5/0), teemu (1/0), THa EviL (6/0), Thalles (5/0), Tiamatt (2/0), timeerkat (6/0), trixie08 (5/0), trungvnnn (1/5), vaaksi (6/0), Vailo (6/0), VoronD (6/0), Wolfshade (1/0), wreckful (6/0), yard (1/0), Zoltea (8/8), Zorloc (5/0)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Zoltea said:


> EDIT: TOO OVERWHELMED FOR CLICK-BACKS, XD.
> 7777777 (1/0), Aayla (1/0), Adus (2/0), Aknara (6/0), Akuma (6/0), Amelio (6/0), amethystfyre (6/0), Amuto4eva (6/0), AnimalAvenger (6/0), Annakyoyama358 (5/0), Attic (6/0), Ayayaya (6/0), AZ2612 (5/0), Beth732 (6/0), Bluestar (6/0), cain (6/0), Captain Kay (6/0), catch22 (6/0), Chibihaku (6/0), Ciupex (6/0), Cobalt (6/0), Contestshipping Pikachu (6/0), DanielleH1989 (1/0), Danieru (6/0), Dawnwish (6/1), DeathB (6/0), Detariael (6/1), Dixen (5/0), drie (6/0), EmberGryphon (4/0), Emerald Blaise (1/0), EvilBlackWolf (6/0), Expia (6/0), Featherwolf (1/0), Franz (6/0), Haruuu (6/0), Hella (6/0), Horribly Deformed (6/0), huningnan (1/0), Irk Splee (6/0), iScourge (6/0), isiah12 (6/0), Jaxzilla (6/0), JiajiaLi123 (2/0), Jinxed (6/0), Kai Lucifer (3/3), Kaikou (6/0), Kashizzle (6/0), Kasiek (6/0), Kharl (6/0), Khash (6/0), kiSsoFdeATh (6/0), kob (6/0), Kuroneko Natsume (3/0), laurasophie (1/0), Lerasai (5/0), Lilio (5/0), lilrocker14124 (6/0), LilzGold (5/0), Lokidottir (5/0), LostTrainer (6/0), LucarioAce (5/0), Mageheero (6/0), Mephi (6/0), meredik (6/0), Michos (6/0), Mikka (6/0), Mile (6/0), Nabu (6/0), Nevica (6/0), Ninez (6/0), oliv3R (2/0), Papillon (5/0), peegeray (6/3), pokemonmaster8 (6/0), Ramona (6/0), Rem (1/0), Shinrin (5/0), Shiny Butterfree (5/6), shunn6653 (6/0), Sike Saner (6/3), Silverdrak (6/0), Solaris (6/0), Squid (6/0), STF (6/0), superbomeister (1/0), surfer treecko (6/0), svetlana (5/0), teemu (1/0), THa EviL (6/0), Thalles (5/0), Tiamatt (2/0), timeerkat (6/0), trixie08 (5/0), trungvnnn (1/5), vaaksi (6/0), Vailo (6/0), VoronD (6/0), Wolfshade (1/0), wreckful (6/0), yard (1/0), Zoltea (8/8), Zorloc (5/0)


----------



## Zoltea

Yes, find yourself, XD, well, I kinda used that pal pad on everyone in teh club. :3


----------



## Minkow

HEY EVERYONE COME HERE AND CLICK MY CHICKORITA 'TIL IT HATCHES

isn't shift great?


----------



## Coloursfall

*clicks*

So I got a female Riolu and evolved her... woo. C:  Now her mate needs to evolve.


Clicks for happy?


----------



## Minkow

Wow that was fast.


----------



## Munchkin

So, FMC, as for your survey in your Journal...
I decide by what I think of the Pokémon. For example, I'd feed a Vileplume or Milotic a Chesto Berry, Lucario a Cheri Berry, Shroomish a Rawst Berry, Rhyhorn an Aspear Berry, Skitty a Pecha Berry, etc.

As for my news, I've nothing much to report except that my Larvitar Egg has about 500 maturity left to hatch and my Daycare Pair *[Pricklethroat] Jolteon (Male) x [Grayfang] Poochyena (Female)* have laid 8 Eggs now. I've put them all in the Shelter.
<3


----------



## Coloursfall

^ Hah, that's what I do myself pretty much.  

In other news, Bulbasaur!


----------



## Zoltea

Yesterday...so many interactions. x_x.
I also have like 21,000 shop points now. :D


			
				GPXPlus said:
			
		

> 7777777 (1/0), Aayla (1/0), Adus (2/0), Aknara (6/0), Akuma (6/0), Amelio (6/0), amethystfyre (6/0), Amuto4eva (6/0), AnimalAvenger (6/0), Anko (6/0), Annakyoyama358 (5/0), ArcXero (6/0), asfghn (6/0), asianturtlemonkey (1/0), Attic (6/0), Auris (1/0), Ayayaya (6/0), AZ2612 (5/0), Beth732 (6/0), Bluestar (6/0), cain (6/0), Callisto (6/6), captain grvl (6/0), Captain Kay (6/0), catch22 (6/0), Cecilia (6/0), Certari (6/0), Chibihaku (6/0), Ciupex (6/0), Cobalt (6/0), Contestshipping Pikachu (6/0), Cookie (6/0), DanielleH1989 (1/0), Danieru (6/0), Dawnwish (6/1), DeathB (6/0), Detariael (6/1), Din (6/0), Dixen (5/0), Dragon Tamer Lance (6/0), drie (6/0), EmberGryphon (4/0), Emerald Blaise (1/0), EvilBlackWolf (6/0), Expia (6/0), Fath (6/0), Featherwolf (1/0), Fictional01 (6/0), Franz (6/0), Future08 (2/0), HalmosThomas (6/0), Harudo (5/0), Haruuu (6/0), Hella (6/0), Hente (6/0), Horribly Deformed (6/0), HUN (6/0), huningnan (1/0), Hydrangea (6/0), Irk Splee (7/0), Irrelevant (6/0), Ischade (6/0), iScourge (6/0), isiah12 (6/0), Jaxzilla (6/0), JiajiaLi123 (2/0), Jinxed (6/0), Kai Lucifer (3/5), Kaikou (6/0), Kashizzle (6/0), Kasiek (6/0), Kharl (6/0), Khash (6/0), Khyrstal (6/0), Kirvin (3/0), kiSsoFdeATh (6/0), Kiyaku (6/0), kob (6/0), Koolkatt (6/0), Kuroneko Natsume (3/0), laurasophie (1/0), Layla Sanchez (6/0), Lerasai (5/0), Lexus (6/0), Lilio (5/0), lilrocker14124 (6/0), LilzGold (5/0), Living Arrow (6/0), Lokidottir (5/0), LostTrainer (6/0), LucarioAce (5/0), lucas1000 (1/0), Mageheero (6/0), maharang (6/0), maloi003003 (6/0), Meliae (6/0), Mephi (6/0), meredik (6/0), Michos (6/0), Mike the Foxhog (6/6), Mikka (6/0), Mile (6/0), Minyassa (6/0), Nabu (6/0), Naine (6/0), Nevica (6/0), Ninez (6/0), oliv3R (2/0), Omnotopia (6/0), Papillon (5/0), peegeray (6/3), podgy (6/0), pokemonmaster8 (6/0), Ramona (6/0), Ratome (6/0), Regard (6/0), Rem (1/0), remax (6/0), rezz (6/0), Sapphire Phoenix (6/0), Scarlet (3/0), SerenityElizabethBlack (6/0), Shadepool (6/0), Shamanic Lass (6/0), Shinrin (5/0), Shiny Butterfree (5/6), shunn6653 (6/0), Sike Saner (7/3), Silverdrak (6/0), Skyfer (6/0), Solaris (6/0), Squid (6/0), STF (6/0), Sui Kune (6/0), sunnyjones (6/0), superbomeister (1/0), surfer treecko (6/0), svetlana (5/0), TalonCat (6/0), teemu (1/0), Tess060 (6/0), THa EviL (6/0), Thalles (5/0), theduddler (6/0), Tiamatt (2/0), Tifa Lockheart (1/0), TigerZahn (6/0), timeerkat (6/0), Tolga (1/0), trixie08 (5/0), trungvnnn (1/5), TskiKaiki (4/0), uran10 (6/0), UxieUxie (6/0), vaaksi (6/0), Vailo (6/0), VoronD (6/0), Wolfshade (1/0), wreckful (6/0), xais (6/0), yard (1/0), YuffieChan (6/0), Zant (6/0), Zoltea (14/14), Zorloc (5/0)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I just had an idea, though it may not work very well. What if the reeealy popular people (Zoltea, FMC, etc.) gave the names of the rest of us (or just some of us, depends on how much journal space there is) in their journals in order to help the rest of us who struggle for clicks? 

Just an idea, of course.


----------



## Zoltea

I haven't a clue if they even SEE my journal. I've barely had a GPX account for a while, like, 12 days or something. I have to keep putting in my journal that I'm overwhelmed by interactions. :P


----------



## Minkow

HEY EVERYONE COME HERE AND CLICK MY RIOLU UNTIL IT HATCHES~

Yeah, that's a good idea. But wouldn't it sort of be like using them? Either way, I'm short on clicks these days, and Ho-oh is begging for clicks.
EDIT: I told the kind people to click the eggs of the people on my Pal Pad.


----------



## Zoltea

All I know is, I refresh a lot, and I get a lot of interactions. Try it.


----------



## Coloursfall

How I get all my clicks is I go to the Users online list and click a million billion people's eggs.

That works rather well :D Also when I go on the DC forums I click everyone I see's eggs that are in their sigs... DCers are really good at returning them I've seen.


----------



## Zoltea

FMC, you're one of a few billion people that go through the online list. X3, I believe it's how I get a ton of clicks.


----------



## Minkow

check it, bitches
EDIT: check THIS, bitches


----------



## Sike Saner

Found a nugget earlier today. :D

Also, I finally got around to pal padding everyone in the club. Well, almost everyone--I ran out of pal pad space. So I've put the names of those whom I couldn't get there into my journal instead.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Sorry if I didn't click back for a couple days, I left and there was no computer :(

Anyways, hatching Piplup, hoping It's male...
Heehee, yes. Male Piplup. And a female skitty :D


----------



## Minkow

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmRkZQtk

What the heck is that? An Unown?


----------



## Invader Palkia

Sheildon. ^^


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Join? :>
I do assume my final egg's a Buneary...right? o.o


----------



## Invader Palkia

Yup thats right.


----------



## Zoltea

Yayz, another nugget. *counts*
2 nuggets
1 rare bone
2 star dust
1 big pearl
31,000 points
:3, almost to silph scope. ^_^


----------



## Minkow

HEY EVERYONE COME HERE AND CLICK MY SURSKIT 'TIL IT HATCHES

i love doing this.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

HEY EVERYONE COME AND CLICK MY HO-OH 'TILL IT HATCHES

may as well see if it works for me.


----------



## Minkow

HEY EVERYONE COME AND SCAN THE SHELTER FOR SOME OF THE FIRST PONYTA OR ZIGZAGOON EGGS I BRED

let's hope _this_ works.


----------



## Zoltea

I have another idea, go spam click online users, especially make sure to hit up ROM Hacker, he does a lot of clicking.


----------



## Munchkin

Larvitar hatched~
It's a male -_-
Kept him in my party, though, and named him Briarstep.
Now I'm currently going through my friend list and clicking~


----------



## Zoltea

I need to hatch moar eevees. :3, also, I wanna evolve my Marshtomp.


----------



## Munchkin

I boxed Moonflower and Larkmist and got a Ponyta Egg.
Bravewind is at level 29~
Not far from Empoleon~
<3


----------



## Flora

Five of my eggs hatched. :D (also, Kai, the mystery one _was_ a Barboach)


----------



## Zoltea

^finally, you left your eggs untouched for too long. D:

My current list, and still 8 hours till reset.

Aeronaut (4/4), Airdra (6/3), Aknara (6/3), Akuma (6/3), antelope man (1/0), ArcXero (6/0), Ashi (6/6), Ashy (6/0), Astrail (1/0), BabyBichu (6/5), Beato (6/4), Beru (5/0), BigBoom (1/0), Blue Snover (5/6), Bopus (2/0), Callisto (6/6), Captain Kay (5/0), Castra (6/0), catch22 (6/0), Cecilia (6/0), champ2947 (5/6), ChaosTres (6/6), Chibihaku (6/0), chibikai (6/0), Chico (2/2), Chu (6/0), Cielo (6/0), Cor (5/0), Daagoon (5/0), Danse Macabre (6/0), DarknessAngel (6/0), DarkStarr (6/0), Davyd (6/0), Dawnwish (6/1), DivineQueenYeiweh (5/5), docd (6/0), DrMareep (1/6), Ebonycrow (5/4), Erzean (4/0), Esbreeon (6/0), Eveliina (2/0), exdream (5/2), Farax (1/0), Featherwolf (1/0), feliw (1/1), Flaeyn (5/0), Flame Aurora (6/0), Flora (6/3), garyette (2/2), Haibanne (6/0), Harudo (2/2), Hatori (6/6), Hayzel (3/4), Indotastic (5/0), InvaderPalkia (5/6), ishta (5/0), Jenis90 (5/0), Joeyg (5/6), JoshiesBunny (6/0), Kadoatie (3/0), kagome19 (6/0), Kai Lucifer (3/4), Kikitsu (5/0), Kishk (6/0), Kisshu (6/0), kosmic (5/0), Kuroki (5/0), kuschel1 (2/0), kusu kusu girl (5/0), laurasophie (1/0), Lavenia (5/0), Levi (6/4), linksage (5/5), LostRealist (4/0), LuckyLuke5392 (6/0), Lunaa (2/2), mabibba (5/0), majestic fire (6/0), Maugan (6/0), meredik (5/0), Messamei (6/0), mickoto (1/0), Mike the Foxhog (6/2), Mikey (6/0), Nameshifter (6/0), nayanna (6/0), Nayelianne (5/0), NazoTamago (4/2), Nickeli (5/0), nigel91 (5/0), Niisku (4/0), Ninez (5/0), nscm (6/3), octokiss (1/3), Olenka (6/0), Omnotopia (6/2), peegeray (5/1), Psyber (6/0), Ratome (6/0), rayz321 (1/0), rezz (6/0), Rhapsody (6/0), Rinku (6/3), RiRen (5/6), Riri (6/1), Rita Zyon (6/6), Roggie (6/0), ROM Hacker (5/4), Roxi (6/0), Ryuhoshi (1/0), SailorDust (6/0), Scarab (5/0), ShakaBra (3/3), shamann (6/5), Sike Saner (6/3), Silverdrak (6/0), SilverGravity (6/0), skitty2 (1/0), snafuangel (1/0), Soaringsomeone (5/0), sondowtheg (1/6), Squid (4/0), Starlight Kitsune (6/0), Starsong (6/4), Sui Kune (6/0), suparuki (5/0), takeru (7/0), TCStarwind (6/6), TheStick (6/6), Tillus (5/0), Tiny Coco Coral (5/0), Trippiekat (5/0), trungvnnn (1/0), TskiKaiki (6/0), Tuketi (6/0), Ulli (5/0), Umi Hitomi (6/0), Vampiric Nerd (6/0), Wolfshade (1/0), Wulphy (6/0), xTechno (1/0), youkie000 (1/0), YuffieChan (6/0), Zant (6/0), Zoltea (2/2) 

yaaayyyy. x_x


----------



## Munchkin

Zoltea said:


> Aeronaut (4/4), Airdra (6/3), Aknara (6/3), Akuma (6/3), antelope man (1/0), ArcXero (6/0), Ashi (6/6), Ashy (6/0), Astrail (1/0), BabyBichu (6/5), Beato (6/4), Beru (5/0), BigBoom (1/0), Blue Snover (5/6), Bopus (2/0), Callisto (6/6), Captain Kay (5/0), Castra (6/0), catch22 (6/0), Cecilia (6/0), champ2947 (5/6), ChaosTres (6/6), Chibihaku (6/0), chibikai (6/0), Chico (2/2), Chu (6/0), Cielo (6/0), Cor (5/0), Daagoon (5/0), Danse Macabre (6/0), DarknessAngel (6/0), DarkStarr (6/0), Davyd (6/0), *Dawnwish (6/1)*, DivineQueenYeiweh (5/5), docd (6/0), DrMareep (1/6), Ebonycrow (5/4), Erzean (4/0), Esbreeon (6/0), Eveliina (2/0), exdream (5/2), Farax (1/0), Featherwolf (1/0), feliw (1/1), Flaeyn (5/0), Flame Aurora (6/0), Flora (6/3), garyette (2/2), Haibanne (6/0), Harudo (2/2), Hatori (6/6), Hayzel (3/4), Indotastic (5/0), InvaderPalkia (5/6), ishta (5/0), Jenis90 (5/0), Joeyg (5/6), JoshiesBunny (6/0), Kadoatie (3/0), kagome19 (6/0), Kai Lucifer (3/4), Kikitsu (5/0), Kishk (6/0), Kisshu (6/0), kosmic (5/0), Kuroki (5/0), kuschel1 (2/0), kusu kusu girl (5/0), laurasophie (1/0), Lavenia (5/0), Levi (6/4), linksage (5/5), LostRealist (4/0), LuckyLuke5392 (6/0), Lunaa (2/2), mabibba (5/0), majestic fire (6/0), Maugan (6/0), meredik (5/0), Messamei (6/0), mickoto (1/0), Mike the Foxhog (6/2), Mikey (6/0), Nameshifter (6/0), nayanna (6/0), Nayelianne (5/0), NazoTamago (4/2), Nickeli (5/0), nigel91 (5/0), Niisku (4/0), Ninez (5/0), nscm (6/3), octokiss (1/3), Olenka (6/0), Omnotopia (6/2), peegeray (5/1), Psyber (6/0), Ratome (6/0), rayz321 (1/0), rezz (6/0), Rhapsody (6/0), Rinku (6/3), RiRen (5/6), Riri (6/1), Rita Zyon (6/6), Roggie (6/0), ROM Hacker (5/4), Roxi (6/0), Ryuhoshi (1/0), SailorDust (6/0), Scarab (5/0), ShakaBra (3/3), shamann (6/5), Sike Saner (6/3), Silverdrak (6/0), SilverGravity (6/0), skitty2 (1/0), snafuangel (1/0), Soaringsomeone (5/0), sondowtheg (1/6), Squid (4/0), Starlight Kitsune (6/0), Starsong (6/4), Sui Kune (6/0), suparuki (5/0), takeru (7/0), TCStarwind (6/6), TheStick (6/6), Tillus (5/0), Tiny Coco Coral (5/0), Trippiekat (5/0), trungvnnn (1/0), TskiKaiki (6/0), Tuketi (6/0), Ulli (5/0), Umi Hitomi (6/0), Vampiric Nerd (6/0), Wolfshade (1/0), Wulphy (6/0), xTechno (1/0), youkie000 (1/0), YuffieChan (6/0), Zant (6/0), Zoltea (2/2)


=D
*scurries off for mass-clicking*

EDIT: NOOO it's down again! D=


----------



## Minkow

Melodic Harmony said:


> I boxed Moonflower and Larkmist and got a Ponyta Egg.Bravewind is at level 29~
> Not far from Empoleon~
> <3


WHo bred it? Was it bred?


----------



## Munchkin

I'll _try_ to check. Like I said, GPX+ went down again...it goes up and down for me in little second-long spurts >.<
Are you breeding Ponyta?
=D


----------



## Minkow

Dawnwish said:
			
		

> Minkow said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY EVERYONE COME AND SCAN THE SHELTER FOR SOME OF THE FIRST PONYTA OR ZIGZAGOON EGGS I BRED
> 
> let's hope _this_ works.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you breeding Ponyta eggs? :D
Click to expand...

EDIT:It's bred by Cierna.
EDIT TWO: How do I check Pokemon pages if the pokemon is in the Daycare?
EDIT THREE: nevermind.
EDIT FOUR: FOUR EGGS ABANDONED NONE TAKEN >=(
EDIT FIVE: COME ON TAKE SOME PONYTA OR ZIGZAGOON EGGS


----------



## Munchkin

Haha, oops, I forgot. I saw your post, but it completely slipped my mind at the moment '^_^

I actually thought it was a Chimchar Egg at first, then _after_ I clicked it, I remembered that Chimchar Eggs don't have nostrils and an eye on them '-_-


----------



## Minkow

I ditched the Ponyta and Zigzagoon and have two Surskit in the Daycare.
Which means the all caps shout outs work. That's the third time.


----------



## Flora

Drowzee hatched. :D


----------



## Zoltea

Yaayyz, get moar eggies to spam clickz. >:3

*spam clicks teh pokemonz*


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*also clicks*


----------



## Minkow

I missed a Delcatty. Unexpectedly.
AND a Ambipom.
Burmy.
Frosslass
Dragonite.
Got a Caterpie.
Missed a Sneasel
Gastly.
Swinub.
Got Buizel.
Missed Girafarig.

Did someone get banned or something?
EDIT: Some guy called Trainer Cody left and abandoned all his pokeys.


----------



## Munchkin

And I just _had_ to be in the shower at the time >.<

Oh well, I'd consider that cheating. I'd rather prefer to know that I earned my Pokémon the way they are.

*pokes Bravewind*
Come on, boy, you can do it.
Evolve~!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

I'm trying to click everyone here *pant* @.@

Houndour and a Metal Burmy :D Click? At least the Houndour.


----------



## Minkow

Well I was excited and all OMGWTFBBQ I NEVER SAW A POKEMON IN THE SHELTER MUST GET. And then I stayed on refreshing the page for like, half an hour.

I am very sorry that Tranier Cody left. Dunno why.


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, so _you're_ Nessarose Lucifero! Heh, I saw you on my list of people that have interacted with my Pokémon, but I didn't feel like returning because I didn't know it was you =3
*adds to Pal Pad*
*is currently clicking like crazy*


----------



## S. E.

Oh Invader Palkia~~

Thank you for the Snorunt egg. :3


----------



## shadow_lugia

Eh, sorry I haven't been active at this thread lately :P To pitifully try to make up for it, I clicked everyone's eggs. No, seriously, I went through the whole damn thread :3

Oh, except for Tailsy and Ruffledfeathers, because I can't find your scrolls.

I also added everyone that I've seen a lot of (a.k.a. everyone that roleplays) on my Pal Pad. Feel free to nag the hell outta me if you didn't get on and want to be there.

All that's really been up with me, though, is that I've been obsessively collecting rare eggs from the shelter. All the rares I have are:

Eevee
Miltank
Squirtle
Lapras
Absol
Gible
Larvitar
Dratini
Lunatone
Vulpix

Oh, and I like the Lunatone's nickname (Europa). If I ever get a Solrock, I'm naming it Cadmus |3

A very special gift if you know why.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Shining Eevee said:


> Oh Invader Palkia~~
> 
> Thank you for the Snorunt egg. :3


Omg! Thats one of my Snorunts. 
It's dad is a Probopass xD

Ooh, lookit, I got a Slugma.
I hope It's shiny, I love Shiny Slugma ^^


----------



## Zoltea

I have a list for clicking after the reset if you want click backs. XD

Aeronaut (4/4), Aerugo (6/0), Airdra (6/3), Aknara (6/3), Akuma (6/3), Alexandra (6/0), Anivla01 (6/5), antelope man (1/0), ArcXero (6/0), Ashi (6/6), Ashy (6/0), Astrail (1/0), BabyBichu (6/5), Beato (6/4), Beru (5/0), BigBoom (1/0), Blue Snover (5/6), Bopus (2/0), Cachazo (6/0), Cachomon (1/0), Callisto (6/6), Captain Kay (5/0), Castra (6/0), catch22 (6/0), Cecilia (6/0), champ2947 (5/6), ChaosTres (6/6), Chibihaku (6/0), chibikai (6/0), Chico (2/2), Chu (6/0), Cielo (6/0), Cor (5/0), Cybelle (6/0), Daagoon (5/0), Danse Macabre (6/0), DarknessAngel (6/0), DarkStarr (6/0), darthgohan1 (6/0), Davyd (6/0), Dawnwish (6/1), DeathB (6/0), DivineQueenYeiweh (5/5), docd (6/0), dojo011195 (6/5), DrMareep (1/6), Dys Tuvai (2/2), Ebonycrow (5/4), Ephidel (6/0), Erzean (4/0), Esbreeon (6/0), Eveliina (2/0), exdream (5/2), Farax (1/0), Featherwolf (1/0), Feiminn (6/4), feliw (1/1), Flaeyn (5/0), Flame Aurora (6/0), Flora (6/9), garell (6/0), garyette (2/2), Haibanne (6/0), Haimoku (2/0), Haranix (6/0), Harudo (2/2), Hatori (6/6), Hayzel (3/4), Indotastic (5/0), InvaderPalkia (5/6), ishta (5/0), Jenis90 (5/0), Joeyg (5/6), JoshiesBunny (6/0), Kadoatie (3/0), kagome19 (6/0), Kai Lucifer (3/4), Kaikou (6/0), Kali Arren (6/0), KaoruCRUNK (6/0), karuzilla (4/0), Khyrstal (6/0), Kikitsu (5/0), Kishk (6/0), Kisshu (6/0), kosmic (5/0), Kuroki (5/0), kuschel1 (2/0), kusu kusu girl (5/0), kwood (6/0), Lady Darkling (6/4), laurasophie (1/0), Lavenia (5/0), Left (6/0), Levi (6/4), linksage (5/5), LostRealist (4/0), LuckyLuke5392 (6/0), Lunaa (2/2), mabibba (5/0), majestic fire (6/0), Marley (4/4), Maugan (6/0), mercury4444 (6/0), meredik (5/0), Messamei (6/0), mickoto (1/0), Mike the Foxhog (6/2), Mikey (6/0), Mini Nephthys (6/0), Mumei (6/4), musical (6/0), Mystery913 (6/2), Nameshifter (6/0), nayanna (6/0), Nayelianne (5/0), NazoTamago (4/2), Nessarose Lucifero (6/4), Nickeli (5/0), nigel91 (5/0), Niisku (4/0), Ninez (5/0), nscm (6/3), octokiss (1/3), Olenka (6/0), Omnotopia (6/2), Orris (5/0), peegeray (5/1), Psyber (6/0), Ratome (6/0), rayz321 (1/0), rezz (6/0), Rhapsody (6/0), Rinku (6/3), RiRen (5/6), Riri (6/1), Rita Zyon (6/6), Roggie (6/0), ROM Hacker (5/4), Roxi (6/0), Ryuhoshi (1/0), SailorDust (6/0), Sakri (6/0), Sapphire Phoenix (6/0), Scarab (5/0), ShakaBra (3/3), shamann (6/5), Shone (6/0), Shwoo (6/0), Sike Saner (9/3), Silverdrak (6/0), SilverGravity (6/0), skitty2 (1/0), snafuangel (1/0), Soaringsomeone (5/0), sondowtheg (1/6), Sowa (6/0), Squid (4/0), Starla (6/0), Starlight Kitsune (6/0), Starsong (6/4), StellarWing (6/0), Sui Kune (6/0), suparuki (5/0), tabiki (6/0), takeru (7/0), TCStarwind (6/6), TheStick (6/6), Thornstar (6/0), Tifa Lockheart (6/0), Tillus (5/0), Tiny Coco Coral (5/0), Tipper (6/0), Tokala Cmdr Char (2/0), Tolga (1/0), Treiga (6/0), Trippiekat (5/0), trungvnnn (1/0), TskiKaiki (6/0), Tuketi (6/0), Ulli (5/0), Umi Hitomi (6/0), Vampiric Nerd (6/0), Venom900 (6/0), Wolfshade (1/0), Wulfie (6/0), Wulphy (6/0), xTechno (1/0), youkie000 (1/0), YuffieChan (6/0), Zant (6/0), Zero K (6/0), Zoltea (7/7) 

Was clicking on people in the online list a bad idea? O.o


----------



## shadow_lugia

Zoltea said:
			
		

> Thornstar (6/0)


I told you I clicked on everyone here :B


----------



## Invader Palkia

Looked at the event again... I think the other eggs will be... Regirock and Heatran.
I'm gonna wait for the mysteries again, I like the Regis, and Heatran ^^


----------



## Zoltea

Time to get to work, the interactions reset.


----------



## Tailsy

29,474/30,720 

:'D ALMOST THERE.


----------



## Zoltea

Tailsy, does this mean I have to spam click your Giratina egg? :3


----------



## Tailsy

If I could spamclick it myself, I would.


----------



## Zoltea

I managed to click on them allllll in my list. x_x

Aknara (6/6), Akuma (6/3), allorake (3/3), amethystfyre (6/4), Anthely (6/5), Arrrgh Zombies (4/4), Astrail (1/3), Astro Zombies (6/5), Asuma (6/3), Ayayaya (5/4), baram (5/5), BB CoDe (6/5), Beato (6/5), Berias (5/4), Beth732 (6/1), Betty (6/3), biancalovesdbz (6/5), Black Rabbit (5/5), blitzen (6/4), Caprice (6/2), Captain Kay (6/4), Catha027 (5/6), Celi (6/5), chibikai (6/2), chimerahound (6/6), Chin (5/4), crobatdeluxe (6/6), D Arcanlan (5/2), D3v (6/2), damo279 (6/5), Destry (6/1), docd (6/5), DPAK (6/5), dragonbreath (5/3), Drifloon (6/4), Eipam (5/2), eko (1/1), Ellimac (6/2), Elzu (6/1), Esbreeon (6/2), Evensong Sunsoar (5/2), Evilyn (6/1), ewel (6/3), Fath (6/2), Feiminn (6/4), Fenix890 (6/4), Fires Of Heaven (6/1), FoxKaiya (6/4), Frisky (6/2), Ginri (5/1), Haibanne (5/4), Haranix (6/6), hellz (6/5), iScourge (6/5), isiah12 (6/3), JaddziaDax (6/2), Jaxzilla (5/3), JinZ (1/2), Joeyg (6/5), june369 (6/6), K e n (6/6), Kadoatie (3/4), Kai Lucifer (3/3), Kaikou (6/6), Kandybar (4/4), karloz (6/3), Kashizzle (5/4), Kasiek (6/2), Kaze Wing112310 (3/2), Keithrin (5/6), Khatz R Delishus (6/5), kimpisces (6/4), konoka (6/5), Lady Shinigami (5/2), Lara (5/6), Libby (6/3), Liliumalice (6/3), Lizzerd (6/3), low bridge (6/2), LtNite (6/2), Lucki (4/3), MagNeRo (5/5), MAICO (6/4), Mako67 (6/6), Maromee (6/2), Mateusz (6/6), Maugan (6/3), Merha (6/4), Messamei (6/3), Might (6/5), Mirach (6/4), Mr Monochrome (2/2), Mrs Cerberus (6/6), Naine (6/6), nancy (1/3), Nemmarrr (5/2), Niisku (1/6), Nixy (5/4), nscm (6/3), NyaoNeko (5/5), Oriona (6/2), petrus (6/2), podgy (6/3), poppistarr (6/4), Psyber (6/5), Quintessential Snow (6/4), racermjs003 (6/3), Ravina (5/5), Ray Howlet (6/2), rayz321 (6/6), RheaDark (6/3), Rubinsong (4/2), Ruski (6/4), Ryuhoshi (1/5), Sarehptar (6/3), satsumarax (6/4), SerenityElizabethBlack (6/5), Shamanic Lass (6/5), Shining Eeveee (5/5), Shinrin (5/5), Shinyfox (5/6), Shwoo (6/5), Siets (5/3), Sike Saner (6/3), Silent (6/5), singingmoon (6/1), skitty2 (1/4), SLIS (6/3), Snorlon (6/3), Snowbelle (6/4), Sombo (6/5), Sssasha (6/5), Summer (5/4), suparuki (6/2), surfer treecko (1/5), svetlana (6/3), takeru (5/6), terioncalling (6/5), tiara (5/5), tiika (5/4), topicalfish (5/5), Treiga (6/6), Uiriamu (5/3), Urufei (5/5), Vempyremon (4/4), Wabby (6/5), Wolfshade (1/3), YuffieChan (6/2), Yuki Ayame (6/5), YurikoKinai (6/5), Zippo (6/4), Zoltea (9/9), ZombieBiskit (6/2) 

I love how fast my internet is today.


----------



## S. E.

Zoltea said:


> Aknara (6/6), Akuma (6/3), allorake (3/3), amethystfyre (6/4), Anthely (6/5), Arrrgh Zombies (4/4), Astrail (1/3), Astro Zombies (6/5), Asuma (6/3), Ayayaya (5/4), baram (5/5), BB CoDe (6/5), Beato (6/5), Berias (5/4), Beth732 (6/1), Betty (6/3), biancalovesdbz (6/5), Black Rabbit (5/5), blitzen (6/4), Caprice (6/2), Captain Kay (6/4), Catha027 (5/6), Celi (6/5), chibikai (6/2), chimerahound (6/6), Chin (5/4), crobatdeluxe (6/6), D Arcanlan (5/2), D3v (6/2), damo279 (6/5), Destry (6/1), docd (6/5), DPAK (6/5), dragonbreath (5/3), Drifloon (6/4), Eipam (5/2), eko (1/1), Ellimac (6/2), Elzu (6/1), Esbreeon (6/2), Evensong Sunsoar (5/2), Evilyn (6/1), ewel (6/3), Fath (6/2), Feiminn (6/4), Fenix890 (6/4), Fires Of Heaven (6/1), FoxKaiya (6/4), Frisky (6/2), Ginri (5/1), Haibanne (5/4), Haranix (6/6), hellz (6/5), iScourge (6/5), isiah12 (6/3), JaddziaDax (6/2), Jaxzilla (5/3), JinZ (1/2), Joeyg (6/5), june369 (6/6), K e n (6/6), Kadoatie (3/4), Kai Lucifer (3/3), Kaikou (6/6), Kandybar (4/4), karloz (6/3), Kashizzle (5/4), Kasiek (6/2), Kaze Wing112310 (3/2), Keithrin (5/6), Khatz R Delishus (6/5), kimpisces (6/4), konoka (6/5), Lady Shinigami (5/2), Lara (5/6), Libby (6/3), Liliumalice (6/3), Lizzerd (6/3), low bridge (6/2), LtNite (6/2), Lucki (4/3), MagNeRo (5/5), MAICO (6/4), Mako67 (6/6), Maromee (6/2), Mateusz (6/6), Maugan (6/3), Merha (6/4), Messamei (6/3), Might (6/5), Mirach (6/4), Mr Monochrome (2/2), Mrs Cerberus (6/6), Naine (6/6), nancy (1/3), Nemmarrr (5/2), Niisku (1/6), Nixy (5/4), nscm (6/3), NyaoNeko (5/5), Oriona (6/2), petrus (6/2), podgy (6/3), poppistarr (6/4), Psyber (6/5), Quintessential Snow (6/4), racermjs003 (6/3), Ravina (5/5), Ray Howlet (6/2), rayz321 (6/6), RheaDark (6/3), Rubinsong (4/2), Ruski (6/4), Ryuhoshi (1/5), Sarehptar (6/3), satsumarax (6/4), SerenityElizabethBlack (6/5), Shamanic Lass (6/5), Shining Eeveee (5/5), Shinrin (5/5), Shinyfox (5/6), Shwoo (6/5), Siets (5/3), Sike Saner (6/3), Silent (6/5), singingmoon (6/1), skitty2 (1/4), SLIS (6/3), Snorlon (6/3), Snowbelle (6/4), Sombo (6/5), Sssasha (6/5), Summer (5/4), suparuki (6/2), surfer treecko (1/5), svetlana (6/3), takeru (5/6), terioncalling (6/5), tiara (5/5), tiika (5/4), topicalfish (5/5), Treiga (6/6), Uiriamu (5/3), Urufei (5/5), Vempyremon (4/4), Wabby (6/5), Wolfshade (1/3), YuffieChan (6/2), Yuki Ayame (6/5), YurikoKinai (6/5), Zippo (6/4), Zoltea (9/9), ZombieBiskit (6/2)


There's meeee~ This is the first time I've been able to do that. :D


----------



## Zoltea

Shining Eevee, you haven't been crazy clicking all over the place, have you? :P


----------



## S. E.

Zoltea said:


> Shining Eevee, you haven't been crazy clicking all over the place, have you? :P


I did yesterday and I am today, actually. For once. I was doing it mostly so I could hatch my MissingNo., but now that it has hatched I can't stop. XP That, and points.


----------



## Zoltea

Total amount of points: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




37,430


----------



## Minkow

three more Surskit in the shelter. None of the Ponyta and Zigzagoon eggs taken. i feel depressed ;^;
EDIT: All of those Abandoned Egg stuff make me feel sad. I donated three more.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Lab Floon :D
I hope It's male, all my main Drifloons in my games are male :/


----------



## Not Meowth

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.
_Damn_ that MissingNo. man, he just showed up as I clicked a link on another tab, and my party is full anyways >< He's done it before too D:


----------



## Zoltea

I've never seen the little man. :/


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mike the Foxhog said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.
> _Damn_ that MissingNo. man, he just showed up as I clicked a link on another tab, and my party is full anyways >< He's done it before too D:


This is why you should always have a slot open in your party. The man can strike at any second.

Plus events so yeah.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I adopted a Ralts and put Europa in the PC, like I do with all my unevolvable Pokemon eventually. Damn, I'm too impatient.

Also, I evolved Kabuata into a Hippowdon and put Zegam in the Daycare instead. Soraba is Lv. 81 now, by the way :P



Oh, and I made a fucking long wishlist in my journal. That's why I picked up the Ralts egg.

Female vibes plz.


----------



## Sike Saner

Hell yes and hell yes again. ^^


----------



## Zoltea

Wootness. :3

Total amount of points: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




40,497

List of people from yesterday. (ALL CLICKED, HECK YESH)
Achi (6/3), Aknara (6/6), Akuma (6/3), allorake (3/3), amethystfyre (6/4), Anthely (6/5), Aristide (6/4), Arrrgh Zombies (4/4), Astrail (1/3), Astro Zombies (6/5), Asuma (6/3), Avarice (6/5), Ayayaya (5/4), Azerune (6/1), baram (5/5), BB CoDe (6/5), Beato (6/5), Berias (5/4), Beth732 (6/1), Betty (6/3), biancalovesdbz (6/5), Biikachu (1/1), Black Rabbit (5/5), blitzen (6/4), Caprice (6/2), Captain Kay (6/4), Catha027 (5/6), Celi (6/5), ChaosTres (6/6), chibikai (6/2), Chickadee (6/5), chimerahound (6/6), Chin (5/4), Cielo (6/4), crobatdeluxe (6/6), D Arcanlan (5/2), D3v (6/2), damo279 (6/5), Destry (6/1), docd (6/5), doubteddragon (6/6), DPAK (6/5), dragonbreath (5/3), Drifloon (6/4), Eipam (5/2), eko (1/1), Ellimac (6/2), Elzu (6/1), Empyreal Dragon (4/4), Erzean (5/6), Esbreeon (6/2), Evensong Sunsoar (5/2), Evilyn (6/1), ewel (6/3), Fath (6/2), Fayt2000 (5/5), Feiminn (6/4), Fenix890 (6/4), Fires Of Heaven (6/1), FoxKaiya (6/4), Frisky (6/2), Gabbie (6/3), garell (6/4), Ginri (5/1), Gireplume (5/2), GlassWalker (6/3), gretchen8642 (6/2), Haibanne (5/4), Haranix (6/6), Harudo (6/3), hellz (6/5), Ischade (6/4), iScourge (6/5), isiah12 (6/3), JaddziaDax (6/2), Jaxzilla (5/3), JelloJolteon2000 (6/5), JinZ (1/2), Joeyg (6/5), JoshiesBunny (6/1), june369 (6/6), K e n (6/6), Kadoatie (3/4), kagome19 (6/6), Kai Lucifer (3/3), Kaikou (6/6), Kandybar (4/4), karloz (9/3), Kashizzle (5/4), Kasiek (6/2), Kaze Wing112310 (3/2), Keithrin (5/6), Khatz R Delishus (6/5), kimpisces (6/4), konoka (6/5), korychi (6/3), kurapica 4 ever (6/5), Kurrudii (2/6), Ky Kiske (6/1), Lady Shinigami (5/2), Lara (5/6), Levy (6/4), Libby (6/3), lie (6/1), Liliumalice (6/3), Lizzerd (6/3), low bridge (6/2), LtNite (6/2), Lucki (4/3), MagNeRo (5/5), MAICO (6/4), Mako67 (6/6), Maromee (6/2), Mateusz (6/6), Maugan (6/3), Merha (6/4), Messamei (6/3), Might (6/5), Mike the Foxhog (6/6), Mile (6/5), Mirach (6/4), Mivichi (6/4), Mr Monochrome (2/2), Mrs Cerberus (6/6), Mumei (6/4), mykeyb (6/6), Myrkky Katosa (6/4), Naine (6/6), nancy (1/3), Nemmarrr (6/2), Nessarose Lucifero (5/6), Niisku (1/6), Nixy (5/4), Nomatophobia (6/6), nscm (6/3), NyaoNeko (5/5), Oriona (6/2), Pandora Talie (6/3), Paralyzing Lullaby (3/6), PayPhone (1/5), petrus (6/2), Pimang (6/4), Pocky (6/4), podgy (6/3), poppistarr (6/4), Psyber (6/5), Quintessential Snow (6/4), racermjs003 (6/3), Ravina (5/5), Ray Howlet (6/2), rayz321 (6/6), rezz (6/2), RheaDark (6/3), Rubinsong (4/2), Ruski (6/4), Ryuhoshi (1/5), SailorDust (6/6), Sakura Serenity (6/4), Sarehptar (6/3), satsumarax (6/4), SerenityElizabethBlack (6/5), Shamanic Lass (6/5), Shining Eeveee (6/5), Shinrin (5/5), Shinyfox (5/6), Shone (6/2), Shwoo (6/5), Siets (5/3), Sike Saner (6/3), Silent (6/5), Silvey (6/5), singingmoon (6/1), skitty2 (1/4), SLIS (6/3), Snorlon (6/3), Snow Feather (6/3), Snowbelle (6/4), Sombo (6/5), Sssasha (6/5), Starla (6/5), Summer (5/4), suparuki (6/2), surfer treecko (1/5), svetlana (6/3), takeru (5/6), TalonCat (6/6), terioncalling (6/5), Thalles (6/6), Thornstar (6/6), tiara (5/5), tiika (5/4), Tj Cat (6/6), Todorlich (6/5), Tomeka04 (6/2), topicalfish (5/5), Treiga (6/6), Trippiekat (6/5), Uiriamu (5/3), Urufei (5/5), Vempyremon (4/4), Wabby (6/5), Wolfshade (1/3), xTechno (1/1), YuffieChan (6/2), Yuki Ayame (6/5), YurikoKinai (6/5), zanderwolf (6/6), Zant (6/1), Zippo (6/4), Zoltea (9/9), ZombieBiskit (6/2)


----------



## Sike Saner

Hell yes a third time. :D


----------



## Zoltea

People are trying to drive me to insanity.

Me: *refresh* Hey, look, bold name, *clicks stuff in person's party* *gets back to my party* *refreshes* Hey, look, another....
and so on, really, they're plotting against me. o_o


----------



## Kai Lucifer

CHECK IT BITCHES!


----------



## Dragon

Wut my Raikou egg's barely halfway :<


----------



## Darksong

Dang it, my Makuhita's female!

Oh well, but if I breed it, I might not get a Maku egg, it might be an egg of the other. Maybe I'll just pick one up...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

haha, found it in the shelter.


----------



## Zoltea

Moo-Moo Milk anyone? X3
Yay, my list is big already.

asfghn (6/0), Astrail (1/0), Austrel (6/0), BabyBichu (6/0), Biolizard13 (6/0), Black Rabbit (6/0), cain (6/0), Chaosdawn (6/0), Cinnabar (6/2), damo279 (6/0), DanielleH1989 (1/0), DarknessAngel (6/5), devill (6/0), docd (6/0), dongsuck (6/0), dragonbreath (6/0), Drifloon (6/4), eko (1/0), ekwjdgksquf (6/0), Epix (6/5), Esbreeon (6/0), EVAJ (6/0), Featherwolf (1/0), Fires Of Heaven (6/1), Frost Sy (6/0), Ginri (6/0), Hella (6/0), JaddziaDax (6/0), jamiebraithwaite (6/0), Jaxzilla (6/0), Kadoatie (3/3), kagome19 (6/0), *Kai Lucifer* (3/2), karexie (6/0), Kasiek (6/6), Keeper (6/5), kingushaka (1/1), Koi (6/2), Koolkatt (6/3), Kululu Xiao (6/4), KuroiUsagi (6/0), Lapi (6/0), laurasophie (1/0), lenaja (6/0), lenzxyz (6/0), Lymi (6/0), maharang (6/0), Marcos (6/6), Mychelle (6/6), Nactios (6/0), Naine (6/0), nigel91 (6/0), Oriona (6/2), PaopuStars (6/1), passionfruitt (6/0), Pegasus (6/0), psns (6/0), Quintessential Snow (6/3), Raieth (6/0), Rat (6/0), RavenAMDG (6/6), Ray Howlet (6/0), rgsue (6/0), RicFule (6/4), SAKfan (6/5), samamian (6/6), *Shining Eeveee* (6/1), *Shiny Butterfree* (6/3), Shirogane (6/1), Shone (6/0), *Sike Saner* (6/2), SilverGravity (6/0), singingmoon (6/1), SLIS (6/4), Sombo (6/0), SONAGI (6/6), spike33 (6/0), Squid (6/5), Stellamore (6/0), Suschan (6/2), Syreon (3/3), Tacita0 (6/6), Tifa Lockheart (6/3), Tiukuli (6/0), tref (6/5), trixie08 (6/3), trungvnnn (1/0), Tuketi (6/4), Twin (6/0), Ulli (6/0), VileSe (6/0), Xazinay (6/0), yard (1/0), Zack the Wolf (6/6), Zoltea (6/6)


----------



## Tailsy

:'D


----------



## Zoltea

WOOT, GRATS TAISLY. :P

42,000 store points now, 8,000 to go. :3


----------



## S. E.

Tailsy said:


> :'D


Now you can punch it in its proverbial face. :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Tailsy said:


> :'D


woot woot


----------



## Coloursfall

My Raikou hatched ages ago. C: Let me go check when... *drags up his page* Here we are...

Hatched on: Saturday, May 16th 2009 at 4:19 PM

not bad, not bad.


----------



## Tailsy

Full Metal Cookies said:


> My Raikou hatched ages ago. C: Let me go check when... *drags up his page* Here we are...
> 
> Hatched on: Saturday, May 16th 2009 at 4:19 PM
> 
> not bad, not bad.


SHUT UP

MY GIRATINA HATES ME, OKAY >:(


----------



## Coloursfall

:C I'm just a clickwhore, is all.


----------



## Zoltea

I don't click on the people in the Online List, they all click me. :(

Also, what is the time range for evolving Eevee into Umbreon?


----------



## shadow_lugia

WHEE I found Tailsy's scroll so I can click all her Pokemon :D

Would add her on the Pal Pad, but I'm not sure if she'd smite me or something for that D:


----------



## Not Meowth

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:<
If I get just ONE MORE female Meowth I swear to god I'm going to scream.

That's five eggs now and not one boy. 50/50 chance my arse ;~;


----------



## Minkow

OH MY GOSH HOW MANY EGGS MUST I DONATE TO GET ONE TAKEN.


----------



## S. E.

Ponyta and Zigzagoon just aren't in demand, I guess.


----------



## Zoltea

If I'm correct, Eevee eggs are in high demand. :3


----------



## Minkow

the universe hates me.

i missed a shelter easter buneary egg. with clicks on it.


----------



## Dragon

I missed three Bagon eggs, to this day :3

I suck more~

Buuut..

I did get this MISSINGNO egg~


----------



## Tailsy

shadow_lugia said:


> WHEE I found Tailsy's scroll so I can click all her Pokemon :D
> 
> Would add her on the Pal Pad, but I'm not sure if she'd smite me or something for that D:


... Why would I?

ROAR I HATE PEOPLE >8(


----------



## Zoltea

Tailsy said:


> ... Why would I?
> 
> ROAR I HATE PEOPLE >8(


Good thing I'm not a person. 8D

and GPX is down for me, down for anyone else?


----------



## Sike Saner

The skarmory, rotom, and shuckle all hatched, and I've grabbed another three eggs.

And I am amused by the way Rajurhon and Derzerick look next to each other in my sig. It almost looks like Rajurhon's just rolling merrily along and thereby forcing Derzerick to get his foot the hell out of the way so that it doesn't get squashed. XD


----------



## shadow_lugia

Tailsy said:


> ... Why would I?
> 
> ROAR I HATE PEOPLE >8(


Well, I'm not sure if you hate me for some reason (or no apparent reason, take your pick). I sure don't share it with people on the Internet if I really hate them D:

I guess I'll add you then!

*ding~*


----------



## Articuno

Can you guys help me hatch my larvitar egg?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Well you shouldda told me that before I clicked your Carnivine :(

CLICK EEVEE AND I'LL CLICK LARVITAR

Ibrak is two interactions away from UMBREON. Major :D

Oh, and



I GOT A FUCKING SHINY DRATINI

A FUCKING SHINY DRATINI


----------



## Zoltea

Grats, lucky.
GPX is down for me on main ISP.


----------



## Darksong

Since my first Makuhita turned out female, it's a good chance that this one will be male~ But only a small one of the right nature... Oh well.



EDIT: WHOOO! Dialga hatched! :D It took thirty-five days, 8 hours and 27 minutes! xD


----------



## Kai Lucifer

shadow_lugia said:


> I GOT A FUCKING SHINY DRATINI
> 
> A FUCKING SHINY DRATINI


WELL FUCKING DONE! *clicks*


----------



## Not Meowth

Handel just evolved! =D
Yes I name some of my Pokémon after composers. If you think that's pointless wait til I start on the artists/poets/writers/anything else I think of)

Just one more level and he can turn straight into Azumarill ^^


----------



## Minkow

EDIT: HEEEY MIKE MY EGG IS RELATED TO YOURS~


----------



## Not Meowth

Well Handel's fully evolved now ^^ Time to abandon him in the PC and replace him with an egg just like Minkow's.


----------



## Articuno

Can you guys hatch my larvitar?


----------



## Invader Palkia

Well, Ho-oh hatched, so I boxed him. Now I'll go back to my hunt for a Gible/bagon and a Porygon..


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Hahaah, hell yeah Blackadder the Murkrow hatched :3

Aaaannnnd the Eevee egg:

EDIT: FUCK YEAH STARTER:


----------



## shadow_lugia

I have recently:

~Evolved Ibrak into Umbreon (<3)
~Evolved Zegam into Wartortle (FFFFFUUUUUU I keep thinking of RandomTyphoon for no reason when I see him now)
~Obtained Meditite and Duskull eggs (for my wishlist)


----------



## Invader Palkia

Just grabbed a Croagunk. Because I like Croagunks.


----------



## Taliax

W00t! More bandwagons! Anyway, I'd like to join. I've been getting more random adoptables lately.


----------



## Minkow

HEY EVERYONE CM'ERE AND CLICK MY CASTFORM AND SMEARGLE UNTIL THEY HATCH SO I CAN BOX SMEARGLE AND KEEP MY CHATOT EGG.


----------



## Articuno

Click my eggs (especially oddish and larvitar) everyone.


----------



## Minkow

YEAH EVERYONE ALL THAT'S LEFT IS CASTFORM WHO NEEDS ONE MORE CLICK

EDIT: Shh i'm adding Tailsy on my Pal Pad. *shifty eyes*
don't tell.


----------



## Sike Saner

My absol and bagon hatched. The same'll probably be true of these two eggs here pretty soon, especially the first one.

And heh, now it kind of looks like Derzerick is kicking Rajurhon while Nav LaRokir cheers him on: "YEAH, KICK THAT METAL FRISBEE-THING!" XD


----------



## Munchkin

xD
I was imagining something similar just a second ago~

I've been slowly clicking the people on my Pal Pad today~
*is multitasking*
=3


----------



## Not Meowth

OH.
MY.
FUCKING.
_GOD._

ANOTHER female Meowth? Is this thing shitting me ;.;


----------



## Invader Palkia

I had that happen with Squirtles. Who's gender ratios are in favor of males. wtf

Anyways,

Is that a Smeargle? It looks like one and sounds like one, but something seems wrong with it, I dunno if it's just me.


----------



## Taliax

^I think it's just you. The slime stuff is probably paint or something.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Okay, that's good.
I hope It's a shiny male... Of course a regular male is okay too xD


----------



## Taliax

I just learned that my orange egg is a buizel egg~ It helps to check the lineage if it's a bred egg to determine what pokemon it'll hatch into.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Yup, I knew that, but this smeargle was a Lab egg, so thats why I was wondering.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

THIS REMINDER IS:
THE EVENT IS TWO DAYS TIME
CLEAR A SPACE FOR EGGS


----------



## Rai-CH

Is it just me or have there been a lot of events lately?


----------



## S. E.

Raichao said:


> Is it just me or have there been a lot of events lately?


Pffffft, I always feel like there aren't _enough_ events since I never get lucky. XP But I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Taliax

I hope I remember, but I think at least one of my eggs will hatch before then. It's on Monday, right?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Fuck. My Ralts is male D<

Now I'm gonna have to hatch another one. Atleast Gallade is somewhat sexy :P


----------



## S. E.

shadow_lugia said:


> Now I'm gonna have to hatch another one. Atleast Gallade is somewhat sexy :P


...Gallade? :< What about male Gardevoir? Actually, if you don't want it, I'll take it. I won't be too heartbroken if someone else takes it first.


----------



## Sike Saner

Rajurhon and Derzerick have evolved, I've hatched and evolved the eevee into a jolteon, and the burmy has also hatched. I've also picked up three more eggs.


----------



## Mad MOAI

What Pokemon will the event give again...? I'm too lazy to check xD


----------



## Kai Lucifer

> Aalfang (4/6), Acid Storm (5/6), Adus (5/6), AirDream (5/5), Alm (5/5), Almiraswolf (5/6), amethystfyre (5/5), AndreAtomic (5/6), Anriko (5/5), Aoi (1/0), Arhangel (5/6), arya (2/5), ashfox (5/6), atlas (5/6), baram (5/5), Beru (5/4), bidoof (5/5), borage (5/6), caiilee (6/6), CelebixUxie (5/5), chaosashley (5/5), Chay (1/0), CheeringMuffin (5/6), chibikai (5/5), chimerahound (5/5), Cira (5/6), cococo (5/6), Courtney65 (5/5), CZC (5/5), DanielleH1989 (5/5), davinia (5/6), DeathB (5/6), demonqueencass (5/5), desbrina (4/6), Detariael (5/6), DevonAsh (1/6), Dinoshaur (5/5), Earth (5/5), Elie Inverse (5/6), Elora (5/6), Ezan (5/6), fanshii (4/6), fatefulxdestiny (5/6), Fayah (5/5), Feiminn (5/6), Fictional01 (5/6), Flame (5/5), FluffyFox (5/5), folie1234 (5/6), GRAY MANTICORE (5/6), hjx1212 (4/6), Hoolo (5/6), iccolo (5/6), Icey (3/6), InaudibleTon (5/6), InvaderPalkia (5/6), inyo (5/6), jeandark (5/6), Jello (5/5), Jessie Team Rocket Leader (5/5), Kadoatie (3/4), Kaelos (5/2), Kai Lucifer (4/4), karexie (1/5), Kasiek (5/6), Kasume (5/6), Kenshin (5/6), kingj125 (5/6), Kirse (5/6), Kiyoki (5/6), kobwad (5/5), koot (5/6), kusu kusu girl (5/5), Laluzi (5/6), Late (5/6), Lenora (5/6), liamange (4/6), linda0122 (5/6), MacGreen (5/6), Magby (3/6), melachan (5/6), Meley (5/6), mew godess (5/4), Mivichi (5/6), Mossbraker (3/6), Nara (5/5), Nijiiro (5/5), Nine Flames (5/6), Nintendoowned (5/3), Nixy (5/5), November 11 (5/5), NyaoNeko (5/5), Nytestryke24 (5/4), Ooze (5/5), Origami Gryphon (4/6), Pachiboy (5/5), PandaBa (5/6), peegeray (5/4), Phantom (1/4), Pikachew (5/6), Pikathunder (5/2), Pimpburger (5/5), pipek90 (5/5), PokeCorey (5/6), PokemonLover15 (5/5), RacieB (5/5), Rah (4/4), Ranqi (4/6), Ray Howlet (5/4), Reege (5/6), Renzz (5/5), rgsue (4/6), Rindou (5/2), Riot (5/6), RoboAru (5/5), Ruusu (5/5), Sammi (5/4), Schala (5/6), shaymin1992 (1/0), ShayShay (5/6), Shinrin (5/5), Shiny Butterfree (5/5), Shirogane (5/6), Shuji (5/5), Sike Saner (5/4), silverferret0201 (5/4), Silverlame (5/5), Snowhaze (5/5), Snufflebomb (5/6), Soubi (5/3), SpannerFrog (6/6), Sparkle158 (5/5), Spearow (4/4), Spinni (5/6), spookrazor2 (5/6), Stoicheio (5/6), sunnyjones (5/4), Sweety (5/6), Tanya (5/5), Thornstar (5/6), TigerZahn (5/6), Tiukuli (5/5), Todorlich (5/6), tref (5/4), TvH (5/5), Tymime (5/5), Urufei (5/6), Ushi Mooshroom (3/4), vaiya (5/4), Virgil (5/3), Wakka (5/5), waterpower (5/4), waterstar98 (5/6), WhitCake (5/5), whO (5/6), Wulfie (5/5), xtidesofchange (1/0), yard (1/5), YuffieChan (4/6), Yuri (5/6), Zakuro (5/4), Zanky (5/4), Ztarz (5/5), zzzzteng (2/3)


Yeah, look at me, clickwhore of the month. XD


----------



## Minkow

GPX+ said:
			
		

> InvaderPalkia (5/0), Kai Lucifer (5/0), Nijiiro (5/0), Sike Saner (5/0), Unmei (5/0)


click-deprived of the month.



			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Partners: Callisto's Skittles
> Children: Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


sigh


----------



## Dragon

Whenever someone posts a click-list I'm never on it :<

Bah.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Minkow said:


> Partners: Callisto's Skittles
> Children: Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


Same happened to me.


			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Children: Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Ahahaa. A Mauwile egg :3
Hmm,I'm guessing that all starters have "Something seems vaguely familiar about it...." in their description, right? Although I did see a Togepi egg with that on it...


----------



## Dragon

You'd be right~

The Togepi egg has it because Misty carried one around for a while, I'm guessing.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Someone just got rid of a bunch of pokemon! I grabbed a Tangrowth and a Larvitar~ :D
Think I'll just Box 'em for now though.


----------



## Sike Saner

GPX+ said:
			
		

> A V Rocket (5/5), Achamo (5/5), Acid Storm (6/6), Altaira (5/5), alvanista (5/5), Ameface (5/5), amethystfirefly (5/6), amethystfyre (5/5), Angeal (5/6), AngelFeathers (5/3), arisingPROPHET (5/5), Aristide (5/6), artikgato (5/6), Artvdar (4/6), Avegaille (5/5), Azerune (5/5), Azure Seas (5/5), BabyBichu (5/5), Bellatria Musica (5/5), Beru (5/5), Binary Peaches (5/6), Black Ice (5/5), Borg Queen (5/6), caiilee (9/6), Callisto (4/5), Case (5/7), Caterfree10 (5/4), celuthea (5/5), Ceres (5/4), Chae (4/5), Cielo (5/4), Cira (4/6), Cure (5/6), Cute Charm (5/5), DarkStarr (5/5), darlimondoll (5/6), demitasse (5/5), Destry (5/5), Detariael (5/6), Dinogrrl (6/6), direwolfqueen (1/6), DPAK (5/6), dyoxide (5/5), Dys Tuvai (5/5), Eclair (5/6), Eilzhaise (5/6), Ellie (5/4), Eltoshen (5/6), Essay (5/4), exdream (5/5), Fate Testarossa Harloun (5/5), Fenris (5/5), Fionna (5/10), firedragon9 (5/5), Flail (5/6), Fufuberry (5/6), hanuhh (5/4), Icicle (4/4), ImaPenguin95 (1/3), Infinite (5/6), Inkpuddle (5/6), InvaderPalkia (5/6), Irene (5/5), Ischade (5/5), Jasujo (5/6), Jaxzilla (5/4), Jennifer (5/5), JiajiaLi123 (5/1), Junee (5/5), junkboat (5/6), Kai Lucifer (4/5), Kaikou (5/6), Kanthia (5/6), KasaiKitsune (5/6), Kate H (5/5), kaw (5/6), Kettshee (5/5), Kikas (5/4), Kitbug (5/5), kmeka (1/5), ladylegsdarkrai (4/6), LadyStar (5/6), Lanee (5/6), Lazulipon (5/5), Lembech (5/8), Lenora (5/5), Levi (5/5), Lina (5/6), lissa (5/7), lita (5/5), mabibba (5/5), Matojo (5/6), Medea (5/5), Medusa Gorgon (5/6), Megurine (5/5), mehitsme (5/6), mesmerical (5/4), Mist Wanderer (5/5), myffie (5/6), Nasra (5/5), Natsuhi (5/6), NekoJo (5/6), Nessarose Lucifero (5/6), Netbug009 (5/6), Nickle4aPickle (5/6), Nicky King (5/6), Nie (5/5), Norkia (5/5), Origami Gryphon (4/5), Orion (5/6), passionfruitt (4/6), PeachyMomo (5/5), Phibby (5/2), PurpleGastly209 (1/5), Raguna (5/4), Raichao (3/6), rgsue (5/4), Rinku (4/4), Robynne (5/6), Roggie (5/7), Ruffledfeathers (5/5), Runestar (5/7), Ruski (5/6), Sammi (5/4), Sara Jaye (5/6), Saturndjinni (5/4), Scarker (5/5), Seiiii (5/6), Sekhmet (4/6), seshennu (5/5), shinyvulpix (5/4), Shirogane (5/6), shuijing (5/4), Sike Saner (12/12), SilverGolem (5/6), Soaringsomeone (5/6), softguitar60 (5/6), Sphinxy (3/5), surfer treecko (5/6), Taliax (2/6), TCStarwind (5/6), TeenBulma (5/6), tehriah (5/6), The Unstrung Harp (5/8), Thornstar (5/6), Trope (1/1), Typhie (5/5), Ultimate Pikachu (5/3), Urufei (5/6), vaiya (5/5), Wakka (5/5), Weiss the Immaculate (5/4), WillowIstari (5/7), Windragon (4/5), wreckful (5/4), xiaa (5/6), Xuih (4/5), xxxandra (5/6), Yasei Ayame (5/6), Zack the Wolf (5/6), Zarya (5/6), Zhampy (4/5), Zoezxxx (5/5)


I think my list of users who interacted with my eggs/pokémon yesterday (yesterday as in the 24-hour period immediately preceding the last rollover; it's not yet midnight where I am) was the longest mine has been to date. o.o

My wurmple and oddish hatched, meanwhile. I'm going to go the sun stone route with regards to the latter.


----------



## Zoltea

Kai said:
			
		

> Aalfang (4/6), Acid Storm (5/6), Adus (5/6), AirDream (5/5), Alm (5/5), Almiraswolf (5/6), amethystfyre (5/5), AndreAtomic (5/6), Anriko (5/5), Aoi (1/0), Arhangel (5/6), arya (2/5), ashfox (5/6), atlas (5/6), baram (5/5), Beru (5/4), bidoof (5/5), borage (5/6), caiilee (6/6), CelebixUxie (5/5), chaosashley (5/5), Chay (1/0), CheeringMuffin (5/6), chibikai (5/5), chimerahound (5/5), Cira (5/6), cococo (5/6), Courtney65 (5/5), CZC (5/5), DanielleH1989 (5/5), davinia (5/6), DeathB (5/6), demonqueencass (5/5), desbrina (4/6), Detariael (5/6), DevonAsh (1/6), Dinoshaur (5/5), Earth (5/5), Elie Inverse (5/6), Elora (5/6), Ezan (5/6), fanshii (4/6), fatefulxdestiny (5/6), Fayah (5/5), Feiminn (5/6), Fictional01 (5/6), Flame (5/5), FluffyFox (5/5), folie1234 (5/6), GRAY MANTICORE (5/6), hjx1212 (4/6), Hoolo (5/6), iccolo (5/6), Icey (3/6), InaudibleTon (5/6), InvaderPalkia (5/6), inyo (5/6), jeandark (5/6), Jello (5/5), Jessie Team Rocket Leader (5/5), Kadoatie (3/4), Kaelos (5/2), Kai Lucifer (4/4), karexie (1/5), Kasiek (5/6), Kasume (5/6), Kenshin (5/6), kingj125 (5/6), Kirse (5/6), Kiyoki (5/6), kobwad (5/5), koot (5/6), kusu kusu girl (5/5), Laluzi (5/6), Late (5/6), Lenora (5/6), liamange (4/6), linda0122 (5/6), MacGreen (5/6), Magby (3/6), melachan (5/6), Meley (5/6), mew godess (5/4), Mivichi (5/6), Mossbraker (3/6), Nara (5/5), Nijiiro (5/5), Nine Flames (5/6), Nintendoowned (5/3), Nixy (5/5), November 11 (5/5), NyaoNeko (5/5), Nytestryke24 (5/4), Ooze (5/5), Origami Gryphon (4/6), Pachiboy (5/5), PandaBa (5/6), peegeray (5/4), Phantom (1/4), Pikachew (5/6), Pikathunder (5/2), Pimpburger (5/5), pipek90 (5/5), PokeCorey (5/6), PokemonLover15 (5/5), RacieB (5/5), Rah (4/4), Ranqi (4/6), Ray Howlet (5/4), Reege (5/6), Renzz (5/5), rgsue (4/6), Rindou (5/2), Riot (5/6), RoboAru (5/5), Ruusu (5/5), Sammi (5/4), Schala (5/6), shaymin1992 (1/0), ShayShay (5/6), Shinrin (5/5), Shiny Butterfree (5/5), Shirogane (5/6), Shuji (5/5), Sike Saner (5/4), silverferret0201 (5/4), Silverlame (5/5), Snowhaze (5/5), Snufflebomb (5/6), Soubi (5/3), SpannerFrog (6/6), Sparkle158 (5/5), Spearow (4/4), Spinni (5/6), spookrazor2 (5/6), Stoicheio (5/6), sunnyjones (5/4), Sweety (5/6), Tanya (5/5), Thornstar (5/6), TigerZahn (5/6), Tiukuli (5/5), Todorlich (5/6), tref (5/4), TvH (5/5), Tymime (5/5), Urufei (5/6), Ushi Mooshroom (3/4), vaiya (5/4), Virgil (5/3), Wakka (5/5), waterpower (5/4), waterstar98 (5/6), WhitCake (5/5), whO (5/6), Wulfie (5/5), xtidesofchange (1/0), yard (1/5), YuffieChan (4/6), Yuri (5/6), Zakuro (5/4), Zanky (5/4), Ztarz (5/5), zzzzteng (2/3)


That's what I get daily. >.>


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Yesterday was awesome. XD


----------



## Not Meowth

Just evolved Brahms into a Gyarados and was disappointed by the Clamperl in that pink-and-blue egg ^^ Oh, and Tchaikowsky's an Alakazam now. I'm breeding him with Ustwolskaja the Croagunk now and giving all the eggs to the Shelter =) Yes, I know the composer names are getting obscure -.-

Got myself a seventh Meowth egg too. I'm a sucker for punishment, I really am. xD


----------



## Minkow

*nonchalant whistle*


----------



## Sike Saner

Seridel evolved. ^^ I like that I had the option of actually choosing between silcoon and cascoon. I'd not exactly looked forward to potentially having to go through a whole bunch of wurmple in order to get both evolutionary paths, and now it turns out that's not going to be the case. Awesome. ^^


----------



## Flora

Well Poochy evolved and Meowth was sent to the daycare, so I got these guys.


----------



## Invader Palkia

ANOTHER LAB ONE LOLWUT
Last one was female, so I grabbed this one. 
I thought these were uncommon... o.o"
The Lab wants me to have Smeargles for some reason...

Also, Riolu is at max happiness, so I've boxed him until tomorrow.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Shining Eevee said:


> ...Gallade? :< What about male Gardevoir? Actually, if you don't want it, I'll take it. I won't be too heartbroken if someone else takes it first.


Eh... I was actually planning on keeping it :X I don't hold anything against Male Gardevoir (oh, I don't hold anything against the Pokemon version, either :B) but I want a Gallade.

If you were bored enough to read my entire wishlist, you'd realize that I want a female Gardevoir first, though :3 If you were even more bored, you'd make a Powerpoint of every DragCave dragon species in existence, like me

So, I boxed most of my hatched Pokemon (except Lilith, 'cause she's on my wishlist too), and adopted another Ralts and a Houndour instead. Left a space open for MOLTRES~

Oh, Moltres, if I get you (which I will >:F) then I'll name you Exordium. I know my Lapras is named that, but I'll change his name.

If I get an Articuno, I'll name it Taransay, and if I get Zapdos, I dunno what I'll name it (probably Muladach).


----------



## Munchkin

The event is tomorrow, right? It's one of those things where you're supposed to just browse the site and click people's eggs, then it randomly appears in your party?
...How exactly do these events work? I've never actually got anything during an event...
=[

The only eggs of Pricklethroat and Grayfang that people have adopted were Eevee eggs. Surprise.
Bravewind is 3 levels away from evolution~
=D


----------



## Invader Palkia

You just have to leave a space open. I'm waiting until the mysteries, none of the known ones are really interesting to me.

Also, does anyone know what a Snorunt egg looks like?
Wait Nvm I just got one xD


----------



## Zulo

One of the mystery ones is probably Heatran, the other Regirock/steel maybe?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Invader Palkia said:


> You just have to leave a space open. I'm waiting until the mysteries, none of the known ones are really interesting to me.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what a Snorunt egg looks like?
> Wait Nvm I just got one xD


o.o

Um...

Sorry to burst your bubble, but that's a Sno_ver,_ not a Sno_runt._





Rather major difference :X


----------



## Invader Palkia

I meant to say Snover xD

And yes I was thinking the mysteries would be Heatran and Regirock.


----------



## S. E.

I was thinking they'd be Heatran and Ho-Oh, actually.


----------



## Invader Palkia

They just had a Ho-oh event though...
I'd be mad if it's a Ho-oh :/
Regirock seems more possible to me, because I don't think they've had a Regirock event at all yet.


----------



## Dragon

^They also just had an Entei event, so~

And dammit, my Raikou egg is at 20,460/20,480 ;_; 

Torture. And I have to go soon >:/

YES~ Thank you, whoever the hell clicked my egg~


----------



## Minkow

Moltres today, keep five pokemon/eggs!

EDIT:


			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Children: Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


Somehow this is so ridiculous that it's funny.

EDIT TWO: http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmN4ZGR

Check out the heritage.


----------



## S. E.

Apparently today's Moltres event has ended. Did anyone here get one?


----------



## Taliax

Not me. ;_;


----------



## Kai Lucifer

To my dismay, not me either.


----------



## Zoltea

Me neither.

With that done, there is about 5,000 people left who can get a legendary egg from this event.


----------



## Dragon

Ah, didn't get one either. ;_;

But I might be able to get a Groudon :D


----------



## Darksong

Not me :( Come on, I need an event egg! 

For once, though, Makuhita hatched male. And likes sweet food :3


----------



## Minkow

Damn it, I didn't either. It was the only one I wanted ;^;


----------



## Zoltea

Darksong said:


> Not me :( Come on, I need an event egg!


Don't you have a Dialga though? O.o


----------



## Coloursfall

y hello thar


----------



## JolteonShock

I got one!  :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
First event egg!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Congrats you guys. I wasn't trying to get one, so I'm not disappointed.


----------



## S. E.

Invader Palkia said:


> Congrats you guys. I wasn't trying to get one, so I'm not disappointed.


Yeah, me neither. I'm hoping for an Entei. Or Heatran if it's one of the mystery eggs.


----------



## Taliax

I wanted one. ;_; Oh well. C:


----------



## Darksong

Oh wait, yeah, I do have a Dialga. Somehow I managed to forget.

Now I'm hoping for an Entei. RANMARU! C:


----------



## S. E.

Um, does anyone have any idea what this egg is?


----------



## Zoltea

Hmmmm..... Lileep.

I myself kinda want one of the mystery event eggs. :3


----------



## S. E.

Zoltea said:


> Hmmmm..... Lileep.


Ohhh, Lileep. I completely forgot about Lileep. Well, that's good. I like Lileep and Cradily.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Lileep and Cradily are pretty cool. I have a Cradily called Cradle.


----------



## Not Meowth

RIOLU EGG YAY~


----------



## Minkow

I accidentally abandoned the Clamperl thet was related to Mike's while trying to hatch it.

sigh.


----------



## Taliax

I hope I get an entei egg today~ If not, there's still 3 days after today. Tomorrow is groudon, so that's good. Thursday and Friday are mysteries.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

The only other egg I'm getting my hopes up for is Entei. Of course I don't mind any of the others but I'd be much happier to get an Entei from the rest.


----------



## Taliax

OMC. OH MY CHEESE. BFGXBGCFXHTGbxAQWde.

WOW.


----------



## Zoltea

Grats, I still got nothing. :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

bah.


Taliax said:


> OMC. OH MY CHEESE. BFGXBGCFXHTGbxAQWde.
> 
> WOW.


Congrats in getting an event egg!


----------



## S. E.

Gah, I still haven't gotten anything. Congrats to those who have.


----------



## Minkow

Me too. Congrats.

*coughWHYYYWYMSYWHYYYcough*


----------



## Taliax

I'm surprised, since I only joined a week ago. :D


----------



## Not Meowth

And Meowth #7 is a... girl.
This really isn't funny any more ><


----------



## Taliax

I have a female meowth too.


----------



## Not Meowth

Come to think of it I've seen a _lot_ of female Meowths on GPX+. Can't recall seeing  male one, in fact... excuse me while I construct a crackpot conspiracy theory.


_LET'S TRY THIS AGAIN SHALL WE_


----------



## JolteonShock

How about I try too?


----------



## Coloursfall

I have a male Persian. C: I named him Edward.

Meanwhile, my Vaporeon and Lucario are level 90 and 94, respectively. Woooo.


----------



## Zoltea

Pal Pad Pal Pad: 1
Journal Journal: 1
Amulet Coin Amulet Coin: 1 

I GOT AN AMULET COIN WUT NAO.


----------



## Tailsy

... o_o


----------



## Zoltea

Nice Tailsy. :P


----------



## shadow_lugia

Fucking hell, I didn't get a Moltres.

WYMSY DENIES YOU OF SEXUAL ATTRACTIONS

*cough* What do you mean, there's a big crossed-out message in the middle of this post? You must be hallucinating.


----------



## Zoltea

A human sexually attracted to pokemon? This must be looked into farther. :P

I have a new thing for Firefox which lets me do full party clicks in seconds. :3


----------



## Tailsy

Oh, I tried to get that once but it was mysteriously hard to find.

Also Hong Kong is now in his Origin Forme. :3


----------



## Zoltea

Ohhh, go to Firefox and look in the addons for Fire Gestures.


----------



## Tailsy

Oooh, cool. :o


----------



## Zoltea

My favorite feature of that is, after you open whoever you're gonna click in a new window, you use the thing which open all selections in tabs in that window after highlighting all of their pokemon and eggs. From there, just go tab to tab and click all of the appropriate things. Once done, close the window.


----------



## S. E.

Events seem to like you, Tailsy. THAT'S BECAUSE YOU GIVE OFF AWESOME VIBES

*ahem* My Eevee egg is going to hatch soon~


----------



## Tailsy

*oozes awesome*

Nah, I didn't get anything from the last event. :P I was kinda hoping for a Moltres, but whatever. Entei is cool~


----------



## Taliax

If you got an entei or moltres, can you still get a groudon today?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

You can only get one event egg per event.


----------



## Taliax

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Minkow

Let us all try.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Groudon? Eh, Groudon is okay :P I'd have sex with any event Pokemon now ;-;

Or a Luxray, even though it's not an event egg. Luxray, you sexy _bastard._


----------



## Zoltea

shadow_lugia said:


> Groudon? Eh, Groudon is okay :P I'd have sex with any event Pokemon now ;-;
> 
> Or a Luxray, even though it's not an event egg. Luxray, you sexy _bastard._


You are to me highly creepy now. o_o
POKEMON AND HUMANS ARE NOT COMPATIBLE (I don't care what legends the Canalave library has.). =.=


----------



## shadow_lugia

Hey, I'm just a member of the Pokephile club :(

Relating to that:



OMNOMNOMNOMNOM o3o


----------



## Not Meowth

shadow_lugia said:


> Hey, I'm just a member of the Pokephile club :(
> 
> Relating to that:
> 
> 
> 
> OMNOMNOMNOMNOM o3o


Have fun with it o.o
xD


----------



## Zoltea

3 in a row for nothing. :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Have fun with it o.o
> xD


Oh no you di'nt! XD

No Groudon egg for me. I just hope that I don't end up with a new Ho-oh egg, otherwise I'll to send it to the shelter.


----------



## Zoltea

Hmm, so it is Heatran next.


----------



## Not Meowth

Ustwolskaja evolved into Toxicroak =D
And I got another Riolu egg... FEMALE VIBES ON ONE OF THEM PLEASE PEOPLE D:


----------



## Taliax

*Sends vibes*  Congrats, Shadow Lugia. C: And what does OMN mean?


----------



## S. E.

Taliax said:


> *Sends vibes*  Congrats, Shadow Lugia. C: And what does OMN mean?


It's OMNOM, actually. Unless you were being... I dunno... not serious?

No Groudon egg for me.


----------



## Not Meowth

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Ustwolskaja evolved into Toxicroak =D
> And I got another Riolu egg... FEMALE VIBES ON ONE OF THEM PLEASE PEOPLE D:


Oh, and KEEP THEM VIBES_ AWAY_ FROM MY MEOWTH EGG ><


----------



## Minkow

Does that mean send the vibes? :D

No Groudon for me. And if I get a Ho=oh egg, shelter to it.


----------



## Taliax

Don't you already have a ho-oh egg? Or was that from the last event or the lab?


----------



## Not Meowth

Minkow said:


> Does that mean send the vibes? :D


Yes, but NOT to Meowth. Getting another female one would make me a sad panda D:


----------



## Zoltea

*sends male vibes at the meowth and sends the female vibes from mike's meowths to my Eevee egg*
8D


----------



## Not Meowth

Zoltea said:


> *sends male vibes at the meowth and sends the female vibes from mike's meowths to my Eevee egg*
> 8D


HAY, THEM'S MY RIOLU'S VIBES.
Someone get my gun >:(


----------



## jibaku

Send some of those fem vibes to my Riolu egg too plox XD
Suicune is stupidly close to hatching ;o;


----------



## shadow_lugia

*hands Mike a Squirtle* Here ya go :3

An instruction manual:

1. Get a firm hold on Squirtle. Make sure the head is pointed away from your body and towards the target's.
2. Stroke Squirtle's head and tell it not to get mad at you, and to get mad at the other person.
3. Pull Squirtle's tail. Hard.
4. Hope to dear God it listened before and doesn't turn around to squirt you. Or worse, not turn around and _still_ squirt you.

Have fun like I will with Groudon :D

Luxray is still more of a turn-on


----------



## JolteonShock

Missigno egg hatched!
How do you get it to change forms?


----------



## jibaku

So cloooose~  Only two more ;o;


----------



## Kai Lucifer

JolteonShock said:


> Missigno egg hatched!
> How do you get it to change forms?


Wait for five days. :D


----------



## Peegeray

*late* i got a groudon the other day


----------



## Invader Palkia

Made a space. 100% confidant that next eggs a Heatran, but whats the last one o.o
If I get a Heatran tomorrow... aRGh
I don't know if I should wait or leave a spot x.X
I think I'll wait..


----------



## Zoltea

The 1-clickers always manage to fail my quiz.
Q:Which 1 pokemon should I click?
I put the answer. A:Jolteon.
They say A: anything else BESIDES Jolteon.
GUESS WHO DOESN'T GET CLICKED?
That's right, people who fail that simple quiz. X3

Another rant, how do I get 10 people wanting me to click back in a mere 1 hour?


----------



## Dragon

~

Yeaaaah~


----------



## Rai-CH

Ana the Raichu is at level 99~

As usual, I'm too lazy to try and get an event Pokemon. Most legendaries are ugly anyway >:


----------



## Minkow

I evolved both my Surskit, and they're in the Daycare, but the sprite is still Surskit. They're Maaasqurain ;^;


----------



## Taliax

Entei egg has a tiny crack~


----------



## Not Meowth

FINALLY! I HATCHED A MALE MEOWTH
THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE. THEY CALLED ME CRAZY
BUT I _KNEW_ :DDDDDDDDDDDD

...uhm, so yes, Meowth 8 of 8 is _finally_ a boy. Fwee.


----------



## Minkow

CONGRATS MIKE!!!

and it only took eight eggs.


----------



## Flora

Told ya so.

shinx hatched :D


----------



## Zoltea

Heatran eggs released, I'm fortunate enough to still not have an event egg. After buying an Amulet Coin, I already have 33,000 points. O.o


----------



## Flora

Okay Meowth evolved and I got a new egg; can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## Zoltea

Hoothoot.


----------



## Flora

Oh, thanks!  That makes sense, since it does say "its presence is a little hypnotic."


----------



## shadow_lugia

My Houndour egg hatched. Success, it's a boy :D

And yet my Ralts egg is ANOTHER boy. I hope I don't have a Mike going on here.

So I picked up yet another


----------



## Not Meowth

shadow_lugia said:


> And yet my Ralts egg is ANOTHER boy. I hope I don't have a Mike going on here.


=D
I've had the phenomenon of getting ridiculous numbers of consecutive Pokémon the wrong gender named after me~
TuT


----------



## Minkow




----------



## S. E.

Minkow said:


>


THAT
IS THE CREEPIEST
EGG
I HAVE EVER SEEN

and i didn't get one :<


----------



## Minkow

thanks for making it feel good.

i told it that i would have nightmares after looking at it. i think it likes me.

EDIT: WAT THE HELL IT ONLY NEEDS 2,560 MATURITY


----------



## S. E.

Minkow said:


> thanks for making it feel good.


No problem. :3

HOLY HELL YOU'RE RIGHT WHAT HAS WYMSY BEEN SMOKING


----------



## Minkow

Weed?


----------



## S. E.

Minkow said:


> Weed?


Quite possibly.


----------



## Minkow

Did anyone else get one? I feel lonely.


----------



## Dragon

Some of the descriptions are stooopid.

For Heatran- It's often hard to approach due to radiating an incredible amount of heat. This egg looks rather cold.. it cannot grow as fast unless it is kept warm.

Most Fire types are like that >_>


----------



## S. E.

Or like with Raikou's egg where it says touching it is dangerous because it may give you a powerful shock.

Then it asks you to hold it.

Minkow's right - Wymsy has been smoking weed. XD


----------



## Minkow

These people need incubators.


----------



## S. E.

Minkow said:


> These people need incubators.


qft


----------



## Minkow

And what does that stand for? Quoted for truth?


----------



## Tailsy

Precisely!
(but please don't just quote things and go 'qft' without adding anything else. It's borderline spam.)

My Entei already has a crack in it. :3 He's a lot easier to hatch than Hong Kong (Giratina) was.


----------



## S. E.

Oh. Sorry.

In other news, I had been thinking (wow), since the first four eggs seem to go in order by generation (1st/Moltres>2nd/Entei>3rd/Groudon>4th/Heatran), and there isn't a 5th gen yet, perhaps the fifth is a novelty egg?


----------



## Tailsy

...

A BUNEARY THAT'S ON FIRE


----------



## S. E.

Tailsy said:


> A BUNEARY THAT'S ON FIRE


*has kawaii moment* Awesome. :D
...
Yeah, I can't think of anything better myself.


----------



## Peegeray

just a head's up
there are some new items in the game that can summon legendaries like latios and groudon in the lab, but the catch is anybody can get the legendary. you get the items like the missingno man.


----------



## S. E.

Peegeray said:


> just a head's up
> there are some new items in the game that can summon legendaries like latios and groudon in the lab, but the catch is anybody can get the legendary. you get the items like the missingno man.


Wow, I didn't know that. I wonder how rare they are, or if they ever appear in the Shop.

...Um, I didn't realize how much I've been posting here. I'm thinking maybe I should take a break now before this becomes spam. Sorry.


----------



## MidnightAgony

Join. I never knew there was a GPXPlus club.

Party for anyone who has signatures turned off:


----------



## Taliax

I somehow managed to get a Metal Coat, though I'm not sure how. It just appeared in my inventory. O.o I wonder what the 5th egg will be, too.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Fifth egg in your party is Entei, Taliax :3

If you didn't mean that, then I have no idea what the hell you _did_ mean.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

eee fear the gligar, tricky the porygon and strings the metapod just evolved eee~


----------



## S. E.

@shadow_lugia: She means the egg of the 5th day, AKA today.


----------



## Taliax

^Yeah, that's what I meant. I probably should've made that clearer. :P And your're lucky, Kai. Lucky pants. :P


----------



## Invader Palkia

;O;
AND IT WAS REGICE TOO
WHY DIDN'T I GET ONE
Hey weird thing: Last night I had a dream I went on GPX and didn't get anything from the event. Well, I guess it was right T_T

Female Eevee! :D


----------



## S. E.

I didn't get anything either. >.> I've been trying to get an event since April. You'd think they'd cut me a break one of these days...! *puts up flameshield*


----------



## Sike Saner

I love what the fifth egg of the event turned out to be. X3 I imagine very few people were expecting it to be that, what with all the fire-and/or-earth-associated pokémon given out prior to it during the event. Awesome curveball there. ^^


----------



## Invader Palkia

I envy Zoltea ._.
I wants a Regice ;~;

And yes that was certainly unexpected, I mean I was expecting a Regi, but not that x3


----------



## shadow_lugia

What's this?

I WANT ONE >O


----------



## Taliax

I would want one, but the sprite looks somewhat misshapen and ugly. D:


----------



## Zoltea

WHAT THE HECK IT JUST APPEARED!!!! ;_;


----------



## shadow_lugia

Taliax said:


> I would want one, but the sprite looks somewhat misshapen and ugly. D:


Who gives a damn D:

It's still sweats and pees awesomesauce.


----------



## MidnightAgony

I'm so unlucky. I didn't get the event egg. Oh, well. Better luck next time.


----------



## Zoltea

So Wymsy read my mind that I didn't want a fire type from the event. =.=
But yayay, only 7,000 points from an Itemfinder. :P


----------



## MidnightAgony

No Eevee evolving items in the store.
Not like I have enough points anyways. >.>

Grats on the Regice, Zolty.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Congrats to Kai for getting Regice too :B

'Cause I have absolutely nothing better to do than go on GPX+ and click all of your Pokemon at 10:30 at night :P


----------



## Zoltea

Ummmm, Kai didn't get one. :/


----------



## MidnightAgony

I have nothing better to do than that either, shadow_lugia. I'm searching around for eggs to click


----------



## shadow_lugia

Hmm? Oh, I made a typo. I meant Kali :P

Well hey, they're almost identical. The only thing different is that Kali has a very thin l in it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

>:( DAMN YOU GUYS YOU MADE ME THINK I GOT AN EVENT EGG

Ah well, there'll be another one soon, so I don't really care. Besides, I've already got two event eggs before. Some people (Sorry, SE) Haven't got any at all.

I'm gonna put Ho-oh back into my party now. :D


----------



## Tailsy

*pets Entei egg*

I was wondering where all the Regice eggs were coming from...


----------



## Zulo

You shall all envy my egg!



=P


----------



## Peegeray

i got an easter buneary from the shelter~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

You lucky lucky person.

EDIT: Yet another June event. I'd be happy to get any one of these (excluding Darkrai, since I can't)


----------



## Minkow

Someone tell Taliax that I'll breed Cynquadil for her.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Ooh, another event! I'm hoping for Deoxys myself. Azelf is okay though, but I'd love Deoxys ^^


----------



## MidnightAgony

I need to hatch one of my eggs fast 'cause I can get Darkrai.


----------



## S. E.

> June 23rd: Darkrai (Only available to people without an event Pokémon)


I love you Wymsy.

I mean, yeah, it still isn't guaranteed, but much, much more likely. And I <3 Darkrai.


----------



## Zoltea

Mwahahaha. >:3






 Pal Pad: 1





 Journal: 1





 Itemfinder: 1





 Amulet Coin: 1
Total amount of points: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




131

I GOT AN ITEMFINDER NOW, FEAR IT! :3


----------



## MidnightAgony

That's what I'm saving for, Zoltea. Now I stalk you more.


----------



## Taliax

I WANTS THE CYNDAQUIL
But how do you trade? Random eggs appear in the shelter, so someone might've taken it by the time I see it. D: Oh, and I want an azelf from the event. <3 Articuno would be my second choice. Or maybe they're tied. @_@ Oh well, I want an event egg, basically.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Huh? Cyndaquil? I see them all the time o.O

I put a quote I made on the forums in my sig. I couldn't resist :P



			
				Shining Eevee said:
			
		

> June 23rd: Darkrai (Only available to people without an event Pokémon)
Click to expand...

KILLITKILLITKILLIT

Well I already have a Darkrai :<


----------



## Darksong

No Groudon, Entei _or_ Heatran for me? :<

Do I have to click others' eggs to get them?


----------



## Zoltea

Event passed, and if you didn't have a slot open in your party from June 1st to June 5th, you got nothing.

I'm on a clicking craze/spree right now. >.>

Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
Zoltea (6/6), Tsukkei (6/6), Cinnabar (6/6), captain07 (6/6), Galahawk (6/6), selahpaige (1/3), Kiara (6/6), Akuma (6/6), Sire (6/6), Dr Frank (5/5), wn12 (6/6), The Toon Tycoon (6/6), BabyBichu (6/4), nscm (6/6), Medic Droid (6/6), Zs99 (6/6), Zoezxxx (6/5), stan974 (6/5), maharang (6/5), sanji (6/6), Thornstar (6/6), Princess Nakira (6/6), nefuell (6/5), Galacta (6/5), racermjs003 (6/5), theultimatezoralink (6/6), CHB (5/4), Joy Grim (6/6), Zack the Wolf (6/6), Neriel Sama (1/0), darlimondoll (6/6), Therion (6/5), fritchie (6/5), Mystery913 (6/6), Dragon chan (1/5), Caterfree10 (6/5), Ashi (6/6), TigerZahn (6/6), natasha grac (6/5), Idun (6/6), nelo (6/6), OblivionJEN0VA (6/1), XXXchad (5/5), temple (6/6), Dragon Child (6/6), dyoxide (6/5), Bikky (6/6), gandolforf (6/6), Wolfer2 (6/5), senseless (6/5), Amica (6/6), Nickle4aPickle (6/5), Rina Okamitou (6/5), Znex (6/5), katsufan (6/6), lechimon (6/6), Hakuryu (6/6), demonblast (6/2), rayz321 (6/6), majestic fire (6/6), Sharks (6/5), Unowen (6/5), Lord P M (6/6), Mommymoose (6/5), willemjan (6/6), b r a n d o n (6/6), spooji (6/6), Tamakaro (6/5), rlqur0714 (6/6), Serebronaga (6/5), Contestshipping Pikachu (6/6) 


The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
Win (6), nammy (5), Azamii (5), huiro (4), Sarashi Chan (5), Lex (6), Noctus15 (2), Din (5), Pikachew (6), pkedpker (6), dotado (5), Gireplume (5), iLizzieBear (5), astra (6), Pinea (5), Turboo (5), Regard (6), spudman2 (2), Azure Seas (5), asfghn (4), Aubri (4), Biikachu (4), Kojiro (6), Cedric (6), Zyiah (5), Exo 90 (5), Tyndall (3), Kollin (5), SummerICE (5), Pixle (5), Anime (5), Miyuko (6), sirbartonslady (6), Jungwoo (4), Memeki (6), hi5frswf (1), kiba inuzuka (3), lovelylin (3), Primo (3), Wielder Of The Keyblade (6), koesoufle (5), ir e f r a i n (6), Indig0 (5), DeathRose (3), JadedPheonix (6), FFW (6), sander2000 (5), yahmin (6), Flygon fan (4), NinjaCrayon (6), mizumanta (5), zani (4), exdream (5), goatsarecute (6)

aaannnd,  30 miniutes later it looks like this:
Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
Zoltea (6/6), Tsukkei (6/6), Cinnabar (6/6), captain07 (6/6), Galahawk (6/6), selahpaige (1/3), Kiara (6/6), Akuma (6/6), Sire (6/6), Dr Frank (5/5), wn12 (6/6), The Toon Tycoon (6/6), BabyBichu (6/4), nscm (6/6), Medic Droid (6/6), Zs99 (6/6), Zoezxxx (6/5), stan974 (6/5), maharang (6/5), sanji (6/6), Thornstar (6/6), Princess Nakira (6/6), nefuell (6/5), Galacta (6/5), racermjs003 (6/5), theultimatezoralink (6/6), CHB (5/4), Joy Grim (6/6), Zack the Wolf (6/6), Neriel Sama (1/0), darlimondoll (6/6), Therion (6/5), fritchie (6/5), Mystery913 (6/6), Dragon chan (1/5), Caterfree10 (6/5), Ashi (6/6), TigerZahn (6/6), natasha grac (6/5), Idun (6/6), nelo (6/6), OblivionJEN0VA (6/1), XXXchad (5/5), temple (6/6), Dragon Child (6/6), dyoxide (6/5), Bikky (6/6), gandolforf (6/6), Wolfer2 (6/5), senseless (6/5), Amica (6/6), Nickle4aPickle (6/5), Rina Okamitou (6/5), Znex (6/5), katsufan (6/6), lechimon (6/6), Hakuryu (6/6), demonblast (6/2), rayz321 (6/6), majestic fire (6/6), Sharks (6/5), Unowen (6/5), Lord P M (6/6), Mommymoose (6/5), willemjan (6/6), b r a n d o n (6/6), spooji (6/6), Tamakaro (6/5), rlqur0714 (6/6), Serebronaga (6/5), Contestshipping Pikachu (6/6), Tyndall (6/3), YankeS (1/0), SummerICE (6/5), Aubri (6/4), Kura (6/6), zani (6/4), Sarashi Chan (6/5), AlwaysDark (5/5), Ispin (6/6), miharu93 (1/5), kinesis (6/6), SaffronRose (6/6), rezz (6/6), ir e f r a i n (6/6), TypoDemon (6/5), Flygon fan (6/4), Jungwoo (6/4), huiro (6/4), heat fox (1/1), Kaiyomi (6/6), sijose (6/5), Dimirah (4/4), dangeroboy (6/6), Sakki (6/6), Kojiro (6/6), Sere (6/5), jamics5147 (4/6), somnomania (6/6) 


The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
Win (6), nammy (5), Azamii (5), Lex (6), Noctus15 (2), Din (5), Pikachew (6), pkedpker (6), dotado (5), Gireplume (5), iLizzieBear (5), astra (6), Pinea (5), Turboo (5), Regard (6), spudman2 (2), Azure Seas (5), asfghn (4), Biikachu (4), Cedric (6), Zyiah (5), Exo 90 (5), Kollin (5), Pixle (5), Anime (5), Miyuko (6), sirbartonslady (6), Memeki (6), hi5frswf (1), kiba inuzuka (3), lovelylin (3), Primo (3), Wielder Of The Keyblade (6), koesoufle (5), Indig0 (5), DeathRose (3), JadedPheonix (6), FFW (6), sander2000 (5), yahmin (6), NinjaCrayon (6), mizumanta (5), exdream (5), goatsarecute (6), Kurai neko (6), Shuckle (6), SuperVillain (5), darkelementaldemon (5), Aether (3), Volcanflame (4), XOpheliaX (5), Feign (5), keyleaf (6), Rubinsong (5), goldriolu (6), cenzhihong1994 (5), Shockwave92 (6), RubberDuckyPinwheels (5), Yuni (6), Dispiacere (5), XD002 (6), Albino (4), RavenwindX (5), Jessu (6)


----------



## Minkow

*blink* Woah.
Check out my list:


			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
> Kai Lucifer (6/5)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Minkow said:


> *blink* Woah.
> Check out my list:


C:

I bred a shiny Swablu!


----------



## Zoltea

WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED OVER NIGHT?!

Zoltea (7/7), Tsukkei (6/6), Cinnabar (6/6), captain07 (6/6), Galahawk (6/6), selahpaige (1/3), Kiara (6/6), Akuma (6/6), Sire (6/6), Dr Frank (5/5), wn12 (6/6), The Toon Tycoon (6/6), BabyBichu (6/4), nscm (6/6), Medic Droid (6/6), Zs99 (6/6), Zoezxxx (6/5), stan974 (6/5), maharang (6/5), sanji (6/6), Thornstar (6/6), Princess Nakira (6/6), nefuell (6/5), Galacta (6/5), racermjs003 (6/5), theultimatezoralink (6/6), CHB (5/4), Joy Grim (6/6), Zack the Wolf (6/6), Neriel Sama (1/0), darlimondoll (6/6), Therion (6/5), fritchie (6/5), Mystery913 (6/6), Dragon chan (1/5), Caterfree10 (6/5), Ashi (6/6), TigerZahn (6/6), natasha grac (6/5), Idun (6/6), nelo (6/6), OblivionJEN0VA (6/1), XXXchad (5/5), temple (6/6), Dragon Child (6/6), dyoxide (6/5), Bikky (6/6), gandolforf (6/6), Wolfer2 (6/5), senseless (6/5), Amica (6/6), Nickle4aPickle (6/5), Rina Okamitou (6/5), Znex (6/5), katsufan (6/6), lechimon (6/6), Hakuryu (6/6), demonblast (6/2), rayz321 (6/6), majestic fire (6/6), Sharks (6/5), Unowen (6/5), Lord P M (6/6), Mommymoose (6/5), willemjan (6/6), b r a n d o n (6/6), spooji (6/6), Tamakaro (6/5), rlqur0714 (6/6), Serebronaga (6/5), Contestshipping Pikachu (6/6), Tyndall (6/3), YankeS (1/0), SummerICE (6/5), Aubri (6/4), Kura (6/6), zani (6/4), Sarashi Chan (6/5), AlwaysDark (5/5), Ispin (6/6), miharu93 (1/5), kinesis (6/6), SaffronRose (6/6), rezz (6/6), ir e f r a i n (6/6), TypoDemon (6/5), Flygon fan (6/4), Jungwoo (6/4), huiro (6/4), heat fox (1/1), Kaiyomi (6/6), sijose (6/5), Dimirah (4/4), dangeroboy (6/6), Sakki (6/6), Kojiro (6/6), Sere (6/5), jamics5147 (6/6), somnomania (6/6), Shuckle (5/6), astra (6/6), XD002 (6/6), goldriolu (6/6), keyleaf (6/6), pkedpker (6/6), Rubinsong (6/5), EVAJ (6/0), Pixle (6/5), Jasmiin (6/0), Kandybar (6/0), turtle199 (6/0), Mikura (6/0), Shuranightmare (6/0), darkelementaldemon (6/5), Timpen (1/0), souljazz (6/0), Balu (6/0), dregon85 (6/0), Mira Silverpaw (6/0), Kollin (5/5), Crimson Tails (6/0), Werido (6/0), nammy (6/5), Jessu (1/6), Hotfyre (6/0), Salix (6/0), Kululu Xiao (6/0), Hendrix (6/0), FFW (6/6), Clouded Starlit Skies (6/0), Nanorat (6/0), cenzhihong1994 (6/5), whO (6/0), skyler (1/0), Justice (6/0), lenzxyz (1/0), Ray Howlet (5/0), Drifloon (6/0), Patapi (6/0), Oddora (6/0), AndreAtomic (6/0), Zyiah (6/5), murtagh12 (4/0), Nugget (6/0), Alm (6/0), Von Krieger (2/0), Indig0 (6/5), NinjaCrayon (6/6), Wolfshade (1/0), makcneo (1/0), Illia (6/0), Wakka (5/0), Kai Lucifer (6/0), Agnieszka (1/0), FollowBoy (5/0), Mephi (5/0), Falcona (5/0), turmarytmi (5/0), Kuro9TG (5/0), astral123 (5/0), Doctor Tess (5/0), CrasHorizon (5/0), blitzy (5/0), kelvy (5/0), Icon (5/0), xzhsr (1/0), Damiel Clayton (5/0), Ikesia (5/0), yard (2/0), Blue Destiny (5/0), ulgongie (5/0), loleggs (5/0), Ultimatelugia (5/0), PatiLee (5/0), nigel91 (5/0), DoubleSoul (5/0), Kin (5/0), Stanulia (5/0), devid7 (5/0), KatoMomoko (5/0), Silver Saoirse (5/0), Dannipet (5/0), Doodles (4/0), clevercate (5/0), Sayo (5/0), mul (5/0), Hurricarno (5/0), Lavrinenko Konstantin (1/0), DANCING PANDAS (5/0), Beth732 (5/0), Levy (5/0), emilyrb (1/0), Achi (5/0), Mizutsune (5/0), Kenji234 (5/0), Simple (5/0), Lemh (5/0), Squid (5/0), Trutty (5/0), tachnoske (5/0), YurikoKinai (5/0), Angotan (5/0), Esbreeon (5/0), Mohammed23 (5/0), Future08 (4/0), Shell (5/0), Max Ride (1/0), Zero K (5/0), Jonas (5/0), hychl1023 (1/0), Wixxi (5/0), Superman260994 (1/0), glacia16 (1/0), Itami (5/0), Sadixe (5/0), Treepandaone (5/0), Zanshi222 (5/0), AuraNerd (5/0), Grounder (1/0), Hella (5/0), Kao (1/0), chahron (5/0), Hyper Stan (5/0), kobwad (5/0), takeru (5/0), Olenka (5/0), phantom jesse (5/0), mabibba (5/0), dgk3593 (5/0), Kuroki (5/0), Aknara (5/0), Silverdrak (5/0), Micke123 (1/0), Ansku (5/0), youkie000 (1/0), Augustanna (5/0), VileSe (5/0)


----------



## Minkow

YEAH WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED???

Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
Kai Lucifer (6/5)

Oh yeah:
It'sa Surskit~
Guess who bred it? :D


----------



## Zoltea

So...people are picking on me, what do I have...at least 300 clickers or something?

Zoltea (7/7), Tsukkei (6/6), Cinnabar (6/6), captain07 (6/6), Galahawk (6/6), selahpaige (1/3), Kiara (6/6), Akuma (6/6), Sire (6/6), Dr Frank (5/5), wn12 (6/6), The Toon Tycoon (6/6), BabyBichu (6/4), nscm (6/6), Medic Droid (6/6), Zs99 (6/6), Zoezxxx (6/5), stan974 (6/5), maharang (6/5), sanji (6/6), Thornstar (6/6), Princess Nakira (6/6), nefuell (6/5), Galacta (6/5), racermjs003 (6/5), theultimatezoralink (6/6), CHB (5/4), Joy Grim (6/6), Zack the Wolf (6/6), Neriel Sama (1/0), darlimondoll (6/6), Therion (6/5), fritchie (6/5), Mystery913 (6/6), Dragon chan (1/5), Caterfree10 (6/5), Ashi (6/6), TigerZahn (6/6), natasha grac (6/5), Idun (6/6), nelo (6/6), OblivionJEN0VA (6/1), XXXchad (5/5), temple (6/6), Dragon Child (6/6), dyoxide (6/5), Bikky (6/6), gandolforf (6/6), Wolfer2 (6/5), senseless (6/5), Amica (6/6), Nickle4aPickle (6/5), Rina Okamitou (6/5), Znex (6/5), katsufan (6/6), lechimon (6/6), Hakuryu (6/6), demonblast (6/2), rayz321 (6/6), majestic fire (6/6), Sharks (6/5), Unowen (6/5), Lord P M (6/6), Mommymoose (6/5), willemjan (6/6), b r a n d o n (6/6), spooji (6/6), Tamakaro (6/5), rlqur0714 (6/6), Serebronaga (6/5), Contestshipping Pikachu (6/6), Tyndall (6/3), YankeS (1/0), SummerICE (6/5), Aubri (6/4), Kura (6/6), zani (6/4), Sarashi Chan (6/5), AlwaysDark (5/5), Ispin (6/6), miharu93 (1/5), kinesis (6/6), SaffronRose (6/6), rezz (6/6), ir e f r a i n (6/6), TypoDemon (6/5), Flygon fan (6/4), Jungwoo (6/4), huiro (6/4), heat fox (1/1), Kaiyomi (6/6), sijose (6/5), Dimirah (4/4), dangeroboy (6/6), Sakki (6/6), Kojiro (6/6), Sere (6/5), jamics5147 (6/6), somnomania (6/6), Shuckle (5/6), astra (6/6), XD002 (6/6), goldriolu (6/6), keyleaf (6/6), pkedpker (6/6), Rubinsong (6/5), EVAJ (6/6), Pixle (6/5), Jasmiin (6/6), Kandybar (6/6), turtle199 (6/6), Mikura (6/6), Shuranightmare (6/6), darkelementaldemon (6/5), Timpen (1/0), souljazz (6/6), Balu (6/4), dregon85 (6/6), Mira Silverpaw (6/5), Kollin (5/5), Crimson Tails (6/6), Werido (6/6), nammy (6/5), Jessu (7/6), Hotfyre (6/5), Salix (6/6), Kululu Xiao (6/6), Hendrix (6/0), FFW (6/6), Clouded Starlit Skies (6/0), Nanorat (6/0), cenzhihong1994 (6/5), whO (6/0), skyler (1/0), Justice (6/0), lenzxyz (1/0), Ray Howlet (5/0), Drifloon (6/0), Patapi (6/0), Oddora (6/0), AndreAtomic (6/0), Zyiah (6/5), murtagh12 (4/0), Nugget (6/0), Alm (6/0), Von Krieger (3/0), Indig0 (6/5), NinjaCrayon (6/6), Wolfshade (1/0), makcneo (1/0), Illia (6/0), Wakka (5/0), Kai Lucifer (6/5), Agnieszka (1/0), FollowBoy (5/0), Mephi (5/0), Falcona (5/0), turmarytmi (5/0), Kuro9TG (5/0), astral123 (5/0), Doctor Tess (5/0), CrasHorizon (5/0), blitzy (5/0), kelvy (5/0), Icon (5/0), xzhsr (1/0), Damiel Clayton (5/0), Ikesia (5/0), yard (2/0), Blue Destiny (5/0), ulgongie (5/0), loleggs (5/0), Ultimatelugia (5/0), PatiLee (5/0), nigel91 (5/0), DoubleSoul (5/0), Kin (5/0), Stanulia (5/0), devid7 (5/0), KatoMomoko (5/0), Silver Saoirse (5/0), Dannipet (5/0), Doodles (4/0), clevercate (5/0), Sayo (5/0), mul (5/0), Hurricarno (5/0), Lavrinenko Konstantin (1/0), DANCING PANDAS (5/0), Beth732 (5/0), Levy (5/0), emilyrb (1/0), Achi (5/0), Mizutsune (5/0), Kenji234 (5/0), Simple (5/0), Lemh (5/0), Squid (5/0), Trutty (5/0), tachnoske (5/0), YurikoKinai (5/0), Angotan (5/0), Esbreeon (5/0), Mohammed23 (5/0), Future08 (4/0), Shell (5/0), Max Ride (1/0), Zero K (5/0), Jonas (5/0), hychl1023 (1/0), Wixxi (5/0), Superman260994 (1/0), glacia16 (1/0), Itami (5/0), Sadixe (5/0), Treepandaone (5/0), Zanshi222 (5/0), AuraNerd (5/0), Grounder (1/0), Hella (5/0), Kao (1/0), chahron (5/0), Hyper Stan (5/0), kobwad (5/0), takeru (5/0), Olenka (5/0), phantom jesse (5/0), mabibba (5/0), dgk3593 (5/0), Kuroki (5/0), Aknara (5/0), Silverdrak (5/0), Micke123 (1/0), Ansku (5/0), youkie000 (1/0), Augustanna (5/0), VileSe (5/0), Shockwave92 (6/6), RWMVG1DC (1/0), Aayla (1/0), Soulless (6/0), Kiyaku (5/0), Myzou (1/0), lord arceus (1/0), Dragooon (6/0), Urufei (6/0), Elzu (6/0), Zippedidoodah (6/0), Jaxzilla (6/0), Darky (6/0), Arceus thrasher (6/0), Hamli (6/0), Xydrok (6/0), Hexe (6/0), SurLai (6/0), EmielX58 (6/0), HyperRoos (6/0), Pikachew (6/6), Azamii (6/5), Gireplume (6/5), koesoufle (6/5), lovelylin (3/3), exdream (6/5), Sparkie (6/0), Butterflii (6/0), caiilee (6/0), Cedric (6/6), Memeki (6/6), Qyuarkrien (6/0), Yumtastic Mint (6/0), XOpheliaX (6/5), Yuni (6/6), iLizzieBear (5/5)


----------



## Peegeray

anybody else finding these new summoning items unfair? i've seen people with full parties of legendaries, and i still haven't found a legendary
i got a griseous orb, but i don't know whether to use it or not.


----------



## Zoltea

I haven't even tried for the summoning items, I get too many clickers to do so. :/


----------



## shadow_lugia

Why do you get so many clickers, Zoltea D: Barely anyone clicks me (except the people on here)

Thornstar (6/6), Sike Saner (6/6), Feiminn (5/6), Zoltea (6/6), Marvealle (6/6), Windragon (5/5), Dr Frank (6/5), CyanideInk (6/6), Kai Lucifer (6/5), Astrail (2/2), Vanilla Villa (6/6), Taliax (6/5), pkedpker (6/6), Maciekx (6/5), Mike the Foxhog (6/6), Yuzora (6/5)

Oh, and by the way, who the hell is Vanilla Villa D: They seem to know me, and have added me to their Pal Pad, but I have no clue who the hell they are...


----------



## MidnightAgony

Zoltea said:


> Zoltea (7/7)


How is that possible?


----------



## JolteonShock

If they had 6 in thier party, then switched one out and took another one.
Like...they had six Pokemon, put one of them in the PC and got an egg from the shelter or something.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Or, like in my current case, you interacted with the egg in the morning, and later in the day it hatched and you interacted with it again.

Female Ralts. Yaaaaaay~


----------



## Zoltea

Ok, so the results of June 7, after i went on a clicking spree.
Interactions with me: 445
List:
Zoltea (10/10), Tsukkei (6/6), Cinnabar (6/6), captain07 (6/6), Galahawk (6/6), selahpaige (1/3), Kiara (6/6), Akuma (6/6), Sire (6/6), Dr Frank (5/5), wn12 (6/6), The Toon Tycoon (6/6), BabyBichu (6/4), nscm (6/6), Medic Droid (6/6), Zs99 (6/6), Zoezxxx (6/5), stan974 (6/5), maharang (6/5), sanji (6/6), Thornstar (6/6), Princess Nakira (6/6), nefuell (6/5), Galacta (6/5), racermjs003 (6/5), theultimatezoralink (6/6), CHB (5/4), Joy Grim (6/6), Zack the Wolf (6/6), Neriel Sama (1/0), darlimondoll (6/6), Therion (6/5), fritchie (6/5), Mystery913 (6/6), Dragon chan (1/5), Caterfree10 (6/5), Ashi (6/6), TigerZahn (6/6), natasha grac (6/5), Idun (6/6), nelo (6/6), OblivionJEN0VA (6/1), XXXchad (5/5), temple (6/6), Dragon Child (6/6), dyoxide (6/5), Bikky (6/6), gandolforf (6/6), Wolfer2 (6/5), senseless (6/5), Amica (6/6), Nickle4aPickle (6/5), Rina Okamitou (6/5), Znex (6/5), katsufan (6/6), lechimon (6/6), Hakuryu (6/6), demonblast (6/2), rayz321 (6/6), majestic fire (6/6), Sharks (6/5), Unowen (6/5), Lord P M (6/6), Mommymoose (6/5), willemjan (6/6), b r a n d o n (6/6), spooji (6/6), Tamakaro (6/5), rlqur0714 (6/6), Serebronaga (6/5), Contestshipping Pikachu (6/6), Tyndall (6/3), YankeS (1/0), SummerICE (6/5), Aubri (6/4), Kura (6/6), zani (6/4), Sarashi Chan (6/5), AlwaysDark (5/5), Ispin (6/6), miharu93 (1/5), kinesis (6/6), SaffronRose (6/6), rezz (6/6), ir e f r a i n (6/6), TypoDemon (6/5), Flygon fan (6/4), Jungwoo (6/4), huiro (6/4), heat fox (1/1), Kaiyomi (6/6), sijose (6/5), Dimirah (4/4), dangeroboy (6/6), Sakki (6/6), Kojiro (6/6), Sere (6/5), jamics5147 (6/6), somnomania (6/6), Shuckle (5/6), astra (6/6), XD002 (6/6), goldriolu (6/6), keyleaf (6/6), pkedpker (6/6), Rubinsong (6/5), EVAJ (6/6), Pixle (6/5), Jasmiin (6/6), Kandybar (6/6), turtle199 (6/6), Mikura (6/6), Shuranightmare (6/6), darkelementaldemon (6/5), Timpen (1/1), souljazz (6/6), Balu (6/4), dregon85 (6/6), Mira Silverpaw (6/5), Kollin (5/5), Crimson Tails (6/6), Werido (6/6), nammy (6/5), Jessu (7/6), Hotfyre (6/5), Salix (6/6), Kululu Xiao (6/6), Hendrix (6/5), FFW (6/6), Clouded Starlit Skies (6/4), Nanorat (6/5), cenzhihong1994 (6/5), whO (6/6), skyler (1/0), Justice (6/6), lenzxyz (1/1), Ray Howlet (5/3), Drifloon (6/5), Patapi (6/5), Oddora (6/5), AndreAtomic (6/6), Zyiah (6/5), murtagh12 (4/4), Nugget (6/2), Alm (6/5), Von Krieger (3/3), Indig0 (6/5), NinjaCrayon (6/6), Wolfshade (1/1), makcneo (1/0), Illia (6/6), Wakka (5/5), Kai Lucifer (6/5), Agnieszka (1/1), FollowBoy (5/5), Mephi (5/5), Falcona (5/6), turmarytmi (5/5), Kuro9TG (5/5), astral123 (5/6), Doctor Tess (5/6), CrasHorizon (5/5), blitzy (5/5), kelvy (5/5), Icon (5/6), xzhsr (1/0), Damiel Clayton (5/5), Ikesia (5/5), yard (2/2), Blue Destiny (5/5), ulgongie (5/6), loleggs (5/4), Ultimatelugia (5/6), PatiLee (5/6), nigel91 (5/6), DoubleSoul (5/6), Kin (5/6), Stanulia (5/6), devid7 (5/6), KatoMomoko (5/4), Silver Saoirse (5/4), Dannipet (5/4), Doodles (4/5), clevercate (5/5), Sayo (5/6), mul (5/6), Hurricarno (5/5), Lavrinenko Konstantin (1/0), DANCING PANDAS (5/5), Beth732 (5/5), Levy (5/5), emilyrb (1/0), Achi (5/4), Mizutsune (5/5), Kenji234 (5/6), Simple (5/5), Lemh (5/6), Squid (5/6), Trutty (5/5), tachnoske (5/6), YurikoKinai (5/6), Angotan (5/5), Esbreeon (5/6), Mohammed23 (5/6), Future08 (4/4), Shell (5/6), Max Ride (1/0), Zero K (5/3), Jonas (5/5), hychl1023 (1/0), Wixxi (5/6), Superman260994 (1/0), glacia16 (1/0), Itami (5/6), Sadixe (5/5), Treepandaone (5/6), Zanshi222 (5/5), AuraNerd (5/5), Grounder (1/1), Hella (5/6), Kao (1/0), chahron (5/5), Hyper Stan (5/6), kobwad (5/5), takeru (5/6), Olenka (5/5), phantom jesse (5/6), mabibba (5/5), dgk3593 (5/6), Kuroki (5/5), Aknara (5/6), Silverdrak (5/5), Micke123 (1/0), Ansku (5/3), youkie000 (1/0), Augustanna (5/6), VileSe (5/4), Shockwave92 (6/6), RWMVG1DC (1/1), Aayla (1/0), Soulless (6/5), Kiyaku (5/5), Myzou (1/0), lord arceus (1/0), Dragooon (6/6), Urufei (6/6), Elzu (6/6), Zippedidoodah (6/5), Jaxzilla (6/5), Darky (6/4), Arceus thrasher (6/5), Hamli (6/6), Xydrok (6/6), Hexe (6/5), SurLai (6/5), EmielX58 (6/6), HyperRoos (6/6), Pikachew (6/6), Azamii (6/5), Gireplume (6/5), koesoufle (6/5), lovelylin (6/3), exdream (6/5), Sparkie (6/6), Butterflii (6/6), caiilee (6/5), Cedric (6/6), Memeki (6/6), Qyuarkrien (6/6), Yumtastic Mint (6/5), XOpheliaX (6/5), Yuni (6/6), iLizzieBear (5/5), Azure Seas (6/5), SailorDust (6/6), raddar (2/2), Albino (6/4), ahlsi (6/6), Shalena (6/5), chibikai (6/6), magnamon (1/0), Thalles (6/6), Captain Hans Gunsche (5/6), yoyoyoyoshio (6/5), Astrail (1/0), Starla (6/5), mcruuz (6/5), Scandalous (6/6), ShadowRecursion (6/6), Terranariko (2/0), mikoofdoom (6/6), Harudo (6/6), Iron Thorn (6/4), Jys072595 (6/6), Samuel Craft (6/6), catiecat (6/6), HannahK (6/6), Spazztastic1 (6/6), melachan (6/6), dawsoc (6/5), Cyan Fae (6/5), Jereth Darkhaven (6/5), veronicaeeee (6/5), Rip van Winkle (6/6), Believer White (6/6), Sowa (6/6), Jester (6/5), Rhyu (6/5), brando99 (5/4), Castra (6/5), mawaru (6/5), darthgohan1 (6/6), aalikane (2/0), Carnation (6/6), DragonEmpressSeishin (6/6), sirbartonslady (6/6), Biikachu (4/4), Luxeraph (6/6), trixie08 (6/6), Turboo (6/5), X KeiKara X (6/5), Tuketi (4/5), Sild (6/5), dogzu (5/5), Lavenia (6/5), podgy (6/6), Kima Mitsura (5/5), Reika Ikorashi (6/6), SuperVillain (6/5), Melody Drake (6/6), Flarvinsnarvin (6/6), EmpoleonRules (6/5), Aran (6/5), Dante (6/5), Amane (6/4), Nine Flames (6/3), ThePaul (6/4), Fallingfeather (6/6), Petalfall (6/5), Tomeka04 (6/6), crazycatgirl86 (6/6), MintLeaf (6/5), Phoenix Ninetales (6/5), Dandelion (6/6), Strangiii (6/5), Spycrab (6/6), Volcanflame (6/4), starparty (1/6), Maximum Ride (6/6), Shuu (6/5), LadyAngelus (6/6), hiead0 (6/6), Fictional01 (6/6), Davyd (6/5), Kittyxthexkitsune (6/2), FalconWolf (6/3), Bastyx (6/6), RollZero (1/0), m9m (6/6), Aisha (6/6), surrealsubunit (6/4), Slashumz (6/6), WFireborn (6/6), lovelylime (6/6), celrstialrequiem (6/6), FluffyDanna (6/6), christie (6/4), Dante Decapitation (6/5), Musouka (6/6), shmoshrox (6/1), Lovethechocolate (6/6), Cinnri (6/5), Latias117 (5/6), Systematical (6/6), Chraelix (5/4), Shekru (5/6), Lake (5/5), Blackie (5/5), Nervenklinik (5/4), NeonMawile (3/6), Sike Saner (5/6), A V Rocket (5/5), arceus495 (5/5), dorkage (5/6), Stormy Raine (5/6), RubberDuckyPinwheels (5/5), youd (1/5), tinymon (4/6), Ayme (1/0), Aoi Mugen (5/6), Sapphire Phoenix (5/5), BladeKuroda (6/5), Archae (6/4), KaoruCRUNK (6/3), xXMidnightXx (6/5), Aquos (6/6), Firerubynat (6/6), ladymatch (6/6), roseredking (6/6), Kisshu (6/6), Din (6/5), mykeyb (6/6), TattooKiss (6/6), asterelle (6/5), Deanna Doom (6/6), mkhare (6/5), skyechan (6/6), Bees (6/5), Hiei999 (6/6), deltacows1 (1/0), RaiCH (3/6), Skeleman (6/6), Kamirose (6/5), Oxymoron (6/6), Deadbeat (6/5), Zeoia (6/6), Vault (6/4), Tanya (6/5), Kurama (6/6), tehcracker (6/6), uncanny valley (6/6), Suki San (6/4), i like to party (6/5), Tiger Master (6/6), Mivichi (6/6), Galaxia (6/6), Pinea (6/5), Lalaine (6/6), weston (1/0), Kitten137 (6/6), Rukaruka (6/5), Bakehebi (6/5), leenie (6/6), Kyokou (6/6), andyb4325 (6/5), sin (6/6), Regard (6/6), Tayra (6/6), Romi (6/6), Jennifer aka Fru (6/6), ElectricRat (6/5), Eltoshen (6/6), Earth (6/5), Elie Inverse (6/6), Fileg (6/6)


----------



## Rai-CH

Zoltea, you click too much XD

By the way, has anyone's Pokemon caught the Pokerus virus yet? Mine haven't so far D:


----------



## Minkow

GPX+ said:
			
		

> Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
> Kai Lucifer (5/5)


I feel lonely.


----------



## Peegeray

i sold my griseous orb (i've had it for a few days and haven't found a chance to use it), so i bought an amulet coin. so yeah, i'll be clicking more often to save up for some repels, it should make legendary hunting easier...


----------



## Minkow

HEY EVERYONE COME HERE AND CLICK MY HEATRAN UNTIL IT HATCHES!

i nearly forgot about this.


----------



## Zoltea

Raichao said:


> Zoltea, you click too much XD


FireGestures+fast internet speed=deadly. :3


----------



## MidnightAgony

> Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!SkyDragon (6/6), Aayla (1/2), Ravelle (1/1), Saibre (6/4), ChaosTres (6/6), jazzgirlraven (6/6), Bluity (6/5), Thornstar (6/6), Callisto (6/6)
> 
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> Zoltea (6), Mike the Foxhog (6), Shining Eeveee (3), Flora (5), Kali the Flygon (4), Kura (6), Kai Lucifer (5), Nessarose Lucifero (5)


I feel kinda lonely.


----------



## Minkow

GPX+ said:
			
		

> Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
> Kai Lucifer (5/5), ChaosTres (6/6)


I feel even lonlier.


----------



## Tailsy

> Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour! Dr Frank (6/4), Inika (6/5), Wind Scene (6/6), Lina (6/4), Abufi (6/4), Pogey (6/5), Feiminn (9/9), Zarya (5/6), Kai Lucifer (6/5), pkedpker (6/5), peegeray (6/5), Thornstar (6/6)
> 
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> SpannerFrog (5), White (5), FullMetalCookies (4), Shining Eeveee (3), JolteonShock (6), Psymon (5), ChaosTres (5), RaiCH (4), Callisto (6)


*lazy*


----------



## Minkow

GPX+ said:
			
		

> Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
> Kai Lucifer (5/5), ChaosTres (6/6), Callisto (1/1), Thornstar (6/6), Feiminn (6/6)


COME ON EVERYONE! HEATRAN IS LIKE TWO CLICKS AWAY!
oh, it's there already.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

IT HATCHED

inb4minkow


----------



## Tailsy

Go Minkow! :o My Entei's still a while away from hatching. I should really click some more but it feels a bit like I'm molesting people's ovary-droppings.


----------



## Minkow

Yeah, Ho-oh's millions of thousands of points away.
by the way, Heatran's a girl.


----------



## Dragon

Gaaah I forgot too >_>

No one clicks my eggs anymore, since I forgot to click back a while ago.

So my eggs/Pokemon are growing _slooooowly._


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

HEY GUYS

 It needs like, 390 experience to hatch @.@


----------



## Kai Lucifer

eeeee just adopted from the shelter


----------



## Minkow

Missed a Zergoose from the Shelter.
Yes, a _Zergoose._


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Minkow said:


> Missed a Zergoose from the Shelter.
> Yes, a _Zergoose._


HEY LOOK AT ME I GOT A ZERGOOSE EGG HOW AWESOME AM I wait what's that murderous look in your eye Minkow?
I did miss a Rotom egg earlier, mind.


----------



## Minkow

It wasn't an egg.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Minkow said:


> It wasn't an egg.


...

.....

.........

whoa.

Also, look at an ordinary Igglybuff egg (Left) and my Igglybuff egg (Right).


eeeee


----------



## Rai-CH

Isn't one a Cleffa egg?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

yeah.

damn.


----------



## Tailsy

Yeah, shinies come up in normal eggs. *has a shiny Sunflora.*

My Entei's almost hatched. :3


----------



## Zoltea

Tailsy, go click crazy, I hatched my Regice egg in one day from 8,000 maturity as a result of doing that. :3


----------



## shadow_lugia

The bad news: This Groudon egg is growing extraordinarly slowly >.>

The good news: Lilith the Larvitar is two levels away from evolving :D

EDIT: shadow_lugia just saw a Wynaut egg. shadow_lugia is amused.


----------



## Tailsy

:3


----------



## Darksong

I just had an open slot in my party for every day of the event and didn't get anything D:

Anyway, I evolved my Dratini into Dragonite because I left it in the daycare for ages. Kind of like Arctiqueen.

And I got a Shinx egg:

http://gpxplus.net/info/AQDlAmV2


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Event egg doodles:


----------



## Minkow

I want the Azelf so badly.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I want Deoxys more.


----------



## Taliax

I want the articuno or azelf.I don't really like deoxys and I can't get darkrai.


----------



## Minkow

^ There we go. My exact reasons.


----------



## S. E.

I really, really want Darkrai badly. But, Articuno would make up for it.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I MUST HAVE THEM ALL



:D


----------



## Taliax

^It still shows the picture of larvitar, but the info thing says it's a pupitar, so I guess it must have evolved! :D


----------



## Invader Palkia

I want Deoxys myself.

Gible was a female. I don't think I've ever had a male of the Gible family yet, on here or in the games ._."

Got (what seems to be) a Cacnea :D
A Spinerak and a Snover too, but yay Cacnea :3
(Yah I know they're common, but I never grabbed one until now)


----------



## shadow_lugia

That is indeed a Cacnea~

And yeah, Lilith evolved. Now we'll have to catch up Set, Lucifer, Grace, and Asnan, and hatch this dang Groudon...

If When that thing hatches, I shall assume it is male and call it Gaear :3


----------



## Sike Saner

Atocoron evolved, and the tropius egg hatched. I picked up a couple more eggs tonight and am happy about the fact that I have a fire stone ready for that vulpix egg there as soon as it hatches that I didn't have to pay for. I like it when I find an item. X3


----------



## Rai-CH

Gave up on my 'raise all my favourites to level 100' goal.
Picked up some new eggs. Two are for my favourites project, and three for Pokemon251 (another goal)


----------



## Dragon

I GOT A BAGON EGG YAAAAAAH~

Dragon is very happy. If it is male, Dragon will RAAAAGE DDDDDD:<


----------



## Taliax

Does anyone know what this egg is?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

That be a Beldum egg.


----------



## Taliax

Oh. That kind of stinks, I don't like beldum. Metagross is cool, though.


----------



## Darksong

When is the event? :D


----------



## Flora

June 23rd.


----------



## Darksong

All of a sudden, I really want a Kabuto... does anyone here know what a Kabuto egg looks like? The description as well would help...


----------



## Zoltea

I'm building an Eevee army looking for a female Eevee. X3
I'm also dumping Eevee eggs from the daycare into the shelter.
Oh, and note for RaiCH, stop only doing 3 clicks, it's rather annoying. -w-


----------



## Zulo

What is this?  A zergoose or whatever it is?

This guy still needs clicks!



I wonder if I will get extra views by posting it a lot =P


----------



## Rai-CH

Zoltea said:


> I'm building an Eevee army looking for a female Eevee. X3
> I'm also dumping Eevee eggs from the daycare into the shelter.
> Oh, and note for RaiCH, stop only doing 3 clicks, it's rather annoying. -w-


But at least I'm not one-clicking XD
It's easier for me to click only half a team, because GPX+ is really slow on my computer.


----------



## S. E.

I can see how that would be annoying, though. I was glad when Kai stopped doing it.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Zulo said:


> What is this?  A zergoose or whatever it is?


I don't think thats Zergoose, Zergoose probably looks like the Zangoose eggs but with different colors (Like the Easter Buneary and the Crystal onix).

Might be another Dracowymsy or something..


----------



## Zoltea

RaiCH said:


> But at least I'm not one-clicking XD
> It's easier for me to click only half a team, because GPX+ is really slow on my computer.



Still annoying. -w-
Sometimes goes slow for me too. I ALWAYS DO FULL PARTIES! 8D


----------



## Darksong

That egg is a Cloned Bulbasaur! Cool!

I also got a Glameow and Absol because of the Rack Shackle Pack. It's probably useless and very unlikely but I'm hoping the Glameow is shiny, or at least female.


----------



## Taliax

I hatched my chimchar~ Yeah, not much to say.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Darksong said:


> All of a sudden, I really want a Kabuto... does anyone here know what a Kabuto egg looks like? The description as well would help...


It's a brown egg with two dark spots on the top, similar to a doduo, but the spots aren't ovals, they're circles. Thery're actually pretty common around the shelter.


----------



## Darksong

Okay, just making sure, is this a Kabuto?







Please ignore the Seedot egg below it.


----------



## Zoltea

YAAAAY. :3
*
My Inventory*
Account Upgrades





 Pal Pad: 1





 Journal: 1





 Silph Scope: 1





 Itemfinder: 1





 Amulet Coin: 1







I got them all. :3


----------



## Minkow

Did anyone get a Summoning Chest?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

No D:

So....this is a Girafarig..right? o.o

"It's a bit on the heavy side."
???


----------



## Not Meowth

RandomTyphoon said:


> No D:
> 
> So....this is a Girafarig..right? o.o
> 
> "It's a bit on the heavy side."
> ???


Yup, that be Girafarig.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Lab Torchiiiiiic

:D
Lab Croagunk too (Why another Croagunk...)

Think I'll put it in the Daycare later. (The Croagunk)


----------



## Dragon

Minkow said:


> Did anyone get a Summoning Chest?


Summoning chest whaaaaa?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Darksong said:


> Okay, just making sure, is this a Kabuto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the Seedot egg below it.


Nope, that's Doduo.

Set is so clooooooooose D: Level 'im up please


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Yup, that be Girafarig.


I don't really get the heavy side too much, but um.


----------



## Taliax

I GOT A SUMMONING CHEST~ :DDD It had a soul dew in it. How do you use it, though? :/


----------



## Minkow

SELL IT AND GET AN ITEMFINDER TO GET MORE :D
and anyways, someone can steal your summon
A Summoning Chest has some item, and when you use it, you can summon a Lab Legendary.


----------



## Taliax

Yeah, I tried... ;_; Next time I find one I probably will sell it.


----------



## Minkow

WAIT IT TAKES A WHILE TO APPEAR


----------



## Peegeray

i'm pretty sure she already missed the legendary...
and iirc the itemfinder doesn't helm you find summoning items
i sold the only summoning item i've found, it was worth it because the amulet coin is awesome
i also bought the silph scope just to have all of the account upgrades, but now i wish i spent my money on repels..


----------



## Minkow

No it takes like ten or fifteen minutes, but sorry Taliax.


----------



## Taliax

What do repels do? And yeah, I had waited a while before I gave up searching.
EDIT: 10-15 MINUTES? I could've still gotten it probably... ;_;


----------



## Minkow

WHAT HAPPENED WHILE I WAS CHECKING THE LAB!?


			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
> otterbeans (6/0), Taliax (6/0), Kai Lucifer (5/5), Jenis90 (2/0), XXXchad (3/0), Rowling (3/0), EVAJ (5/0), silverferret0201 (5/0), Spinoz (5/0), Wulphy (5/0), Silverdrak (5/0), Isilme (5/0), Jay Mase (5/0), gakbert (5/0), Len Kagamine (5/0), Anora (4/0), Kagome (5/0), Chewyurfood (4/0), Kiki Yushima (4/0), indyracer500 (4/0), rabidwolf9 (4/0), feniks (3/0)


that's the most I've gotten in weeks.


----------



## Peegeray

actually it takes exactly 5 minutes


----------



## Taliax

Oh. I'm not exactly sure how long I checked, but I'm impatient so it was still probably less than that. D:


----------



## Minkow

Turtwig's almost there.


----------



## Taliax

I still need clicks for cyndaquil, but none of my others are very close yet. I'm waiting until meowth is lv. 28 to evolve it.


----------



## shadow_lugia

GUYS GUYS GUYS

I've suddenly decided to catalogue every egg and its description. I don't know what the fuck is going on with my head, but I really want to do this.

Yeah, I mostly just wanted to tell you that, but there's something else:

I probably can't do this all by myself. So if you, like, see any rare eggs... I would appreciate the descriptions. Preferably copypasted, so I know they're exact :P Legendaries are especially appreciated.

No, you don't really need to. Actually, I think I'd be pretty embarrassed if someone didn't totally ignore this completely pointless post.

Just so that we don't get any doubles if someone _does_ get bored enough to help in something this pointless and impossible, here's a list of all the eggs I've got so far:

Squirtle, Weedle, Vulpix, Poliwag, Ponyta, Doduo, Lapras, Eevee, Dratini, Cyndaquil, Igglybuff, Togepi, Sneasel, Houndour, Tyrogue, Miltank, Entei, Larvitar, Poochyena, Zigzagoon, Ralts, Meditite, Plusle, Minun, Illumise, Carvanha, Lunatone, Cacnea, Corphish, Duskull, Absol, Snorunt, Latios, Groudon, Starly, Cherubi, Gible, Riolu, Hippopotas, Carnivine, Palkia

I'll probably get the descriptions of all the eggs of all the people in this thread, too. It's two minutes to when the clicks reset, so, uh, I'll probably get all of them in two minutes.

Otherwise, Set is two levels from becoming DUSCLOPS 8D


----------



## Invader Palkia

> WindRaizou (6/0), Thornstar (6/0), InvaderPalkia (2/2), Amal (6/0), Kettshee (6/0), dgk3593 (6/0), riry (6/0), mehitsme (6/0), karloz (6/0), agjuh (6/0), Android3q (6/0), GrooGruxKing (6/0), sakkarapurg (6/0), Paine (3/0), makcneo (1/0), april44 (6/0), Shuam (6/0), Zael (6/0), Tuketi (6/0), Sike Saner (5/0)


I usually don't even get this many in a whole day. wtf o.o
Hope I don't have too much work whenever I do my click-backs -.-

For Shadow_Lugia:
Grimer: This thing looks more like a hardened blob of disgusting sludge than an egg....
Rotom: A light blue egg with a big orange blotch on the front. Touching it may shock you.
Ho-oh: An orange egg with two bizarre grey patches and an odd yellow beak-like pattern on the front. It sometimes seems like its presence causes a rainbow to appear in the sky.
Happiny: A pink egg with two dark spots on it. It also has an odd marking near the top. It is oddly cute in a way.
Unown: A grey egg with a big white spot on the front. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch.
Croagunk: A grey egg with a big white spot on the front. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch.
Just a few for now ^^


----------



## MidnightAgony

I got a male Meowth on my first try. Beat _that,_ Mike.


----------



## Taliax

I got a scyther~ :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Thanks. I would put those down, but Microsoft Word is a fucking filthy bitch that won't fucking let me goddamn press anything. "The selection is locked," my ass, I'll lock _you,_ Microsoft Word D:<

Now that I have that out of my system, let's move on.

Set needs 699 more exp. to evolve. I really hope all those people who haven't clicked me back yet do so soon D:

And I now have (not counting IP's contributions):

Bulbasaur, Charmander, Squirtle, Caterpie, Weedle, Spearow, Vulpix, Oddish, Meowth, Psyduck, Poliwag, Ponyta, Doduo, Cubone, Scyther, Pinsir, Lapras, Eevee, Aerodactyl, Moltres, Dratini, Chikorita, Cyndaquil, Sentret, Hoothoot, Spinarak, Chinchou, Igglybuff, Togepi, Hoppip, Unown, Girafarig, Shuckle, Heracross, Sneasel, Swinub, Corsola, Skarmory, Houndour, Smeargle, Tyrogue, Magby, Miltank, Raikou, Entei, Larvitar, Lugia, Ho-oh, Torchic, Mudkip, Poochyena, Zigzagoon, Wingull, Ralts, Shroomish, Meditite, Plusle, Minun, Illumise, Gulpin, Carvanha, Trapinch, Cacnea, Zangoose, Seviper, Lunatone, Corphish, Lileep, Anorith, Duskull, Tropius, Absol, Snorunt, Bagon, Beldum, Regice, Latios, Kyogre, Groudon, Chimchar, Piplup, Starly, Shinx, Budew, Cranidos, Combee, Cherubi, Glameow, Gible, Spiritomb, Riolu, Hippopotas, Skorupi, Croagunk, Carnivine, Snover, Palkia, Cresselia, Darkrai

Holy hot damn, this isn't as hard as I thought :P And I also have pictures of the uncracked eggs to go with most of 'em.

EDIT: SET HAS EVOOOOOOOLVED

Now all I can do is wait for five days with this Raper, I mean, um, Reaper Cloth ^^ In the meanwhile, I guess I'll just rape reap people with it.

*waves cloth around in people's faces*


----------



## JolteonShock

Meowth hatched male.
And I changed my Missinno's forme to the Kabutops fossil one.


----------



## Flora

Spiritomb egg~


----------



## Espeonrules

Haven't posted here in ages~

Well, I recently hatched Vulpix, so all I have to do now is wait for a Fire Stone to evolve it. I've also evolved Ki the Riolu into a Lucario. 

I'm looking forward to the event next week. Maybe I'll get my very first Legendary :)


----------



## Minkow

..

Clicks please?

Oh, and I'm going to breed Turtwig or Castform next.


----------



## Sike Saner

Fwee, oh fwee... ^^

EDIT: 

*HELL YES.* ^^ I had been after one of those for a _while_...


----------



## Invader Palkia

Grats on the Wynaut ^.^


----------



## Dr Frank

After a very, very, very, very, very (very) long time of searching (and failing) I got: 
:)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Dr Frank, m'maan.
Luckeh >:

Sooo, Notory the Smeargle hatched, Blackadder's doing well, aannd i only assume this is an Aipom egg:


:D?


----------



## JolteonShock

Got a Vulpix egg with 4000 maturity already on it from the Shelter.


----------



## Taliax

Cyndaquil hatched!~ Also, I got a sneasel egg. :D


----------



## Minkow

CLICK MY STARLY UNTIL IT HATCHES EVERYONE~


----------



## shadow_lugia

Well hey, Groudon is only, like, 10,000 away from hatching. What the hell.

Atleast Lucifer is 2 levels away from becoming a Houndoom. And then I can write his description (if I bother myself) and get another egg for my wishlist.

COUNTDOWN FOR DUSKNOIR: 3 DAYS


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!Mike the Foxhog (5/0), Sike Saner (5/0), Motokino (4/0), Icicle (4/0), Shir (4/0), tlc4mi (3/0), ShakaBra (4/0), lorial (4/0), Bluey (4/0), Midnight Shadows (4/0), AZ2612 (4/0), Jamaika (4/0), Linebeck (4/0), Xroalia (4/0), tereghan (4/0), Elemental Draconis (4/0), Wildgeese (4/0), Miakis Ookami (4/0), Phenri (4/0), XxXEternalSilenceXxX (4/0), Rinjii Applesauce (4/0), Natysora (3/0), Kandybar (4/0), Suathiel (4/0), Yoite (4/0), Robert Conley (4/0), Varnani (4/0), Tahget (4/0), Ray Howlet (4/0), Palm Island (4/0), Shiby (3/0), LordPocky (4/0), Ashi (4/0) 

HOLY CRAP I TURN AWAY FOR ONE SECOND ANDANDAND D8


----------



## Taliax

That happened to me yesterday, but then I couldn't click back because the site kept messing up. Oh yeah, CLICK ENTEI IT ONLY NEEDS ABOUT 1,000 MORE MATURITY POINTS. 

EDIT: Also, I evolved meowth. :3


----------



## Flora

OH YEAH


----------



## Taliax

What is it? Wait, never mind.


----------



## Not Meowth

Put Mike the Meowth in Daycare with my Glameow. Slightly creepy Oddity reference anyone? =)


----------



## Flora

@Taliax: My eggie's a Shieldon.

@Mike: Oh Lord.


----------



## Not Meowth

Flora and Ashes said:


> @Mike: Oh Lord.


Yeah, just don't think that hard about it xD
THE EGGS ARE BROUGHT BY PELIPPERS DUH


----------



## Taliax

O.o GET THEM OUT OF THERE o.O :P

EDIT: Ninja'd by 2 posts.


----------



## Minkow

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Rai-CH

All my eggs hatched, (except Magikarp)
Now I just gotta find a fire stone for my Growlithe...


----------



## Taliax

GAH ENTEI IS SO CLOSE
WHY WON'T PEOPLE CLICK IT ALREADY
^^'' Yeah. Just needed to get that out.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I put Set in the PC to wait for those 3 days and adopted a Starly, hoping to get a female and evolve it into Staraptor. For my wishlist, duh.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Halfway throught the swamping of clicks @w@

Also, I'm getting into the habit of putting that kind of story/bio in a few of my Pokemon's descriptions :3


----------



## Taliax

I haven't described any of my pokemon yet, but they all have nicknames.


----------



## Rai-CH

Magikarp hatched, and I picked up a random Azuril.
I deposited Magikarp in the daycare, since I'm too lazy to wait for clicks XD


----------



## Taliax

474 maturity points to hatched entei~


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

HEY GUYS
HEY
THAT RIOLU EGG I'VE BEEN TRYING TO HATCH
FOURPOINTSGOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Minkow

HEYHEYHEY CLICK THIS THING CALLED A HO-OH EGG

congrats taliax


----------



## Taliax

MY ENTEI HATCHED
FINALLY
:D


----------



## Coloursfall

Hurhur I just hatched my second female Riolu in a row.

That's three now. 

# Female Riolu: 3/8
# Female Eevee: 4/26


----------



## shadow_lugia

CLICK ON LUCIFER ALREADY DAMMIT D:<

One level. And people still won't click me back :<


----------



## Minkow

but but but where'd Lucifer go?

It'sa Ho=oh. CLICK IT


----------



## Sike Saner

I found a hatched aerodactyl in the shelter a little less than half an hour ago. Fwee. ^^


----------



## Minkow

GPX+ said:
			
		

> Children: yellowbug1's Surskit, IceSH's Masquerain, Zaza's Egg, bookist's Surskit, Carnation's Trickery, aalikane's Surskit, karlo's Surskit, buckwheat2003's Surskit, curly's Egg, Kotobuki's Egg, milkmanfromthesouth's Surskit, blazican's Egg, RWMVG1DC's Surskit, AllyPally's Egg, turtle199's Surskit, shmack's Surskit, Digital's Surskit, Kurai neko's Surskit, Akuma's Surskit, tehcracker's Surskit, Swifty's Egg, Caprice's Surskit, Thapahiska's Egg, sakuya45's Egg, Ayilli's Longlegs, The PokeMaster's Egg, yente's Surskit, killjoy's Masquerain, mangoz's Surskit, Nexus's Egg, ChickenOxo's Egg, Sidailer's Sawski, aiko95's Egg, EthJ's Egg, BlueVortex's Egg, EVAJ's Egg, bailee101's Sassy, Me0w's Egg, tenna's Egg, Lawliepop's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


:'D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Minkow said:


> but but but where'd Lucifer go?


He got clicked once and grew to level 24. Thanks Nessarofe Lucario :D

So I adopted a Dratini egg to get a Dragonair. Hey, I have one female and one male on my wishlist, so it doesn't matter what gender it is :P I'll get something out of it anyways.


----------



## Minkow

CLICK AND SEND MALE VIBES TO THAT ONE LITTLE CASTFORM EGG PLEASE~


----------



## shadow_lugia

Well hey, everyone decided to shower the love on me for no apparent reason :P So I evolved Asnan and Grace, deposited Asnan, and got a Skorupi egg. And this Starly is so close to hatching.

I also took Mita out of the Daycare and put Soraba in, 'cause I feel like breeding right now, and she's at a higher level.

EDIT: People went insane again so I hatched the Starly. Unfortunately, it was male, so I named him Kumu. I adopted a Shuppet in his place.

Oh, and I suddenly realized that I can evolve Set. So I did.

DuskNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIR

*weird Dusknoir noise*


----------



## JolteonShock

My Vulpix eggie needs clicks.
*hint, hint*


----------



## Rai-CH

I had a clicking tsunami before since I was second on the user's online list.
Took me an hour to click everyone back O__o


----------



## Invader Palkia

Wynaut and Lunatone GET! |D

I'd been wanting a Lunatone...
But I really want a Porygon right now -.-


----------



## shadow_lugia

Wait, Kai, have you checked my journal lately? I think you want to do that ;D

Otherwise, only a Skorupi egg.

*sits by Groudon egg and attempts to start a campfire* HATCH HATCH HATCH


----------



## S. E.

*sigh* I didn't get a Darkrai. The legends are the only reason I'm still on GPX+, because otherwise I've completely lost interest in the site.


----------



## shadow_lugia

:< It's okay Shining Eevee. We can both be low-maintenance Darkrai buddies.


My Darkrai


Your Darkrai

Oh, and I just checked the 'Most Children' stats.

Those two Mightyena are sex addicts o_O


----------



## Rai-CH

Yes! :D


----------



## Dragon

Heyheyhey anyone know what a Buizel egg looks like? I must have one nyaaaargh >_>


----------



## Kai Lucifer

It's orange with two tan spots on it. It's not that hard to find.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Dammit, I spoke too soon. Let me rephrase my last post for you, Shining Eevee:


My Darkrai


Your Darkrai

COME ON ARTICUNO


----------



## S. E.

What the--
...
*explosion of joy*

Better late than never. You know, if you didn't point that out I probably would have never noticed~ *prepares for clicking-spree*


----------



## Minkow

let's try this again shall we

EDIT:





			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Children: yellowbug1's Surskit, IceSH's Masquerain, Zaza's Egg, bookist's Masquerain, Carnation's Trickery, aalikane's Surskit, karlo's Surskit, buckwheat2003's Surskit, curly's Egg, Kotobuki's Egg, milkmanfromthesouth's Surskit, blazican's Egg, RWMVG1DC's Surskit, AllyPally's Egg, turtle199's Surskit, shmack's Surskit, Digital's Surskit, Kurai neko's Surskit, Akuma's Surskit, tehcracker's Surskit, Swifty's Egg, Caprice's Surskit, Thapahiska's Egg, sakuya45's Egg, Ayilli's Longlegs, The PokeMaster's Egg, yente's Surskit, killjoy's Masquerain, mangoz's Surskit, Nexus's Egg, ChickenOxo's Surskit, Sidailer's Sawski, aiko95's Egg, EthJ's Egg, BlueVortex's Surskit, EVAJ's Surskit, bailee101's Sassy, Me0w's Surskit, tenna's soiskit, Lawliepop's Surskit, Rhythme's Surskit, Lujuria's Egg, Lujuria's Egg, anela's Egg, 51224's Egg, johnrichard1991's Surskit, rubin's Egg, BlueBlue's Egg, Bikky's Surskit, phaned's Egg, kimpisces's Surskit, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


well finally.
And remember kids, CLICK HO-OH FOR YOUR DAILY VITAMINS!


----------



## Taliax

*Clicks ho-oh* Yay vitamins~ Riboflavin is the best!


----------



## shadow_lugia

Over the past, I dunno, day, I've been working on what I now like to call the Impossible Project, where I catalogue all the egg descriptions and pictures of their completely solid, uncracked form. I've gotten so damn far, I'm beginning to wonder if it's a misnomer. Except for those filthy legendary and novelty eggs :P

Here's the eggs whose descriptions I don't have, since it'd take forever to write down all the ones I _do_ have:

Ekans, Magnemite, Farfetch'd, Drowzee, Ditto, Omanyte, Zapdos, Mewtwo, Mew, Stantler, Treecko, Slakoth, Torkoal, Kecleon, Regirock, Registeel, Rayquaza, Jirachi, Deoxys, Bidoof, Burmy Sand, Uxie, Mesprit, Azelf, Regigigas, Giratina, Manaphy, Shaymin, Arceus, Bulbasaur Clone, Charmander Clone, Squirtle Clone, Dracowymsy, Zergoose, Shadow Lugia, Primal Dialga

And the ones I have no pictures of:

Magnemite, Voltorb, Exeggcute, Kangaskhan, Goldeen, Staryu, Tauros, Ditto, Porygon, Aerodactyl, Zapdos, Mewtwo, Mew, Chinchou, Sunkern, Unown, Shuckle, Heracross, Raikou, Entei, Lugia, Ho-oh, Treecko, Torkoal, Baltoy, Anorith, Kecleon, Beldum, Regirock, Registeel, Latias, Latios, Kyogre, Rayquaza, Jirachi, Deoxys, Turtwig, Shieldon, Burmy Sand, Combee, Munchlax, Finneon, Uxie, Mesprit, Azelf, Heatran, Regigigas, Giratina, Manaphy, Shaymin, Arceus, Easter Buneary, Bulbasaur Clone, Charmander Clone, Squirtle Clone, Dracowymsy, Zergoose, Shadow Lugia, Primal Dialga, Crystal Onix

This is pointless, but hey, my post count went up by 1 :P


----------



## JolteonShock

What is it?  I think it might an event one, but I don't know.


----------



## Taliax

Deoxys. Yes, it's an event. That's the only way it would randomly appear on your scroll.

EDIT:Now what do we have here?  No really, what the heck is it?! Contadicting myself here, but unless it's a different form of deoxys, I got a non-event egg appearing on my scroll.


----------



## shadow_lugia

That's an Attack Deoxys. JolteonShock's is a Normal Deoxys. Speed Deoxys has no orange, and is 'in a hurry to go somewhere.' Defense Deoxys has no black and is 'incredibly tough.'


----------



## Invader Palkia

And its the one I wanted. VICTORY YES
Okay, so I forgive the randomizer for not giving me a Regice last month. A Deoxys (and the right form too)... SWEET!


----------



## Taliax

I thought you would be able to change the forms, so I wasn't sure. I would've liked speed form, but I'm not complaining. Yay for another event!


----------



## Dragon

Kinda late, but I has Articuno~


----------



## Taliax

Lucky, I wanted anything but deoxys. Not that I'm complaining, I'm lucky to get anything at all, but still. Deoxys is pretty ugly to me.


----------



## Darksong

Absol hatched (RSP; Brambleshipping!)

*sigh*... still no Deoxys for me. There's always tomorrow :D

Is there a Water-type event Pokémon soon?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

HELL YEAH


----------



## Noctowl

Deoxys. =[ Ugh, I wanted articuno. Might abandon it later.


----------



## Peegeray

seems loads of people here got deoxys
i haven't got anything yet, hoping for azelf


----------



## Minkow

It was all glowy.

NOT ANYMORE


----------



## shadow_lugia

I'm mentioned in two journal entries.

;3; I feel so _loved._

In other news, Groudon hatched, obtained Azelf. And on the IP, I'm missing descriptions for Ditto, Zapdos, Mewtwo, Mew, Stantler, Regirock, Registeel, Rayquaza, Jirachi, Uxie, Mesprit, Regigigas, Giratina, Manaphy, Arceus, Bulbasaur Clone, Charmander Clone, Squirtle Clone, Dracowymsy, Zergoose, Shadow Lugia, and Primal Dialga. Major improvement.

Missing pictures for Voltorb, Zapdos, Mewtwo, Mew, Heracross, Lugia, Regirock, Regice, Registeel, Latias, Latios, Kyogre, Rayquaza, Jirachi, Uxie, Mesprit, Regigigas, Giratina, Manaphy, Shaymin, Arceus, Bulbasaur Clone, Charmander Clone, Squirtle Clone, Dracowymsy, Zergoose, Shadow Lugia, Primal Dialga, and Crystal Onix. Bigger improvement.

I've started on registering the Pokedex entries for every Pokemon now.

Why? Because I have nothing better to do >:P


----------



## Peegeray

azelf get!
it's an early birthday present for me P:


----------



## Minkow

No event egg ;^;
And Turtwig hatched male, can't breed.


----------



## Darksong

You can still breed him, since the egg can hatch into either species.
And no event for me, but I still got a Bagon!


----------



## Taliax

Recognized for recognizing Shadow Lugia in my journal~ :P


----------



## S. E.

Taliax said:


> Recognized for recognizing Shadow Lugia in my journal~ :P


Yay, so was I~

Darkrai egg is slowly gaining maturity.


----------



## Taliax

Yay, Riolu hatched~ I like tidles way too much~


----------



## Minkow

My Skorupi, I just realized, was Commander Wymsy's. O.O


----------



## Coloursfall

ohhay would you lookit that.


----------



## Minkow

Darksong said:


> You can still breed him, since the egg can hatch into either species.
> And no event for me, but I still got a Bagon!


Oh and everything that can breed with him is male.


so let's try this again.


----------



## S. E.

Minkow said:


> Oh and everything that can breed with him is male.
> 
> 
> so let's try this again.


Wouldn't it be easier to try getting a different species with a higher female rate in its Egg Group?


----------



## Minkow

Well, I consider it easier to get eggs when I breed two of the same species.


----------



## shadow_lugia

> InvaderPalkia (6/6), Thornstar (8/8), Riinku (6/6), AquaMizuko (2/5), Daner (6/4), Zero K (6/6), CZC (6/6), Sike Saner (6/5), Kai Lucifer (6/5), Aerin (6/5), pokemon4live (2/6), AntipathicZora (6/6), Tizuumu (7/6), Palkia62 (2/4), cocozelle (6/6), Shiny Butterfree (6/5), kaighn (6/6), gvtan (1/6), Slim Guldo (6/6), NyaoNeko (6/4), Silver 365 (6/6), Taliax (6/6), Team Legend (6/6), Mawile XD (5/6), Airenu (6/6), Arkinine (1/6), nacha (6/6), Elie Inverse (6/3), BlaineMuffin (6/6), helenaforme (6/6), Boxiii (6/6), Kenji234 (6/5), raintide (1/12), Dihric (6/6), Mike the Foxhog (6/6), Callisto (6/5), Jackyll (6/5), Fireshadow (6/6), Bidoofisabeaver (6/2), Leptailurus (3/6), Kirra (6/6), Jas0n (6/6), Nixxa (6/5), Caty (6/6), kab45 (6/5), RheaDark (6/6), Khalanza (5/6), Elysian Sable (6/6), Black Ice (6/5), WickedThespian (6/5), Tuketi (6/6), Flurried Rains (6/5), Hilary (6/6), Tokala Cmdr Char (6/5), atonal (6/6), Bureiru (6/5), KendoSword (6/6), FuzzieWuzzie (6/6), Miss Innocent (1/2), lpfan1212 (6/5), chahron (6/5), Azerune (6/5), Gaisuto (6/6), Chazzy (6/5), Orisyke (6/5), LadyAngelus (6/6), Nickle4aPickle (6/6), Team Blast (6/5), Kadoatie (3/6), Emma Uchiha (6/6), Hoppip (6/6), AJ De Lunas (6/6), Xazinay (5/6), DeSoto (5/6), Epros (6/6), Ambre (6/6), pokemon is awesome (6/6), Kaelos (6/6), Sowa (6/5), Nicky King (6/6), Terranariko (4/4), WakaWaka (6/5), Cachomon (1/6), TelophoneOfDoom (6/5), neeewbee (6/6), apples4pirates (6/6), drelyt (6/5), Mivichi (6/6), Valy (1/4), rosedragoon (6/5), Bees (6/5), DuelyDeciesive (6/6), Avalon (6/4), Soaringsomeone (6/5), Simple (6/6), Tsukiya (6/6), FandyPandy (6/6), Ozbourne (6/5), photoshopped (6/6), Chrystal Liena (6/6), Misari (6/5), elizaso (6/5), Moeheat (6/6), Teba (6/6), Halcyon87 (6/6), infiltrator (6/6), aquamouse (6/6), kendel (1/6), Elyse (6/5), Wark (6/6), Doctor Tess (6/6), Saturndjinni (6/6), kon10 (6/6), xSorax (6/5), gengareric (1/6), Lizzerd (6/6), The Zombie Bunny (6/5), Eltoshen (5/6), Darwin (6/6), Rudami (6/6), arlymaye (6/5), Sinarra (6/6), kron (6/5)


JESUS-

Just so that this post isn't completely spam, I, um, have hatched Groudon and the Absol. And I evolved Grace and got an Azelf egg. So yay.


----------



## Taliax

Um. I haz typhlosion? :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Found a treasure chest today. Sold it and got a Silph scope. I'm now only a few points away from an itemfinder.


----------



## Not Meowth

Guys Drifloon's like a few clicks from hatching please halp meh

EDIT: It hatched =D
Say hi to Wordsworth, the first of my poet-nicknamed Pokémon, everyone.

(yes i know it's a girl but i cannot be arsed with matching their nickname to their gender any more)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mike the Foxhog said:


> poet-nicknamed Pokémon,


Oh you have to name one after Spike Milligan.


----------



## Not Meowth

Kai said:


> Oh you have to name one after Spike Milligan.


Suggestion noted.

I'm sure I can fit it in among the Clamperl, Farfetch'd, NidoranF, Budew, Eevee, Slugma, Porygon, Carvanha, Glameow, Gastly, Aipom, Rattata, nd unhatched Stunky I have still to name :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

hmm... I think that Aipom would work. Spike Milligan was also a comedian, responsible for writing part of "The Phantom Raspberry Blower of Old London Town" alongside Ronnie Barker. He even has written on his gravestone, in irish "I told them I was ill".

On topic, I need only about another 5000 points to get an itemfinder.


----------



## Not Meowth

Kai said:


> hmm... I think that Aipom would work. Spike Milligan was also a comedian, responsible for writing part of "The Phantom Raspberry Blower of Old London Town" alongside Ronnie Barker. He even has written on his gravestone, in irish "I told them I was ill".


Hehe yeah, I thought when you mentioned him "wait, wasn't he a comedian?". OK, I'll do that then.

It's pretty damn easy to make puns with poet names... Burns the Charmeleon, Poe the Shuppet, Shelley the Clamperl...


----------



## Mad MOAI

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Guys Drifloon's like a few clicks from hatching please halp meh
> 
> EDIT: It hatched =D
> Say hi to Wordsworth, the first of my poet-nicknamed Pokémon, everyone.
> 
> (yes i know it's a girl but i cannot be arsed with matching their nickname to their gender any more)


Aww.... female Drifloon are so cute :3

I has given little Wordsworth clicks <3


----------



## shadow_lugia

Kai said:


> Oh you have to name one after Spike Milligan.


ROBERT FROST

No I don't know :P

Nothing new to report~


----------



## Rai-CH

Azuril finally evolved. Happiness evolutions take way too long, and I don't want to waste my money/points on Lemonades and stuff D:

EDIT: New event! 

July 15th: Bulbasaur Clone (These breed like a regular Novelty)
July 16th: Charmander Clone (These breed like a regular Novelty)
July 17th: Squirtle Clone (These breed like a regular Novelty)
July 18th: Mewtwo
July 19th: It is a mystery
July 20th: It is a mystery

I want a clone Pokemon! :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Wait, ANOTHER EVENT THIS MONTH? Wymsy must have gone insane by now.


----------



## Taliax

No, it says July. I want a clone, too. C: 
Oh yeah, and that egg I didn't know what it was hatched. It was a freaking _BARBOACH_. -_-;;


----------



## Minkow

Events are good, Kai. They don't bite.

On topic, nothing really, I was bothered to keep an Eevee until it hatches.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

You know how everybody is trying to create hot skitty on wailord action?
 
I BRING YOU HOT SLUDGE ON WASHING MACHINE ACTION!

And what do people think will be the mystery eggs? I reckon that they're a clone pichu (there was a clone pikachu in the first movie) and a mew. It makes sense.


----------



## Minkow

*searches frantically for wailmer*

EDIT: pfft this is my three hundreth post and Kai sigged it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Minkow said:


> *searches frantically for wailmer*


XD *siggifies*


----------



## Minkow

this'll do.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Kai said:


> I BRING YOU HOT SLUDGE ON WASHING MACHINE ACTION!


----------



## Dragon

*eyetwitch*

Yeeeees, a clone Pichu and Mew. Novelty Pogeymans are bettar.


----------



## shadow_lugia

July 19th=Shadow Lugia (for no apparent reason)

TALK ABOUT A BIRTHDAY GIFT~

(no that isn't official, it's just what I shall make it to be :<)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

> Kari ShadowWolf (5/6), Thornstar (5/5), tancoul (5/6), Moony (5/6), AuraNerd (5/6), mizumanta (4/6), RaiCH (4/5), Mateusz (4/6), exdream (5/6), sieni (4/3), Niaiki (4/4), Cachomon (2/0), Kai Lucifer (4/4), Tomako (4/5), Ramona (4/5), oscinis (4/6), Kirsten (4/6), Zyiah (4/6), Winoa (3/6), bluesmudge (4/5), Aesthetic (4/6), Godlytion (4/6), Ispin (4/5), Omleci1 (1/0), SEGAakaPyrowall (4/6), LeoInferno (2/6), Judy (4/5), Head Sadist (4/5), Frisky (4/6), Hoppip (4/6), Ak101 (4/6), Eppy (4/6), Videl (4/6), Brixx (4/5), AndreAtomic (4/6), Chole (4/6), tuanzi (4/6), Karn (4/6), Bad Bone (2/6), trixie (4/5), LightScaresMeh (4/6), russellhope (5/6), Nira (5/6), Astrail (1/0), kuroru (5/6), Suiseiki (5/5), pazpaz13 (5/5), ashlaern (5/4), Ishida Shinirami (5/5), Phillip (5/5), Sai (5/6), dialga1975 (5/6), barak (5/6), showboat (5/6), Flame Aurora (5/6), Millykins (5/6), tenna (5/6), Your Stalker (5/5), CosmoGirl (5/6), Nanashi (5/6), Callisto (5/6), Milo (5/5), Jireh (5/6), Glass (5/5)


and it's only midday.

JAISUS CHROIST OI 'AVE TO CLICK THIS AMOUNT O' PAEPLE DAILY GAAH!


----------



## Minkow

GPX+ said:
			
		

> Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
> Kai Lucifer (6/5)


Which is really why I recognized him in my Journal.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Hmm? What?

TYRANITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR >:D

I've decided to raise this Ralts up to a Gallade. Heh. Maybe I'll give the other to Male Gardevoir...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

oh wow, I just found my second treasure chest. Sold the Lustrous orb inside and got an amulet coin.


----------



## Minkow

WHY IS EVERYONE 'CEPT ME GETTING TREASURE CHESTS?


----------



## Munchkin

Well, I haven't been here in a long time.
Treasure chests? People with Azelf Eggs? Something that looks like a Primal Dialga Egg? Deoxys Eggs? Boy, I've missed a lot '-_-

So news, news!
I've PC'd most of my party, keeping only Reedwing the Trapinch with me. Bravewind the Empoleon is currently in the Daycare with Stormfrost the Spheal.

The five Eggs in my Party now (I've hatched a Cherubi, Gulpin, and...something else xD) are Eevee, Scyther, Horsea, Hoppip, and Bagon.
~
<3


----------



## shadow_lugia

o_o Primal Dialga egg? Where? I MUST CATALOGUE IT DANGIT >O

Oh, and in case you were talking about an egg for an alternate form of Deoxys, there are four different kinds of Deoxys eggs. Regular is mostly orange with a bit of black on bottom, and glowy color is red; Attack glows red, is mostly black with an orange band going through the middle, and radiates an incredible power; Defense is all orange with teal marks that I find barely visible, is incredibly tough, and glows turquoise-ish; Speed glows green (as in, like, emerald green), is all black, and is apparently in a hurry to go somewhere.

There are also people with Articuno eggs :3 And some Darkrai, like Shining Eevee's.


----------



## Minkow

so get back in the club. c'mon, hop over.
*welcoming gesture*
tl;dr:
-Treasure Chests hold an item inside, like an Orb or something, and you can summon a legendary to the Lab. The Chest is like the Little MAn, but the chances are higher and your egg can be stolen by anyone. Note that it takes five minutes for the egg to get to the Lab.
- Looks like someone missed the event consisting of Darkrai, Articuno, Deoxys, and Azelf.
- Primal Dialga?

Click Eevee for daily vitamins!

EDIT: She probably means Deoxys Speed, like Kai's. Primal DIalga is obtained through form change. At least I think, Ms. Post Ninja'er


----------



## Rai-CH

> Umbreon97 (5/4), RaiCH (9/9), EccentricBirdie (5/6), Chole (5/6), anyanka (5/6), Moonclarinet (5/4), L Judah (5/4), Yoogii (5/3), Kai Lucifer (5/4), GRAE (5/5), lover (5/5), namynooTyhT (5/6), Unowen (5/5), Harvey Whistle (5/3), gvtan (1/4), softguitar60 (5/6), chevelleROCKER (5/6), Shirogane (5/5), epiDemic (5/4), cascade88 (5/5), Ryota (1/5), Sike Saner (5/6), ShinyPidgeot (5/5), bulbasaur01 (6/5)
> 
> The first number in brackets is the number of times they have interacted with your Pokémon, and the second is the number of times you have interacted with theirs. Bolded names are users with whose Pokémon you have not interacted at all today, so be sure to repay the favour to them! Click here to toggle un-bolded names (currently visiblehidden).
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Shadowz (6), ante (3), Dark Koopa (3), spicecandy (6), Reita (6), KoroshiyaIchi (6), InvaderPalkia (6), LegoMyFoot (5), peegeray (4), Zelkova (6), Feiminn (4), Diddgery (6), luna637 (6), Pokemorph Eevee (5), Mikari (5), ben12419 (1), Zarya (6), eitanzon (4), BlueGirl17 (4), trixie08 (6)


219 Interactions...That's the most I've ever clicked O___O

I picked up a random egg and a Dratini one that had 1,000 maturity. My Marill and Charmeleon (which is in the Daycare) are both 1 level away from evolving


----------



## Munchkin

Oh, Speed Deoxys. I don't know, I thought it looked like Primal Dialga xD
So yeah, Minkow, you're right =P

It's not a big deal, though, since I've missed every other event that ever came out. I still haven't even caught a glimpse of this fabled Little Man.
The whole treasure chest thing seems pointless if anyone can steal it '-_-


----------



## Minkow

You can sell it for 50,000 points~


----------



## shadow_lugia

RaiCH said:


> 219 Interactions...That's the most I've ever clicked O___O





> Wark (6/6), Thornstar (7/7), Novies (5/5), Anissalovesyou (5/6), Hades Ra (2/6), LanceGmen (5/6), AntipathicZora (5/6), Moony (5/6), AuraNerd (5/5), Sylwia (2/5), Kai Lucifer (5/5), NyaoNeko (5/4), kosaku (5/6), runn1234 (5/6), supervulpix (5/5), because I said so (5/5), Remy (5/6), Systematical (6/6), Sapphire Flame (5/5), Death the Kid (5/5), Kirsten (5/6), DerangedBlackKitten (5/6), Michos (5/6), Azerune (5/6), Pandy (5/6), psns (5/5), ola (1/5), yard (1/6), taroschain (5/5), Alchemia (5/6), Astro Zombies (5/6), Safaia (5/6), yekke (5/6), Magicide (5/6), BB CoDe (5/6), Tizuumu (5/5), Maraq (5/6), SunSite (5/5), Squid (5/6), leenie (5/6), SAKfan (5/6), Nove (5/6), Suschan (5/6), rita01 (5/5), Misery Bliss (5/6), Shiby (4/5), Larchyk (5/6), Bureiru (5/5), gvtan (4/6), Fly dragon (5/6), JasVerstoppen (5/6), JrockPikachu (5/6), sheeps (5/6), Phillip (5/6), Shortie (5/3), Yuzora (5/5), Daria (5/6), Akumu Ankoku (4/4), DillyGirl (5/6), showboat (5/6), Wulphy (5/5), torterry (5/6), Windragon (5/5), Jas0n (5/6), PayPhone (1/5), Bash (5/5), Hunter9009 (5/6), Callisto (5/5), RosieA (2/6), Oath (5/6), pokegirl5000 (5/5), helo inferiors (5/6), Dawnwish (5/6), CrazyCubone (5/6), Varnani (5/6), JinZ (1/6), Astrail (1/4), Sunlight (5/6), emmalina (5/6), alliisara (5/6), Nasra (5/5), elfgirl01 (5/6), Bugwarrior (5/5), MandaLee333 (5/6), Phantastus (5/5), charshi (5/5), Unoru (4/6), ben12419 (1/1), Five (5/6), Dave TFG2 (5/6), quornslice (5/6), AmyL (5/4), heedan (5/6), Annakyoyama358 (5/6), Sike Saner (5/5), Heavy Lobster (1/6), Shiny Butterfree (1/5), Mivichi (5/6), InvaderPalkia (5/6)
> 
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Shining Eeveee (5), FullMetalCookies (5), Kali the Flygon (6), Flora (3), Mike the Foxhog (6), Feiminn (4), Taliax (5), Zoltea (6), Commander Wymsy (10), Vincent (3), Zerxer (6), KINGler (6), nakad (5), Lolo (5), Ray Howlet (3), Jaxzilla (5), Nixy (5)


I feel your... whatever emotion you're experiencing! Except multiplied.


----------



## Munchkin

=O
_I want oneeeeee~_
>.<


----------



## Invader Palkia

Randomly looked at my Togepis siblings, and found:
http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGplZwtl
FMCs Togepi

:D

Also got a Porygon |D
Already have everything to evolve it x3


----------



## Minkow

My bff adopted a Surskit egg.
That I bred! :o


----------



## Dr Frank

*Heehoohaahwee!*

I got a Darkrai egg, my first Legendary!  


And my MissingNo. hatched!  
Count Victor, say hello to everywannnn!!!

And I got... this: 
I wanted one for a long time. I laughed myself silly. Heehoohaahwee!


----------



## Dragon

Let's try again, why don't we?


----------



## Darksong

My Bagon might hatch female, and if I don't feel like calling it Supernova, after the one I have in Emerald...

Is it possible to trade Pokemon on GPX+?


----------



## Dragon

Not yet. *watches update panel thing expectantly*


----------



## Dr Frank

I nabbed a  from the shelter! First Pokémon ever from the shelter. And I'll abandon it tomorrow.


----------



## Rai-CH

Dr Frank said:


> I nabbed a  from the shelter! First Pokémon ever from the shelter. And I'll abandon it tomorrow.


Congrats! My first Pokemon from the shelter was a Paras, I named him Peter. He evolved and now he lives in my PC :P


----------



## Noctowl

My first pokemon from the shelter was a seedot. =]


----------



## Kai Lucifer

My first one from the shelter was a Miltank.


----------



## Minkow

hello my buizel nabbed from the shelter, and a caterpie, skorupi, and something else too.

buizel was first.


----------



## Diz

Joins...?

I have a Rattata, Grimer, two somethings, a Togepi, and a Natu all in my sig.


----------



## Minkow

work your egg identifying magic kai

Eevee is super close. Click it for daily vitamins!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

The two somethings are an ekans and an elekid respectively.


----------



## Diz

Yep, it was an Ekans, and I'll have to believe you on the Elekid, since it won't be hatching very soon.


----------



## Minkow

OBJECTION

In my last post, did I say "about to hatch?" Whoops. It's 1000 away still. Click it anyways.


----------



## Sike Saner

Hatched pokémon from the shelter? In that case, my first one was an aerodactyl. (My first hatched pokémon from the shelter _could_ have been an umbreon, but for some inexplicable reason I brained out and refreshed away from it rather than grab it. D'oh!)

Now, the first _egg_ I ever got from the shelter was a snorunt egg.

Speaking of eggs, relicanth get. :D I'd wondered when I was going to finally find one of those. I'm a bit surprised I got it, though, since I didn't spot it and click it immediately upon loading that page.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I can't remember the first egg I got from the shelter. It was... Grimer, or Nidoran(F)..

First Pokemon I got from the Shelter was Surskit :3


----------



## RubyPikachu

GPX+ fan club?! Yay!
Can I join please?


----------



## Peegeray

my first pokemon from the shelter was either luvdisc or volbeat, i can't remember


----------



## Minkow

As you can see a few pages ago, I was close to nabbing a hatched Zergoose.
Hello? Eevee?


----------



## Invader Palkia

Yey, Kecleon! And I thought it was gonna be hard to find :D
There was a Wobbuffet in the shelter too, they were both around for a few refreshes. It was kinda weird.


----------



## Minkow

Porygon hatched but Eevee didn't.
ps my friend dares me to hatch two grimers of the same genders. And stick them in the daycare. she FREAKING CAME OVER TO SEE IF I DID IT. Expect those two to be gone tommorrow.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

I haven't gotten any hatched Pokemon yet, but my first egg from the Shelter was natually, a Houndour.


----------



## Minkow

Mine was obviously a Surskit
*cough cough level 100 daycare Masquerain cough cough*


----------



## Munchkin

Er...seems I've disappeared again. But this time it wasn't my fault. My mother unplugged the computer! =O

Well, in any case, Bravewind the Empoleon, master of the Daycare, is now at level 100. But he's staying there till his mate, Stormfrost the Spheal (NO HE'S NOT A PEDO >.<) reaches level 100. She's currently at level 89.
I also seem to have fallen back on my daily clicks again. I'll try sometime this week, but...they'll have to become weekly clicks, I'm afraid =/


----------



## Diz

Could we all like post our profile thingies so we could all be friends?
I'm at http://gpxplus.net/user/Ditto11


----------



## Minkow

oh so that's you?



			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> yellowbug1's Surskit, IceSH's Masquerain, Zaza's Egg, bookist's Masquerain, Carnation's Trickery, aalikane's Surskit, karlo's Surskit, buckwheat2003's Masquerain, Joker564's Egg, Kotobuki's Egg, milkmanfromthesouth's Surskit, blazican's Egg, RWMVG1DC's Surskit, AllyPally's Egg, turtle199's Surskit, shmack's Surskit, Digital's Surskit, Kurai neko's Surskit, Akuma's Surskit, tehcracker's Surskit, Swifty's Egg, Caprice's Surskit, Thapahiska's Surskit, sakuya45's Egg, Ayilli's Longlegs, The PokeMaster's Surskit, yente's Surskit, killjoy's Masquerain, mangoz's Surskit, Nexus's Masquerain, ChickenOxo's Surskit, Sidailer's Sawski, aiko95's Egg, EthJ's Egg, BlueVortex's Masquerain, EVAJ's Surskit, bailee101's Sassy, Me0w's Surskit, tenna's soiskit, Lawliepop's Surskit, Rhythme's Surskit, Lujuria's Surskit, Lujuria's Surskit, anela's Egg, 51224's Egg, ChocolateFrostedSugarBombs's Surskit, rubin's Egg, BlueBlue's Surskit, Bikky's Surskit, phaned's Surskit, kimpisces's Surskit, Zero K's Puny, Alxndr914's Surskit, Sairye's Harli, Shez's Surskit, Emerald Blaise's Surskit, Red Wolf's Mythe, bulbasaur01's Maya, cake's Egg, marcoff's Egg, lauris600's Egg, Salix's Surskit, Phoenix304's Surskit, Sowa's Surskit, Bruder West's Surskit, dgk3593's Masquerain, Hybrid's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


;u;

oh and
a) click eevee
b) what happened to hot sludge on washing machine action


----------



## Dave Strider

I want to join. My account is here. I'm not sure, but I think my first shelter egg was a Psyduck, but it might have been a Stunky.


----------



## Minkow

AHAHA USER PAGE


EDIT:


----------



## shadow_lugia

My Party

Your Party

CHUCK NORRIS'S PARTY

I evolved Kamai (who, if you don't remember, is a Gible (now Gabite)), obtained a Sneasel egg, and, well, nothing else.

Oh, and I have 10,010 interactions.


----------



## Minkow

Chuck Norris's Party said:
			
		

> I HAVE A LEGENDARY WEEDLE
> 
> ALL THE OTHER LEGENDARIES ARENT WORTH MY TIME (Arenya is a special exception :3)
> 
> I CAN WARM YOUR EGGS JUST BY LOOKING AT THEM. YOU'D BETTER HOPE I DONT LOOK TOO LONG
> 
> MY EGGS HATCH....CAUSE I SAY SO
> 
> I TRAIN ALL MY POKEMON MYSELF.... THE WEAK DONT SURVIVE
> 
> I DONT ABANDON PKMN, I JUST CHALK THEM UP TO "UNFORTUNATE CIRCUMSTANCES OF CHUCK NORRIS"
> 
> I WILL NEVER HAVE ANOTHER MISSING NO.,,,,, THAT "LITTLE MAN" KNOWS BETTER THAN TO SHOW HIS FACE AROUND ME EVER AGAIN.
> 
> MY MAWILE IS SHINY BECAUSE I TOLD IT TO BE.
> 
> CHUCK NORRIS CAN HATCH YOUR EGGS WITH ONE KICK....I MEAN "CLICK". CLICK MINE AND I'LL HATCH YOURS ; )


hahahaha

PS Eevee hatched male.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Bronzor Egg.



That can't really be CN, can it...?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

http://gpxplus.net/user/Nessarose+Lucifero
Whuuut.


----------



## Sike Saner

http://gpxplus.net/user/Sike+Saner

I found a more-than-halfway-to-hatching dratini egg last night. ^^ I like finding eggs that are already partially hatched--_especially_ when it's one of those that takes a bit more than most eggs take to hatch.


----------



## Rai-CH

My party page

No new updates at the moment, though my Ivysaur (in daycare) and Spinarak are close to evolving.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Me.

Also, I plan on releasing all five Rotom from my breeding plan into the shelter. I'll give you all the time that I do and I'm also giving you the codes for each of them. We have: AwR4ZGZ1, AwVlZQtj, AwV0AQxl, AwDjBGZ3 and AwZ0ZQt5, so stick those in front of http://gpxplus.net/claim_egg/ or whatever and you should get it.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Dragon

Windragon?

Uh, I'm too lazy to click back right now, so if you do, thank you >_>


----------



## Invader Palkia

Here's mine ^_^

As for updates, got another Togepi (hoping for female) and a Happiny that I plan on breeding (with said Togepi if it turns out male)

And I hate Porygon2s Platinum sprite. :P


----------



## Diz

Does anyone know if a Ditto egg has been found?


----------



## shadow_lugia

> *Thornstar (33/33)*, BlazeSpirit (5/5), Kai Lucifer (5/5), Disasters (5/6), Psymon (5/5), Windragon (5/4), Jas0n (5/6), deathbunny9 (5/6), Buuyami (2/5), runn1234 (5/5), Katja (5/6), NyaoNeko (5/4), Bash (5/5), baram (5/5), K3fka (5/6), Tolga (5/4), luma123 (5/6), Therion (5/5), Eltoshen (5/6), Molly Cloud (5/5), Shinzu (5/5), Silverdrak (5/6), NazoTamago (5/5), kiarenel (5/6), Kaiamond (5/6), Loegaire (5/6), Pandy (5/6), DillyGirl (5/6), Annakyoyama358 (5/5), Nasra (1/5), Hades Ra (3/6), Taliax (5/5), Sike Saner (5/6), Maciekx (5/6), Ooze (5/5), Crosse (5/6), TheNicole (5/5), Young Blaziken (5/2), Maugan (5/6), Raijuu (5/6), WildFlare94 (5/6), AntipathicZora (5/6), Summers (2/6), AmyL (5/8), Candi (5/6), Lerasai (5/4), alliisara (5/6), GrassGoddess (5/3), Hoppip (5/6), Cinnabar (5/5)


LOOK AT IT 8D

Also, following the successful hatching of the Azelf Gnora (hypothetically female), I put her away alongside Gaer and co. and withdrew Baruwa the Tyrogue.

I'm trying to evolve the Pokemon I have now. But the ones like Roko and Nurmar that have to evolve by items but I have their species on my wishlist on the opposite gender... they'll have to wait.

Oh and I wrote descriptions for all of my wishlist Pokemon and some others.


----------



## Invader Palkia

_Ditto_ said:


> Does anyone know if a Ditto egg has been found?


Yes they've been found, but you can only get them in the Lab. Idk what the description is, I've never seen one myself.

Btw SL whats the description for a Carnivine egg? I've been looking for one..


----------



## shadow_lugia

Carnivine: A dull green egg with several darker spots on it. It shakes a bit if it is touched sometimes. It's supposed to be the egg of a plant. 







First egg I ever obtained. That was easy.

Oh and I finally found one of those _Zergoose_ eggs. Picture and description are acquired <3


----------



## Diz

What the heck is a Zergoose?


----------



## Mad MOAI

It's some sort of variation on Zangoose... I haven't seen one before, though, so don't expect me to have too much info on it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Zergoose is a novelty of one of the admins, like Dracowymsy.


----------



## Peegeray

i got a crystal onix egg last night


----------



## Diz

Oh, yeah! I've seen one of those before...A crystal Onix, huh?


----------



## Sike Saner

*Hell yes.* :D

Also, my dratini hatched today. ^^


----------



## Kai Lucifer

It seems to me that only the really popular people on GPX+ seem to get the amazing stuff like novelty eggs and treasure chest/little man. And I'm not particuarly mad at the mods and admins at GTS+ because they do if as part of experiments unless it's an adoptable of themselves (in which case they get as many as they possibly can). Of course it may just be me and my incredibly bad luck syndrome but it seems unfair.

Or it may be because there's an insane rate for novelties to appear in the shelter and daycare egg chance.

Or maybe it's just that people don't check the shelter.

Anyway, who wants Rotom? Anyone?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

^Erm, I do, but then I attempted the link...didn't work D:


----------



## Peegeray

Kai said:


> It seems to me that only the really popular people on GPX+ seem to get the amazing stuff like novelty eggs and treasure chest/little man. And I'm not particuarly mad at the mods and admins at GTS+ because they do if as part of experiments unless it's an adoptable of themselves (in which case they get as many as they possibly can). Of course it may just be me and my incredibly bad luck syndrome but it seems unfair.


well you got 2 treasure chests before right? most people who get legendaries and novelties spend forever in the lab/shelter, or they're extremely lucky. the admins are cheaters though, they don't really need to have shiny unowns that spell out their username... P:




i just got a gracedia flower... i dunno whether to use it or not because i want money, but i also really want a shaymin...


----------



## Minkow

YOU'RE A PHONY KAI I DIDN'T GET ONE

hello Mr. Tropius Egg.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I evolved Heigaaz. Finally. And Lader, but I don't have a Dawn Stone.

I shoved them in the PC box of death and adopted:


A Weedle!


A Treecko!

And then I had to log off real quick to change computers. Naturally I just typed in "gpxplus.net" so it went to the lab.

And THE HELL out of nowhere:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Peegeray said:


> i just got a gracedia flower... i dunno whether to use it or not because i want money, but i also really want a shaymin...


It depends on what you want to buy and what you already have. If it's regular items then go for it, but a lot of people have beeen complaining about the itemfinder, so go for one of the other two upgrades if that's what you're after. If you're quick and you know it then go for using it, otherwise sell it it for that lovely 50000 points.

I didn't have that dilemna; I got lustrious orbs in both of mine.


----------



## Diz

How much is a kings rock worth?


----------



## Peegeray

Kai said:


> It depends on what you want to buy and what you already have. If it's regular items then go for it, but a lot of people have beeen complaining about the itemfinder, so go for one of the other two upgrades if that's what you're after. If you're quick and you know it then go for using it, otherwise sell it it for that lovely 50000 points.
> 
> I didn't have that dilemna; I got lustrious orbs in both of mine.


i've already got all the account upgrades lol, so i might as well use it
although i do like repels and i only have the money for one right now...


----------



## Taliax

_Ditto_ said:


> How much is a kings rock worth?


To buy or sell? To buy it's 3,000 points. Oh, and I got a metagross and a weavile. :D It took me a while to realize I couldn't evolve sneasel into weavile because I had a razor fang instead or a razor claw. @_@

EDIT: WHAT IN THE PICKLE FLAVORED WORLD

And I also found a glameow in the shelter the refresh before it, but I decided to just box it.


----------



## Dragon

So so the Itemfinder isn't worth it? Cause I was gonna get that.. but I could just get the Amulet Coin >_>


----------



## Peegeray

the amulet coin is better than the itemfinder
getting twice as many points from clicking adds up in the long ruin and you still rarely find items with the itemfinder


----------



## Flareth

I guess I should join this club. My username is Jax. :D


----------



## Peegeray

i keep posting loads, but

oh man! zergoose


----------



## Taliax

Lucky. BUT I HAS EASTER BUNEARY MWAHAHA. *coughcoughcough*


----------



## Diz

I did not know that by clicking the pokedex in the corner it pulls up a random party...Did you guys?


----------



## shadow_lugia

I've known that for ages o.o

Since I evolved Mist and accomplished another Pokemon from my wishlist, I have adopted a Tropius in hope of a female.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Kinda how I get clicks |D

And that Meowth hatched SHINY :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

RandomTyphoon said:


> Kinda how I get clicks |D
> 
> And that Meowth hatched SHINY :D


And it's male. Mike's gonna be pissed, no doubt. XD


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Kai said:


> And it's male. Mike's gonna be pissed, no doubt. XD


XDD

Welp, let's see if I can find his exact words:

"MIGOD
YOU LUCKY LUCKY BASTARD
ALSO I'M A SHINY MEOWTH EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*glomps*"

Grated, 
I diiiid name him after him but..he took it well cough up the moneys Kai


----------



## Kai Lucifer

500 CLICKS TO DEOXYS!

and believe me, you don't want me to start coughing again.


----------



## Minkow

*clicks Deoxys*

TUUURTWIG PEEPS.


----------



## Sike Saner

Zergoose hatched. ^^ I've got him in the daycare with a zangoose now.


----------



## Dave Strider

My Ralts egg hatched today so I've dumped him in the PC in favor of my Doduo.


----------



## Diz

I got an Eevee yesterday, and one of my more mysterious eggs hatched. I headdesked, because it was a Gastly


----------



## Minkow

Updated my Journal to include another on my "Has basically clicked every day" list.


----------



## Taliax

My tropius is pretty close to hatching~


----------



## Peegeray

;w; i got it earlier by pure luck in the lab


----------



## Minkow

*jawdrop* Lucky. Was that yours?

200 maturity to a (hopefully female) Turtwig anyone?

EDIT: IF I FIND ANOTHER MALE TURTWIG I WILL GO AND RIP HIS HEAD OFF
now i know how you feel Mike.


----------



## Not Meowth

Minkow said:


> *jawdrop* Lucky. Was that yours?
> 
> 200 maturity to a (hopefully female) Turtwig anyone?
> 
> EDIT: IF I FIND ANOTHER MALE TURTWIG I WILL GO AND RIP HIS HEAD OFF
> now i know how you feel Mike.


Heartbreaking isn't it D:

It's worse when you KNOW there's a 50/50 chance between genders but they JUST WON'T BE MALE

And while I'm here I may as well say I named my Ambipom "Milligan" like you asked, Kai =)


----------



## Minkow

How many Turtwig will Minny have to go through~8, 16, 24, 32?~

And I want a FEMALE turtwig.


----------



## Not Meowth

Minkow said:


> How many Turtwig will Minny have to go through~8, 16, 24, 32?~
> 
> And I want a FEMALE turtwig.


I went through 8 at a 50/50 chance.
So let's see... statistically you'll need to go through... *does the maths, probably wrongly*

64.


----------



## Minkow

Oh god.


----------



## Not Meowth

Maybe 128 if I was meant to double it first because Meowth has a 50/50 gender ratio...
You can stab me now :)


----------



## Peegeray

Minkow said:


> *jawdrop* Lucky. Was that yours?


nah, i sold my gracidea flowers for repel money (which aren't really that useful since there's glitches with repels)


----------



## Taliax

Wow. Lucky. That's too bad about glitchy repels, though. I've never used one because it wouldn't improve my chances of getting anything good because my pokedex isn't very full yet.


----------



## Minkow

Corsola hatched male.
WHYY WON'T ANYTHING HATCH FEMALE~


----------



## Taliax

My tropius hatched female. Blah blah blah.


----------



## shadow_lugia

What a surprise. Treecko hatched male. I spared you all by rambling on the GPX+ forums instead of over here.

Adopted a Togepi in the vain hope that it will be female.


----------



## Minkow

Speaking of males, considering my male streak, Castform had better be male.

EDIT: YESSSSS LIKE FUCK YES IT'S MALE AND I CAN BREED...the two pokemon get along. crush my hopes, will ya?


----------



## Taliax

Good for you~ I'm still searching the shelter for something decent so I have 5 eggs when I leave for camp. I'll leave one space for the event.


----------



## JolteonShock

I got another egg. No one tell me what it is.


----------



## Minkow

It's a-*shot*

Ina a day, Castform breeds two eggs. Uh, I'll stick with Masquerain.


----------



## Noctowl

Got a smeargle egg. =] Been clicking like mad today to try and get the silph scope, and I think I finally have enough. XD


----------



## Minkow

Got two eggs, a Sunkern (which oughta be gone tomorrow. I really should get on the "Worst Owners" list.) and something I don't know.


----------



## Diz

I has a swablu, piplup, smeargle, eevee, and I think that's a feebas. Left a spot for an event....


----------



## Flora

I have five eggs with an event-spot.

EDIT: Good God, five eggs?  And no Pokemon in the Daycare? Whoa.


----------



## Noctowl

Hopefully my hippopotas will hatch before the event. =] I don't really wanna dump poor Yorinish in the pc for weeks again. XD


----------



## Munchkin

I have my Cyndaquil and Spoink in the Daycare now, since the last pair finally both reached level 100. I think it was Bravewind and Stormfrost. So I got a Snover Egg.
An event, you guys say? When is this one? Haha, I never keep up with current events '^_^

If the Scyther hatches before the event, I'm putting him/her in the PC right away, until he/she can get a Daycare spot. Hopefully it's a female because I only have two male Bug-group Pokémon. Unless you count Reedwing, but she's staying in my Party till she reaches level 100.
The computer might be unplugged for the next week again, so I have to take advantage of my time and tend to about a million different things right now. Sorry, guys, but your clicks are going to go unreturned for the next week, most likely =/

I'll try to go and click a little now~


----------



## Minkow

I just noticed that both Masquerain are level 100.
Eh, keep 'em there anyways. Let's see if I can make it to the Best Breeders. Heck, in a couple of years I might overcome the Mightyena sex addics.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Eh, Minkow, I'm not sure whether you were talking about the Heracross or the Snubbull egg when you said 'something I don't know' :P

Oh, and I evolved Baruwa, and changed his description and Blade's to fit the evolution. Blade is now in the Daycare.


----------



## Peegeray

i got a lab chimchar earlier which was cool
i really want to try and get shaymin hatched today..


----------



## Minkow

Damn you i wanted to be surprised but i prolly would've clicked Heratige sooner or later so whatever.

Ah, ah, FEEBAS GET.
EDIT: What's's M to F ratio for Feebas?


----------



## Diz

I don't know, but I have one. Hatched it today.


----------



## Minkow

If you check the dex info, M to F ratio is there.


----------



## Noctowl

Was able to hatch hippopotas, got a porygon (which I have a desire to name Glados once hatched) and a turtwig. When another egg hatches, I will go for a totodile hunt...I want a croconaw.



Minkow said:


> Damn you i wanted to be surprised but i prolly would've clicked Heratige sooner or later so whatever.
> 
> Ah, ah, FEEBAS GET.
> EDIT: What's's M to F ratio for Feebas?


Male: 50% / Female: 50%


----------



## Invader Palkia

Interactions today:  	400
And still clicking...
In other news, CARNIVINE WOO

I'd been looking for one of those. :D


----------



## Noctowl

Oh, so that's what carnivine looks like (WANT).


----------



## Diz

just a question: how do you _evolve _a feebas? Like, how do you get the beauty up?


----------



## Not Meowth

_Ditto_ said:


> just a question: how do you _evolve _a feebas? Like, how do you get the beauty up?


If you look any Pokémon up in the Pokédex it gives details on how it evolves next to what it evolves into.


----------



## Minkow

And Elekid continues my male streak.
EDIT:

HO HO.


----------



## Coloursfall

So close! So very clooose! clickclick~

*getting back into GPX kinda* also the BLOCKING IS STEALING banners are fricking irritating. >:I I wouldn't care normally but does it HAVE to be that Octillary? The person who drew it bugs me; they do NOT have TEETH for Arceus's sake. [/rant]


----------



## Not Meowth

Mike the Meowth is about 12000exp off reaching Lv100 =D


----------



## shadow_lugia

I think you just have to wait five days.

Ropisa=ACQUIRED

So I adopted an Eevee. In the vain hope that it would be female. DEJA VU


----------



## Darksong

And now I'm clicking like crazy because I'm saving up for a Water Stone for my Eevee (if it hatches male).


----------



## Not Meowth

Mike is lv100 =DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Diz

The octiliary banner was Wymsy's idea, she said so...

Sweet about the febas~


----------



## Minkow

Full Metal Cookies said:


> *getting back into GPX kinda* also the BLOCKING IS STEALING banners are fricking irritating. >:I I wouldn't care normally but does it HAVE to be that Octillary? The person who drew it bugs me; they do NOT have TEETH for Arceus's sake. [/rant]


What Octillary banner?


----------



## Diz

I don't know, I've just heard about it.


----------



## Coloursfall

This one.

They could at least get a better picture.


----------



## Diz

OH MY GOSH!!!

I like the file name...

My eggs are getting longer cracks.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I don't get it. It looks kinda funny...

*hopes Eevee hatches correctly*


----------



## Peegeray

fmc! try this to get rid of the octillery ad
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4364
i use this, the octillery banner was annoying me too :/


----------



## shadow_lugia

Hmm, for me it rarely shows up at all :/ And when it does, it just flashes on the ad for a second and then goes to the actual ad.

In other news:

HEY RUFFLED!

Look what I gots :D


----------



## Coloursfall

OMG Peegeray thanks <3

Anyway, my Moltres is like, 200 points from hatching!


----------



## Darksong

I got a Latias from the shelter!!! :O



No Staryu for me. When is the Event?

And. Please warm Bronzor so I can shove it in the PC once it hatches and replace it with a Staryu egg :)


----------



## Invader Palkia

I grabbed another Porygon to breed and it happens to be my first ones brother.
What are the chances of that xD

Also, I changed my username to a play off of my DA username (Lunar Wisp, Shady Aura... Got both from the mana games, huh)


----------



## Noctowl

shadow_lugia said:


> In other news:
> 
> HEY RUFFLED!
> 
> Look what I gots :D


Murkrowwwwww.... <3

Which reminds me, I need to get a male one. XD 

Still hunting for totodile eggs...they're pretty rare...

 Fuck yes.


----------



## Dave Strider

My Eevee egg hatched.

My Moltres egg is over halfway to hatching now. Yay.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Darksong said:


> When is the Event?


Starts today.

Apparently, people are also seeing Manaphy eggs popping up in the header along with treasure chests and the little man. By the way, Missingno. hatched and is in the PC.


----------



## Minkow

Hope I get a Clone Bulbasaur.


----------



## Dragon

I want a clone Charmander~

But I probably won't get one, now I said that. :3


----------



## Darksong

And I continue my search for a Staryu egg.

Smeargle hatched female and I named the Bronzor Bang. I'm thinking of breeding the Smeargle later, but not until I get an army of Staryu :D

I think I would like any event Pokemon. I know there's a clone Bulbasaur and Charmander... what else?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

A clone Squirtle. The hidden ones are quite possibly a Clone Pichu and Mew.


----------



## Dragon

Darksong said:


> and I named the Bronzor Bang.


:DDDD

I has Riolu and Charmander eggs, hoping that Riolu'll be male and Charmander'll be female.


----------



## Diz

GO CLONE MEW!


----------



## Minkow

THE CLONE BULBASAURS ARE GIVEN OUT
anyone get one?
EDIT: TAILSY.


----------



## shadow_lugia

shadow_lugia: So, Thornstar, did you get a Bulbasaur Clone?
Thornstar: Now that's a good question! _Did I get a Bulbasaur Clone?_



LOVE :3


----------



## Invader Palkia

I forgot to clear out a space xD
It's okay though, I didn't want Bulbasaur much anyways.


----------



## Diz

I cleared space, and I didn't get anything...=(

I have a Bulbasuar though, so It's okay. If anything, I want a clone Charmander. Or whatever else they have, one of those mystery events...


----------



## Darksong

No luck on an event Pokemon OR Staryu. And I'm afraid to play LeafGreen until I get a shiny Staryu here because I might run into something that's shiny but not Staryu while I'm fishing.... I hope I get Mew.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Ehhh. I'm unlucky in eventing anyway. 
...am I the only one here that doesn't care too much, but thinks it wouldn't be bad? 
:/


----------



## Darksong

STARYUUU!!!


----------



## Invader Palkia

RandomTyphoon said:


> Ehhh. I'm unlucky in eventing anyway.
> ...am I the only one here that doesn't care too much, but thinks it wouldn't be bad?
> :/


Nope. Don't really care for this months myself either... of course I'd like to get one of the clones to breed, and Mewtwo/Mew wouldn't be bad either... But I don't mind if I get nothing this month.


----------



## Flora

Ooh, clones?  I woulda liked a Bulbasaur, but I guess I'll have to settle for Squirtle then. Though a Mew would be nice


----------



## Darksong

And another one!!


----------



## Tailsy

What is this thing that appeared in my party.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Crap, I forgot again...
Okay, I'm just gonna box Runaze right now and get that over with before I forget again :p


----------



## Darksong

First Staryu hatched!

Unfortunately, it was not Shiny. Oh well, it's one out of 8124 anyway.

EDIT: Is it possible for 2 Staryu to breed with each other?


----------



## shadow_lugia

DRAGON!

ALL YOUR CHARMANDER ARE BELONG TO ME D:

((So that people don't get confused, this is meant to point out that she got a Clone Charmander :P))


----------



## Mad MOAI

Oh, cool! *high-fives Dragon*

I has wantes a clone, 'cause they look like they "drew all over themselves with marker" :)

Are the clones over yet? I wantes one.


----------



## Flora

As far as I understand, the event's not over yet; Bulbasaurs were given out yesterday, Charmanders today, Squirtle tomorrow, most likely, and the two surprises in the two days after that.


----------



## shadow_lugia

No no, after Squirtle comes Mewtwo, and _then_ the two surprises.


----------



## Flora

Oh, I musta missed Mewtwo. Whoops. ^^

Okay screw the Squirtle I wanna Mewtwo.


----------



## Darksong

Mewtwo???

JUUGO!!! <3

Sorry, Naruto craze xD
Anyway, I hatched two Staryu eggs in one day and adopted another one. Shiny wanted!! :D

I'll headdesk _again_ if the Corsola steals the Shiny luck...

EDIT: That's two Staryu eggs


----------



## Diz

Darksong said:


> Is it possible for 2 Staryu to breed with each other?


I don't know. I'm still wondering how they can eat berries...


Nothing in my party has changed.


----------



## Dragon

Whaaat how did you know about my Charmander before me DDD:

Anyways, yessss~ That's why I said I wasn't going to get a Clone Charmander, it always happens because of the irony. :3


----------



## Minkow

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Darksong

What are the shifty eyes for? I can't hoard all the Staryu xD I guess I missed them in the lab though.

I'm going to try to get as many interactions as I did yesterday! That is, a lot.


----------



## Minkow

That wasn't from the lab.
And there's another in the Shelter that DOESN'T LEAVE NO MATTER HOW MUCH I REFRESH.


----------



## Taliax

I'm back and I'm hoping for an event. I really don't care which one I get since I like them all about the same.


----------



## Darksong

Minkow said:


> That wasn't from the lab..


Then how come there's no "heritage?" It said Previous Owners, so maybe that owner got it from the lab and then abandoned it. :D


----------



## Rai-CH

So far, I haven't gotten any eggs from the event. I don't want a Mewtwo or any other legendary, they take too long to hatch and waste a space in your party ):


----------



## Minkow

Speaking of events, Wymsy hasn't given out the Squirtle. There's no update on the thread.


----------



## Peegeray

seems like wymsy gave out mewtwo shortly after squirtle, which was when i was asleep. that was a cruel trick! i had a full party to not get a clone lol, but i guess that's the reason she did that in the first place..


----------



## Minkow

July 15th: Bulbasaur Clone (These breed like a regular Novelty) - 325 eggs
July 16th: Charmander Clone (These breed like a regular Novelty) - 325 eggs
July 17th: Squirtle Clone (These breed like a regular Novelty) - 325 eggs
July 18th: Mewtwo - 750 eggs handing stuff out at 12 AM is awesome
July 19th: It is a mystery
July 20th: It is a mystery

I didn't get any.


----------



## Darksong

I replaced the Staryu egg in my signature with one that I had bred~ Yay! One more Staryu to be shiny!

It's not common around the Pokémon fandom to say you _don't_ want something to be shiny. I hope Latias is normal.


----------



## Taliax

No events here. Maybe I'll get one of the mystery events, though. :/


----------



## Darksong

Me neither. But Cryptica doesn't use GPX+ much anymore, and the name is Shiny Butterfree, but I want to change it. How do I do that?


----------



## Flora

WHAT THE FLIPPIN HECK:


----------



## Taliax

You lucky. ><


----------



## Flora

Well, at least I got my Mewtwo XP


----------



## Taliax

I just hope I get _something,_ but even if I don't it'll be okay since I've gotten an egg from every event since I registered.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Flora and Ashes said:


> WHAT THE FLIPPIN HECK:


You gets Juugo. *applauds* Tell me if it's Hasty or something. or schizophrenic


----------



## Invader Palkia

Man, I still don't have anything. I'll just hope for a mystery then. :p


----------



## Minkow

HAHA FINALLY


----------



## Noctowl

Meh, I wish I could have got one of those clone eggs. =[ I don't like what the mystery eggs seem to hatch into...or at least those eggs the admins have.


----------



## Dave Strider

Found this in the shelter this morning.

I think it's a Seviper.


----------



## Diz

Ok, for some reason, I can't even access my party. A message comes up:



> * We're sorry, but it seems your account here has not yet been validated. You must first complete a quiz regarding site rules before continuing, which can be found here: http://www.gtsplus.net/validate*​


So, I want to know why I could get to my party before.


----------



## Darksong

That happened to me too. Maybe the site is doing some sort of check.

It made me do it even though I don't use the forums o_O


----------



## Taliax

That's weird. I already took the test even though I don't use the forums, so that's not happening to me.


----------



## Diz

I don't use the forums either.

And I keep getting one question wrong....


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Oh yeah?

Well I'm apperently "a little lost ;)"
Thus, I ca't do a thiiing ><


----------



## Minkow

Chimchar.
GUESS WHAT GENDER PEEPS


----------



## Taliax

Male, 'cause it hatched. :P You're still looking for a female, right?


----------



## Minkow

BETCHA IT'S GONNA BE MALE


----------



## Diz

So I validated anyways...:/

Is that a bidoof, Minkow?


----------



## Taliax

No, it's a hoothoot. Bidoof looks _way_ different.


----------



## Diz

Oh, yeah. Now that I look at it...

What would you all say would be the best account upgrade? I've heard that the itemfinder isn't any good?


----------



## Minkow

Not the Shelter Pass.
and i only found out what it was from a thread on the GPX+ forums started by a certian someone
I personally say itemfinder, though many say amulet coin.

btw owls rule


----------



## shadow_lugia

HEY GUYS GUESS WHAT



...*sniffle* Isn't it beautiful?

Also got a Treecko. I want a female, but I think I'll do a Mike before I end up with one :P

Actually, a Minkow. A Mike is a situation in which you constantly get females, and a Minkow is one where you constantly get males.

Also:


----------



## Taliax

I saw a phione egg 2 times on the shelter and missed both. ;_;
And btw, what's up with the shelter pass and odd slugma?

OMC I BET IT'S MEW 

I would think it was chansey/cleffa/igglybuff if it wasn't for the 30,000+ maturity and the fact that it randomly showed up on my scroll.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Yep, just as several guessed, the next event was Mew. So, who got one?

~moon-panther!
~Mike!
~Taliax!

Totally unrelated: I enjoy calling Mike "Mikeus" in my brain :D It's just a random word I picked up from somewhere.

The weird Slugma is a Slime Slugma (you can see them in the daycare for Commander Wymsy and a shiny one for Zerxer), apparently a new novelty.

Both Eevee and Starly are failures. MINKOW, I BLAME YOU D<

Not really


----------



## Taliax

Yay for happy event-ness~


----------



## Darksong

Huh? It is?

I haven't gotten any event Pokemon so far, other than Dialga. ;_;

As for me, I'd wait until I get 100,000 points and then buy both the Itemfinder AND Amulet Coin. :D


----------



## Dave Strider

FUCK YES.


----------



## Taliax

I'm going to try to keep an event-streak going here. So far I have 3 event pokemon in a row.


----------



## Diz

I have gotten none. Again. Stupid Wymsy...=(

*Edit: *Gogo male Piplup! Gogo female Swablu!


----------



## Dragon

NUUUUU I saw a Manaphy egg when I was clicking around but I clicked an egg too fast and it went away >:[

Unhappy.

But I guess it's okay 'cause I don't like Manaphy that much anyways >_>


----------



## Not Meowth

:DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Minkow

And I was sitting here thinking Mike might get a Mewtwo.

CLICK FEEBAS AND SEND *FEMALE VIBES DAMMIT*


----------



## Diz

Blast! Still no event eggs.

BUT I've been going on a clicking rampage, and I currently have 326 interactions today.


----------



## Minkow

No luck here either.
twice in a row huh?


----------



## Diz

Are you talking to me? Cause I've only been a member for one event.

Also, I've got it up to 385 interactions today.


----------



## Dragon

o hai I'm cataloguing people add yourself to this list or tell me if I've missed you~

Windragon- Dragon!
Shiny Butterfree- Darksong
FullMetalCookies-
Kai Lucifer-
Shining Eeveee-
Shady Aura- Invader Palkia?
Dawnwish-
Sike Saner-
Thornstar- shadow_lugia
Ketsu-
Ditto11- _Ditto_
Psymon-
Callisto- Minkow
Jax- Flareth
Moony- moon-panther?
Mike the Foxhog- Mike!
Mystarious- Mewtwo
Taliax-


----------



## shadow_lugia

Dragon said:


> Windragon- Dragon
> Shiny Butterfree- Darksong
> FullMetalCookies- *Full Metal Cookies*
> Kai Lucifer- *Kai*
> Shining Eeveee- *Shining Eevee*
> Shady Aura- *Invader Palkia*
> Dawnwish- *Dawnwish (unless her name is still Melodic Harmony...)*
> Sike Saner- *Sike Saner*
> Thornstar- shadow_lugia
> Ketsu-
> Ditto11- _Ditto_
> Psymon- *Psymon*
> Callisto- Minkow
> Jax- Flareth
> Moony- *moon-panther*
> Mike the Foxhog- Mike the Foxhog
> Mystarious- Mewtwo
> Taliax- *Taliax*
> *AntipathicZora- Zora of Termina
> Bakun- Bakun
> Feiminn- Tailsy
> Flora- Flora and Ashes
> Kali the Flygon- Kali the Flygon
> Male gardevoir- Male Gardevoir
> Nessarose Lucifero- RandomTyphoon
> peegeray- Peegeray
> Shiny Clefairy- Ruffledfeathers
> Zoltea- Zoltea*


I helped with most of them; I believe Ketsu is Ketsu but I'm not really sure about that. I also added a few.


----------



## Rai-CH

Dragon said:


> o hai I'm cataloguing people add yourself to this list or tell me if I've missed you~
> 
> Windragon- Dragon!
> Shiny Butterfree- Darksong
> FullMetalCookies-
> Kai Lucifer-
> Shining Eeveee-
> Shady Aura- Invader Palkia?
> Dawnwish-
> Sike Saner-
> Thornstar- shadow_lugia
> Ketsu-
> Ditto11- _Ditto_
> Psymon-
> Callisto- Minkow
> Jax- Flareth
> Moony- moon-panther?
> Mike the Foxhog- Mike!
> Mystarious- Mewtwo
> Taliax-
> *RaiCH - RaiCH*


You forgot me ;)

My Eevee is 4 happiness points away from evolving and Darkrai is about 3,000 maturity until hatching! (finally)


----------



## Dr Frank

shadow_lugia said:


> Windragon- Dragon
> Shiny Butterfree- Darksong
> FullMetalCookies- Full Metal Cookies
> Kai Lucifer- Kai
> Shining Eeveee- Shining Eevee
> Shady Aura- Invader Palkia
> Dawnwish- Dawnwish (unless her name is still Melodic Harmony...)
> Sike Saner- Sike Saner
> Thornstar- shadow_lugia
> Ketsu-
> Ditto11- _Ditto_
> Psymon- Psymon
> Callisto- Minkow
> Jax- Flareth
> Moony- moon-panther
> Mike the Foxhog- Mike the Foxhog
> Mystarious- Mewtwo
> Taliax- Taliax
> AntipathicZora- Zora of Termina
> Bakun- Bakun
> Feiminn- Tailsy
> Flora- Flora and Ashes
> Kali the Flygon- Kali the Flygon
> Male gardevoir- Male Gardevoir
> Nessarose Lucifero- RandomTyphoon
> peegeray- Peegeray
> Shiny Clefairy- Ruffledfeathers
> Zoltea- Zoltea
> *Dr Frank- Dr Frank*


Did anybody vote for their September event choice? I voted Kyogre.
Oh, and also. Mr. Shit  isn't hatching. Hatch, damn you, HATCH!!


----------



## Dragon

kthx gaise~ I'm gonna add you all now~


----------



## Darksong

Oh, and by the way, Sike Saner, I'm breeding Phione right now :D Does that work as second best to Manaphy?

I also got a Stantler egg two months ahead of time. And a Torchic.


----------



## Minkow

*:DDDD IT"S A GIRLLLLLL~*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

^What's the word i'm looking for oh yeah

YOU BROKE THE MINKOW CUUURSSE O:


----------



## Minkow

IT'S A GENDERLESS~


btw no event egg due to the postponing.

EDIT:

there we go. it's back. THE CURSE IS BACK


----------



## Invader Palkia

Invader Palkia said:


> *looks at easter exclusive*
> omg I want that Lopunny.




Few months late but w/e |D


----------



## Dave Strider

Got another Psyduck Egg from the shelter.


----------



## Minkow

Threw Sun!Castform and Rain!Castform in Daycare.


----------



## Diz

My Eevee hatched, and since they're delaying the next event, I got two new eggs. A Turtwig and a Totodile.


----------



## Minkow

How do you change your GPX+ username?


----------



## Zora of Termina

'Scuse me, can I join? I do have an account there which I rather enjoy, so...

And I have a question.
How do you get an Eevee to evolve into a Glaceon/Leafeon? I don't have the time to dig through this thread to see if it's been answered, so...


----------



## Flora

And _now_ it tells me that my login name is Flora and Ashes. o.o


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Erm, A Glaceon, via Shiny Shone. As for Leafeon....

Well, check yer Dex. Should say it there next to Eevee.


----------



## Taliax

I'd like to know once someone finds out, too. I don't have an eevee yet, though.


----------



## Diz

Leaf Stone!

That's how you get a Leafeon...


----------



## Dave Strider

Has anybody else noticed the little Pokeballs next to the names in their Pal Pad? I just read the news post related to it, and it says that they say if someone is online or not. Great, Now when I log off, I won't find that another ten people have clicked me because they think I'm online. [/obviousnews]

Oh yeah, every one click the Moltres egg, it's only got like, 4000 clicks left. CLICK IT.


----------



## Minkow

WHAT IS UP WITH THESE MALES


----------



## Kai Lucifer

WHAT IS THIS MY COMBUSKEN HAS POKERUS


----------



## Minkow

Going shiny Surskit hunting~


----------



## Noctowl

Aw yeah...finally. My sister (Its a trap) got one before me though. XD


----------



## Taliax

Nice, I've still yet to get one. I probably won't be very active on GPX+ until the next event.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I suppose I'll finally post here, since I actually joined GPX+ in February.
Here's my super amazing party for now!

...I'm starting a Rattata army and aiming for a shiny Rattata. But first I need to get a male.


----------



## Aisling

_Ditto_ said:


> Ok, for some reason, I can't even access my party. A message comes up:
> 
> *We're sorry, but it seems your account here has not yet been validated. You must first complete a quiz regarding site rules before continuing, which can be found here: http://www.gtsplus.net/validate*
> 
> So, I want to know why I could get to my party before.


I'm not in this club but that happened to me too. The validate link didn't work.

I just now checked one of my eggs in the "Level Up Your Adoptables!" thread and it said my egg didn't have an owner anymore.

wtf is this
I had a Cresselia egg and a Phione and a level 100 Pokemon and I had JUST GOTTEN a Kangaskhan and Gligar egg that I spent forever looking for
ffffffffff


----------



## Taliax

Wow, that's weird. Releasing your eggs because you haven't validated your forum account? Odd.


----------



## Aisling

Yeah, I'm pretty ticked. I don't think I'm going to reregister there after that.

Especially since it gave me a nonworking validation link and they didn't make an announcement about it or anything that I could see with my non-validated account.

Although, I _never could_ get on the forums with my GPX+ account info. But it was like "DON'T MAKE TWO ACCOUNTS YOU ONLY NEED ONE" so I just shrugged it off and figured I didn't want to be on the forums anyway


----------



## Minkow

Yeah, there was a complete haul yesterday

i got a lv 15 Arcanine.


----------



## Diz

I'd submit an error report if I were you, Alraunne.

And I won't be very active either...


----------



## Rai-CH

Darkrai finally hatched!

There was an egg flood last night with heaps of Pokemon running around the shelter. I managed to get a croagunk, machop, chikorita, anorith and totodile :D


----------



## Taliax

^Wow, I wonder how that happened. Probably some admin dropped a bunch or something.
I probably won't be on much either. I don't have anything I'm looking for 'til the next event, and I never really liked their forums, anyway. (There are tons of places where post count is disabled. "Okay, so if you post here it counts as a post, but there it doesn't" >.< A post is a post. The end. I don't really care about post count, but it's annoying.)

Sorry for the rant, but that bugs me. >.>


----------



## Minkow

Still going.
I filled up Box 2 with them. I even ran out of Pokemon to adopt~


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Didn't you guys know? All the un-validated accounts had to suddenly take a validation quiz about the forum rules and such, and if they weren't validated by the 27th (I think), they were deleted and all their Pokemon and eggs were sent to the shelter. Obviously there were a lot of accounts deleted.
I had to take the quiz, but I had to log in to the forums first, otherwise I just got a picture of a Slaking when I clicked the link. Is that what you got, Alraunne?
They definitely could have done a better job of telling everyone though...


----------



## Minkow

Yeah, without notice, there's something weird going on....


----------



## Dave Strider

^Yeah... Very weird.

In completely unrelated news:

YES.


----------



## Minkow

Once upon a time, there was a Surskit egg. It hatched male and lived happily ever after in the PC.


----------



## Taliax

^Ooh, tell another story! 8D
On an actually related note, I evolved my chikorita that's been sitting in the daycare for so long.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

WHAT IS THIS EPIC BIDOOF EGG I HAVE OBTAINED?


----------



## Dave Strider

I got a couple new egg's from the shelter. I check the description on the Growlithe egg and it says this :


			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Heritage - View
> Father: Moony's Halan
> Mother: Moony's Basaina


----------



## Sylph

Psymon said:


> I got a couple new egg's from the shelter. I check the description on the Growlithe egg and it says this :


Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Noctowl

Soopa bidoof to the rescue!

I wanna name him wonderboy when he hatches, but I've already named a bibarel that. =[ I'll call him wonderboy 2. Or young nasty man. (I should really stop listening to tenacious d)

Of course he'll be male.

Also, I am gonna try and get a shiny buneary, as Sweetie is supposed to be a buneary with pink fur. =]


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Spot the odd one out.
My first event egg. I'm so happy :'D


----------



## Taliax

Wait, a BIDOOF EVENT? I'm confused, but I wish I got one. >:C


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Read this!


----------



## Taliax

I did right after I posted. :P I still don't know why it needs so many interactions to hatch, though, and I wonder if it'll be a special bidoof or something.


----------



## shadow_lugia

What is this.



I JUST WANT MY PICHU


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Looks like it is special :o
It's really cute, can't wait until mine hatches!


----------



## Minkow

I didn't get a Bidoof because my party was full of Surskit eggs.
;^;


----------



## Diz

My party was full because there weren't supposed to be any events..


----------



## Minkow

^Yeah, and that.

I ONLY HAVE 6 SURSKIT EGGS IN MY PARTY
SUPPORT THE RACE


----------



## shadow_lugia

Dammit RainbowRayquaza stop beating me to the punch >:

So, as I was _going_ to say, the IP has actually proved useful! :D

Yeah, even the eggs are described differently...

_Bidoof: A brown egg with a marking on the front that consists of tan, dark brown, red, and white. It doesn't react to anything at all.

Other Bidoof: A brown egg with a marking on the front that consists of white, red, dark brown, and tan. It doesn't react to anything at all._


----------



## Minkow

GPX+ said:
			
		

> Users who have interacted with your Pokémon today - be sure to repay the favour!
> Sumire Takahana (6/5), Sike Saner (6/6), demonqueencass (6/6), Kai Lucifer (6/5), Malliee (6/6), Shota (6/1), Aido Alice (1/1), Nessarose Lucifero (5/3), Edward (6/5), Ditto11 (5/6), jeterboy95 (6/6), Domeki (6/6), leon a darkangel (6/5), X KeiKara X (6/5), Ak101 (6/5), Shadowy crawly (6/5), Irk Splee (6/5), Moony (6/5), alex robinson (6/6), Idle Snapdragon (6/4), ShadowLight (1/6)
> 
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> nindurixi (5), palmedfire (4), Carristo (5), DarknessAngel (5), Suki San (4), Lovethechocolate (1), Vexen (6), COKEMAN11 (4), Paper Snow (6), jackofspadesman (5), iFreeShootingStar (5), SprinkledDonuts (4)



More than usual. *shrug*

SUPPORT THE RACE.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

MY BIDOFO WILL BE IN STUN GUN FORM
AND WILL SILENCE ANYONE WHO OPPOSES IT
WITH ELECTRICITY

ALSO SUPPORT THE RACE!


----------



## Minkow

WHY ARE WE RACING AGAIN


----------



## Darksong

I got a Bidoof!

And what do you guys mean, Bidoof event? Is there something special about them?

Maybe they all hatch shiny... >:D

EDIT: No, the Bidoof... weird. I once drew something like that. o_O


----------



## Rai-CH

I got a special Bidoof egg too. It's gonna take forever before it hatches :( Oh well, it's gonna be my very first novelty!


----------



## Minkow

4 Surskit hatched! two male, two female.
No shinies yet.

EDIT: I was checking out an egg that i bred.


			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Father: Callisto's Spring Days
> Mother: Callisto's Skittles
> 83 Siblings: IceSH's Masquerain, bookist's Masquerain, Carnation's Trickery, aalikane's Surskit, karlo's Surskit, buckwheat2003's Masquerain, milkmanfromthesouth's Surskit, RWMVG1DC's Lyra, turtle199's Surskit, shmack's Surskit, Digital's Surskit, Kurai neko's Surskit, Akuma's Surskit, tehcracker's Surskit, Caprice's Surskit, Thapahiska's Surskit, Ayilli's Longlegs, The PokeMaster's Surskit, yente's Surskit, killjoy's Masquerain, Mephi's Masquerain, Nexus's Masquerain, ChickenOxo's Surskit, Sidailer's Sawski, aiko95's Surskit, Debbie's Rob, bailee101's Sassy, Me0w's Surskit, tenna's soiskit, Lawliepop's Surskit, Neku Sakuraba's Surskit, Lujuria's Masquerain, Lujuria's Surskit, ChocolateFrostedSugarBombs's Surskit, rubin's Egg, BlueBlue's Surskit, Bikky's Surskit, phaned's Surskit, kimpisces's Surskit, Zero K's Puny, Alxndr914's Surskit, Sairye's Harli, Shez's Surskit, Emerald Blaise's Surskit, Red Wolf's Mythe, cake's Surskit, Salix's Surskit, Phoenix304's Surskit, Sowa's Masquerain, Bruder West's Surskit, dgk3593's Masquerain, Taren's Masquerain, NatalieTam's Dream of cute, Miyuko's Surs, sajb's Surskit, sparklesparkle's Josh, roux's Surskit, JoshiesBunny's Surskit, neopetsgirl's Surskit, Fallen's Surskit, Caprice's Surskit, Sunka's Surskit, Stanley Pain's Sanskrit, masrelga's Surskit, Mentlegen's Majora, wfj1996poke's Surskit, Callisto's Surskit, Lady Gretchen's Surskit, Callisto's Surskit, Toasty's Egg, *Kai Lucifer's Egg*, Seelina's Egg, Sparkle's Egg, Callisto's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Callisto's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


what is this


----------



## Kai Lucifer

wait wha-

I'd laugh if that one's shiny.


----------



## Minkow

I'd kill you if that one was shiny.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'd expect nothing less.


----------



## Minkow

GPX+ said:
			
		

> Father: Callisto's Spring Days
> Mother: Callisto's Skittles
> 83 Siblings: IceSH's Masquerain, bookist's Masquerain, Carnation's Trickery, aalikane's Surskit, karlo's Surskit, buckwheat2003's Masquerain, milkmanfromthesouth's Surskit, RWMVG1DC's Lyra, turtle199's Surskit, shmack's Surskit, Digital's Surskit, Kurai neko's Surskit, Akuma's Surskit, tehcracker's Surskit, Caprice's Surskit, Thapahiska's Surskit, Ayilli's Longlegs, The PokeMaster's Surskit, yente's Surskit, killjoy's Masquerain, Mephi's Masquerain, Nexus's Masquerain, ChickenOxo's Surskit, Sidailer's Sawski, aiko95's Surskit, Debbie's Rob, bailee101's Sassy, Me0w's Surskit, tenna's soiskit, Lawliepop's Surskit, Neku Sakuraba's Surskit, Lujuria's Masquerain, Lujuria's Surskit, ChocolateFrostedSugarBombs's Surskit, rubin's Egg, BlueBlue's Surskit, Bikky's Surskit, phaned's Surskit, kimpisces's Surskit, Zero K's Puny, Alxndr914's Surskit, Sairye's Harli, Shez's Surskit, Emerald Blaise's Surskit, Red Wolf's Mythe, cake's Surskit, Salix's Surskit, Phoenix304's Surskit, Sowa's Masquerain, Bruder West's Surskit, dgk3593's Masquerain, Taren's Masquerain, NatalieTam's Dream of cute, Miyuko's Surs, sajb's Surskit, sparklesparkle's Josh, roux's Surskit, JoshiesBunny's Surskit, neopetsgirl's Surskit, Fallen's Surskit, Caprice's Surskit, Sunka's Surskit, Stanley Pain's Sanskrit, masrelga's Surskit, Mentlegen's Majora, wfj1996poke's Surskit, Callisto's Surskit, Lady Gretchen's Surskit, Callisto's Surskit, Toasty's Egg, *Kai Lucifer's Egg*, Sylwia's Surskit, Sparkle's Egg, Callisto's Surskit, Sylwia's Surskit, Azure Seas's Egg, *Kai Lucifer's Egg*, Abandoned Egg, Callisto's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


geh! two?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

ahahah, you must be the only one to breed surskit or something.


----------



## Minkow

i breed masquerain.
and shaddup you.


----------



## Rai-CH

I think I've picked up the Minkow curse, all the Pokemon I've hatched/adopted have been male XD


----------



## Minkow

>:(
it's not THAT bad.
emphasis on THAT
and 'bout 4 surskit have the huge hole thing.
EDIT:





			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Partners: Callisto's Spring Days
> 90 Children: IceSH's Masquerain, bookist's Masquerain, Carnation's Trickery, aalikane's Surskit, karlo's Surskit, buckwheat2003's Masquerain, milkmanfromthesouth's Surskit, RWMVG1DC's Lyra, turtle199's Surskit, shmack's Surskit, Digital's Surskit, Kurai neko's Surskit, Akuma's Surskit, tehcracker's Surskit, Caprice's Surskit, Thapahiska's Surskit, Ayilli's Longlegs, The PokeMaster's Surskit, yente's Surskit, killjoy's Masquerain, Mephi's Masquerain, Nexus's Masquerain, ChickenOxo's Surskit, Sidailer's Sawski, aiko95's Surskit, Debbie's Rob, bailee101's Sassy, Me0w's Surskit, tenna's soiskit, Lawliepop's Surskit, Neku Sakuraba's Surskit, Lujuria's Masquerain, Lujuria's Surskit, ChocolateFrostedSugarBombs's Surskit, rubin's Egg, BlueBlue's Surskit, Bikky's Surskit, phaned's Surskit, kimpisces's Surskit, Zero K's Puny, Alxndr914's Surskit, Sairye's Harli, Shez's Surskit, Emerald Blaise's Surskit, Red Wolf's Mythe, cake's Surskit, Salix's Surskit, Phoenix304's Surskit, Sowa's Masquerain, Bruder West's Surskit, dgk3593's Masquerain, Taren's Masquerain, NatalieTam's Dream of cute, Miyuko's Surs, sajb's Surskit, sparklesparkle's Josh, roux's Surskit, JoshiesBunny's Surskit, neopetsgirl's Surskit, Fallen's Surskit, Caprice's Surskit, Sunka's Surskit, Stanley Pain's Sanskrit, masrelga's Surskit, Mentlegen's Majora, wfj1996poke's Surskit, Callisto's Surskit, Lady Gretchen's Surskit, Callisto's Surskit, Toasty's Egg, *Kai Lucifer's FAIL THE 4TH*, Seelina's Surskit, Deep's Surskit, Sparkle's Egg, Callisto's Surskit, Sylwia's Surskit, Azure Seas's Egg, Kai Lucifer's Egg, TCStarwind's Egg, Callisto's Egg, Ragnor's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


>:( 
what sort of name is that for my bred surskit.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I got two wishlist Pokemon in one go! *hugs self*

why shiny surskit anyways


----------



## Minkow

BECAUSE IT'S EPICALLY BLACK

EDIT: welcome to the gawd no one takes my eggs stage kai.



			
				GPX+ said:
			
		

> Owner: Callisto
> Location: Party
> Maturity: 0 / 3,840
> 
> Heritage -
> 
> Father: Kai Lucifer's BREEDER 1
> Mother: Kai Lucifer's BREEDER 2
> 8 Siblings: Callisto's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Kai Lucifer's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Kai Lucifer's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg


----------



## shadow_lugia

I felt like screwing around. With your MINDS.


----------



## Diz

I would die laughing if one of S_L's skirskits turned out to be shiny.


----------



## Minkow

i would say "oh haha" then get all pissed.
NOTE TO SELF: UPDATE SIG.


----------



## Taliax

HEY CLICK THIS GUY SO I CAN GET IT OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE THE EVENT


----------



## Minkow

event?
there isn't a thread, dammit.


----------



## Taliax

Uh, well, I'm sure there'll be one sometime soon. I try to always keep one space open, but I couldn't help picking up that piplup egg.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I think that there's going to be an event in september, so if there are no other events between then and now, you shouldn't have much to worry about.


----------



## Taliax

Oh. So the bidoof is the only August event? I'm pretty sure I heard about another one somewhere...

EDIT:


			
				Commander Wymsy said:
			
		

> If you didn't notice, all of the Pokémon in the polls are 3rd gen Legendaries that have yet to be released through an event (Latias, Latios and Kyogre are summons, but have never been released through an event). The results of this poll will be used to help determine Legendaries for the event for September *(don't worry about August, that's already planned)*. As with the last poll, I don't need a bunch of replies, merely votes, so this poll is vote only and no replies. That means I don't want a topic about it cropping up either.
> 
> This poll will close on September 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Slowpokes were harmed in the making of this topic.


Unless she means the bidoof event, there'll be another one. And it was CAR = BIDOOF that posted about that one.


----------



## Dragon

FFFFFFFYEAH


----------



## Minkow

wow
me and kai didn't even get one and boom! a shiny?


----------



## Darksong

Great, Dragon! I have a male shiny Sandshrew in my Diamond but he's Bashful not Brave.

Still, Yay! I am happy for Dragon :D

I f I want a shiny I really need to get on GPX+ more.


And Sasuke evolved.


----------



## Dragon

And even better, the Sandshrew line's my second favourite Kanto ;w;

Or.. maybe the third or fourth. Hmm.


----------



## Taliax

Lucky. >.< I can't say i'm really trying for one, though. I just kind of get on whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Minkow

I don't get that many clickers anymore.
when the race started it was like BOOM.


----------



## Noctowl

I'm glad I left a space now. =3 Yay!


----------



## Munchkin

^And what might that be?

Oh yeah, hi guys =3
Yeah, I'm back from another period of disappearing without a trace. Somewhat...well I'm going through my friend list right now, don't know if I'll still feel like clicking after I'm done with that.

Oh, and can anyone tell me what the description of a Ditto Egg is? I want to try and get one from the lab, but I don't know what to look for.


----------



## Darksong

I got one too! :D



Cryptica will be mad at me because I told her the next event was in September....


----------



## Taliax

BLEH BLEH NO EVENT. D: Now I broke my streak of 3 event pokemon in a row because I didn't count the bidoof one cause I didn't feel like it blah blah sad pandas. I probably won't be on GPX+ a whole lot now since I'm on quite a few other adoptables websites where the eggs don't take that long to hatch that I like better. The main reason I play GPX+ is for the events.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

fuck yeah whooo


----------



## Munchkin

If anyone is online, could you please answer a question asap?

Someone on another adoptable pet site site took the GPX+ quiz to get her account re-activated, showed all her answers on the GPX+ thread at that site, and asked for the one answer which she keeps getting wrong. I can clearly spot her mistake, but if I told her the answer, I'd be breaking some kind of rule, wouldn't I? I'd like to help her, but I'm afraid I'll get in trouble if I do.

Advice/help please?


----------



## Minkow

:O
event
well i don't care. i gots a phione already


----------



## Mad MOAI

My party was full of eggs so I didn't get a Zergoose from the event.

D:

Darksong said she'd eventually be mass-breeding her Zergoose, so I might be able to get one :D


----------



## Flora

Okay something's been bugging me;

I got what looks like a Bulbasaur egg a few weeks ago.  I looked at its heritage, and whaddya know, its dad was a Clone.



Is it a clone too?  I know that clone-ness can be passed down, cause one of its sibs is one.  Or can you not tell until it hatches?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Goddammit Mike, your feminine curse keeps on infecting my Pichu :F Here, be useful and work some of your magic on this Treecko instead.



Also, no. Cloned Bulbasaur eggs look different from the regular ones.

EDIT:

*I SWEAR TO GOD IF I GET ONE MORE MALE SNEASEL*


----------



## Flora

Um.



WHAT IN GOD'S NAME IS IT

Edit: Oh, Rayquaza


----------



## Kai Lucifer

You lucky thing.


----------



## Rai-CH

I got a Rayquaza too! Now I have that and the Bidofo to hatch. I'm terrible at being motivated to Mass-click so I have unhatched legendaries/novelties for ages D:


----------



## Tailsy

I got Jirachi the other day. :o


----------



## Kai Lucifer

oh jesus christ run before time stops.


----------



## Coloursfall

ZAPDOS. That's 2 of the 3 birds now :D I just need a name for him... (my Moltres is named Fawks)


And you guuuys help my Luxio be a Luxray! So I can deposit him x3

And lastly...

Me and moony are having a competition ala Kai and Minkow, for a Shinymander.  Female vibes so I can start breeding~


----------



## Noctowl

No legandry for me so far. But my zergoose was shiny, so its all good.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

whut shiny zergoose?

i envy you so much give it to me naooooo


----------



## Kai Lucifer

whut shiny zergoose?

i envy you so much give it to me naooooo


----------



## Diz

Wow, I haven't been on this in forever...forgotten about it actually. Um...I still have a full party, so I don't have any even Pokmon, but I did log in and evolve Totodile and Turtwig. Also, just now, I evolved Eevee into Espeon.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I wanted Palkia D:


----------



## Flora

My Pokemon are developing retardedly slowly. D:

And darn it I have a retardedly good name for em all toooooo...


----------



## Darksong

I wasn't on for ages and had a full party. 

Did I miss any Articuno or Entei event?

*facepalms ahead of time*

Well, at least Sasuke is a Blaziken now because I didn't want to wait half a year, and I deposited Latias.

And why in the world did I get that Cacnea in the first place?


----------



## Alakazam

Hooray, my Zapdos finally hatched~ It's nickname means Outburst in English, for lack of Irish not having the Gaelic equivalent of Thunder.~


----------



## Dr Frank

GPX Twitter said:
			
		

> Everyone be sure you read this before October 7th, and point your friends to it too! http://bit.ly/3Z7Cj5


So now you be active, or your eggys will die... 
Well, technically removed to the shelter, but still. DIE!


----------



## Peegeray

i got a mesprit egg the other day
now all i need is uxie and i have the lake trio... although i don't really care about uxie much because i don't really like it
link to my party


----------



## Darksong

My Zergoose hatched shiny! O.O



I wonder if it was the set shiny...

What's the chance of a shiny on GPX+? Is it different from the normal games?


----------



## Rai-CH

Dr Frank said:


> So now you be active, or your eggys will die...
> Well, technically removed to the shelter, but still. DIE!


I heard that they did that to prevent people from logging in just to get events without actually bothering to hatch them or whatever. 

At least it will be heaps easier to get legendaries! :)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

But I don't have eggers D:

If it applies to Pokemon then I'm screwed though :v


----------



## Dave Strider

RandomTyphoon said:
			
		

> If it applies to Pokemon then I'm screwed though :v


No, it doesn't.

in other news::D


----------



## Alakazam

I think the shiny rate on GPX+ is either one in every 200 or 250 eggs of the same Pokemonzzz hatched.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Psymon said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> in other news::D


ARRRRRRRRRRRRRIGHT~

Ooh o: Event. I warm.


----------



## Not Meowth

Waaaaa I haven't been on here in forever :<

I seem to have acquired a "Zergoose" somehow.


----------



## Flora

Just like little children, I seem to attract events.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Flora and Ashes said:


> Just like little children, I seem to attract events.


Mebbe events are little kids o:


----------



## Dr Frank

The 'egg abandonment' idea is being voted upon and there doesn't seem to be much chance that the original idea will be implemented. On the other hand, your Pokemon can now be dressed up. Not sure yet about about the items that can be bought and equipped. It will be fun to try them on.


----------



## Dave Strider

I really like the new dressing up system.Fit's quite fun, dressing up my Scyther with a crown.


----------



## Sike Saner

After managing to refresh past a slime slugma in the shelter on one fairly recent occasion, managing to refresh past a clone bulbasaur there on another, and managing to refresh past a clone charmander there just yesterday, I was beginning to wonder if I had become hopelessly inept when it came to epic shelter catches.

Then this happened:


----------



## Dr Frank

Wow, that's really lucky. I wish I'd get a Lugia. Wait, has it ever been given away in an event yet?


----------



## Not Meowth

Dr Frank said:


> I wish I'd get a Lugia. Wait, has it ever been given away in an event yet?


I think so. In fact I've seen at least a couple of people with one, so it must have been at one point.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I got back into this because of these two.



I also spent all my time yesterday mass clicking eggs for 500 points so that I could get the Flower Stage for my future Espeon.

Speaking of which, I've gotten my first Eevee egg, which I hope will hatch with the right nature and gender.


----------



## Munchkin

Wow, have I been inactive (again).
Updates, updates!

My current Daycare Pair is a female Snover and male Larvitar, named Whitefall and Briarstep respectively. Reedwing, my Vibrava, is _still_ in my Party because she needs to evolve. She's at level 42. The eggs I currently have are Gible, Totodile, Scyther, Togepi, and Spiritomb. At least, I think it's a Spiritomb....



In other news, I had five Pokémon in my Party for the last two days of the recent event, but still didn't get anything. Oh well.
Also, I can't seem to figure out how I can evolve my Seadra. Is there a Link Cable item?

That's it for today, I suppose~


----------



## Not Meowth

Melodic Harmony said:


> Also, I can't seem to figure out how I can evolve my Seadra. Is there a Link Cable item?


To evolve Pokémon that evolve via trade in the games you just need to wait a few days. I'm not sure if there's a Dragon Scale item you need as well  to evolve Seadra though.

If you click Dex, it tells you how every Pokémon you've obtained will evolve, anyway.

EDIT: Yeah, get a Dragon Scale then wait 5 days.

EDIT 2: I got fed up of my naming policies and couldn't be bothered to rename everything so I started afresh. I'm MiketheFoxhog now and some of you may find I'm now bobtheflyinggiraffe in your pal pads as a result of a futile attempt to re-register with the EXACT same name. Hopefully multiple accounts are allowed if you only use one, but if not then eh.


----------



## Alakazam

GTS+/GPX+ will ban yo arse for usin' multiple accounts, just ta let you know. In other news:


GAHHHH!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Not Meowth

Alakazam said:


> GTS+/GPX+ will ban yo arse for usin' multiple accounts, just ta let you know. In other news:
> 
> 
> GAHHHH!


I know, but I'm only using one of them. They don't seem to mind so far anyway.

Also

:DDD


----------



## Alakazam

Teh Remorages are invadin'. D8

Lulz.


----------



## Dragon

So



Dragon's back~ And she brought an Aerodactyl egg with her.

No event eggs, of course D:


----------



## Dave Strider

I can has lotsa of pokes, but no Remorage. D:


----------



## Charstar

can I join?


----------



## Dave Strider

Sure, you don't really have to ask. 

Anyway, the new Pokewalker thingy. It's OK if your a mass clicker or something like that but, meh.


----------



## Not Meowth

Psymon said:


> Anyway, the new Pokewalker thingy. It's OK if your a mass clicker or something like that but, meh.


Well, it introduces further incentives to full-party click, which could in theory help settle the ongoing argument between people who refuse to return 1-clicks and those who refuse to stop 1-clicking. In some way at least.

Plus it means you can train nine Pokémon at once (six in your party, two in the Daycare, one in the PokéWalker), which is quite nifty if you're obsessed with both grabbing eggs at every possible moment AND evolving all your party before you box them away and forget them forever, like I am.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Sure, you can join. Just post!

No remorage for me... are they breedable?

RemorAID are way cuter, in my opinion though :3 Now I want a level 100 Remoraid...

And...



EDIT: 

It almost disappeared! :O


----------



## Dave Strider

Um, they got that new daycare update now.

If you're inactive for over a week, your pokemon stop producing eggs and experience. I guess that'll stop some of the people who don't do much, combined with the 'Certain amount of Clicks for Certain Events' update. 

Also :  
THIS POKEMON IS NOT FROM KANTO. UNNACEPTABLE!


----------



## Flora

Well, my Rayquaza finally hatched.

Character limits annoy me though.  I have reeeeeally good, creative names and they have to disappear!!!


----------



## Sike Saner

:D

Speaking of novelties, has anyone here seen any crystal onix in the shelter lately? o.o I've seen them fairly recently in the parties of people who seem relatively active, so I know someone out there's still breeding them; I just don't see them pop up anywhere near as often in the shelter as, say, Easter buneary or the clone starters. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever seen a crystal onix egg (let alone a hatched crystal onix or a crystal steelix) in the shelter. o.o


----------



## Chaon

Joining.

I've been trying to evolve my Grimer and Meowth for sometime now. My pokemon are in my sig.


----------



## Noctowl

I want Bronzor. I wish they weren't rare cuz I have fallen in love with the little guys. Though, I should be happy I got Celebi. Unlike Raikou and the Groudon egg I abandonned, I actually like this pokemon. =] 

I keep missing easter bunearies. DX My sister, its a trap, keeps getting loads. =/ Its really irritating.


----------



## Not Meowth

I missed all the event eggs this time because I didn't have enough clicks to be eligible for them D: If only I hadn't re-joined, or if I gave more of a damn, or something.


----------



## Dave Strider

I has a Celebi. :D 

I haven't seen any Crystal Onix eggs in the shelter either.


----------



## Not Meowth

Oh. My. God.

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwN2AQL0BD

Someone has a _hatched_ Regigigas at _Lv50_. Where can I get that many clicks D':


----------



## Mad MOAI

I got a Regigigas... I would have liked Suicune, though. Oh well, more Mambo for me! :D

(Mambo is the name of my Regigigas on Pearl)

Not to mention the fact that:
-I got the Little Man on the 20th and named the MissingNo. "Bonesy"
-I evolved my male lonely Eevee into Espeon and gave it the appropriate name

And much more stuff that's not worth putting here.


----------



## Dr Frank

Jay jay! I got a Regigigas from the event, and hatched a second MissingNo. egg some time before that.


----------



## Not Meowth

Giratina hatched at last :D
And I'm pretty sure I saw a Mew egg in the Shelter but my party was full D':


----------



## Sike Saner

Saw two shinies in the shelter last night but didn't succeed in snagging either of them, alas. Specifically, they were a smeargle and a zangoose--if I'd gotten that shiny zangoose and it was female, I totally would have put it in the daycare with my zergoose.

On the bright side, though, I did manage to get a raikou in the shelter last night. :D


----------



## Dr Frank

Ah yes, the December Event is coming up. Around 4000 eggs will be given away, and I've got my eye on Kyogre.


----------



## Chaon

:O I must get the mystery. Iunno what it is, but that just makes it all the more desirable!


----------



## Mad MOAI

I'm looking at Articuno, but all the event eggs are exciting :)

My sister will be mad at me if I get Regice though. She wants one reeeeal bad, apparently.


----------



## Dave Strider

I want a Ho-oh, I wouldn't mind any of the eggs though. They're all awesome.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Articuno's being given out on my birthday! I really hope I get one! A Ho-oh or Kyogre is fine too.


----------



## Sike Saner

Wow... First I stupidly refreshed right past a regigigas egg in the shelter, and then I failed to grab the darkrai egg that appeared when the shelter reloaded after that refresh. D'oh! X3;


----------



## Flora

Shoulda mentioned this earlier, but my Raikou hatched a few days ago.

And I am having waaaay too much fun with my nicknaming.


----------



## Dave Strider

YES. :D


----------



## Alakazam

I already has two of the legendaries in this event already. x]


----------



## Lord Shyguy

I got a Regice from the event! XD


----------



## Flora

Me and Lord Shyguy are Regice Buddies ^^


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Flora and Ashes said:


> Me and Lord Shyguy are Regice Buddies ^^


:D


Enough said.


----------



## Sike Saner

Fwee, I was hoping I'd get one of these... ^^


----------



## Lord Shyguy

What is it?


----------



## Dave Strider

Judging by the event post's new update, i guess it's a Snow Vulpix. Lucky you.


----------



## Sike Saner

The new vulpix it is indeed.

Meanwhile, look what finally decided to appear to me:


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Wow, I got a Lunar Wing and summoned a Cressilia egg. I've been getting really lucky with these rare eggs! :D


----------



## Peegeray

i got two eggs out of the last event due to a glitch... so far i know 2 other users have got this glitch too... i guess i was just super lucky lol. i got ho-oh and winter vulpix, which is in my daycare right now.


----------



## Darksong

I was really hoping for Articuno, but I got Ho-Oh instead.
That's all right. They're both awesome birds. :)

And now, I'm attempting to breed Bidofo. So far, only Smeargle have managed to hatch...

The new Secret Santa thing interested me, and since I had a Mew just sitting in the PC, I put it in there. The best thing about it is the suspense. :)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Got a Charmander clone the other day, currently breeding it with Slowking.

Plus, deposited a MissingNo. is the Secret Santa. I wonder what I'll get in return.


----------



## Flora

I got a Phione egg in the shelter yesterday and put it in today.

I wonder as well


----------



## Mad MOAI

I stuck my Regice egg in the Secret Santa. I don't really like the Regis except for the Regigigas, which I already have. So now I'm waiting :D


----------



## Dave Strider

Put a Psyduck in Secret Santa and got a Scyther egg. meh.


----------



## Sike Saner

I put in a bulbasaur clone and got an Easter buneary.

Speaking of novelties, I found this a few minutes ago:



Hadn't gotten one of those in quite a while. :D

Also, I think I'm going to try and get the Clicker achievements tomorrow--all of them.


----------



## Coloursfall

So I just started playing again today and, well... :V


----------



## Sike Saner

Congrats! ^^


And phew, managed to get Master Clicker. I'm just glad the site's not as laggy as it had been; trying to get that many clicks in that frame of time would have been quite the pain in the ass otherwise. @_@;

EDIT: Freshly summoned:


----------



## Not Meowth

_aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
_
I found a Manaphy in the Shelter yesterday, but it took me like a minute to realise it was there and somebody else got it first >_<


----------



## Mad MOAI

Mike the Foxhog said:


> _aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> _
> I found a Manaphy in the Shelter yesterday, but it took me like a minute to realise it was there and somebody else got it first >_<


It could have been mine... but neither of us know who got it :(

Anyway, my Cresselia is reeeeeally close to hatching, and Tessenka (my Cradily) is soaring to level 100 from the New Year's Eve/Day maturity boosts and January 3rd's Critical Mass. Currently he's level 58.

Also I got the little man... AGAIN -.- Oh, well. I guess I have a X.A.N.A in my party now...


----------



## Noctowl

Must...*click* get...*click* Newbie clicker...*click*

I swear I will be able to click 1500...I have done it before...grr...

Anyone else struggling with achievements? XD


----------



## Not Meowth

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Must...*click* get...*click* Newbie clicker...*click*
> 
> I swear I will be able to click 1500...I have done it before...grr...
> 
> Anyone else struggling with achievements? XD


I got Newbie Clicker yesterday :D Totally not worth it. Except for the crapload of clickbacks, but oh well.

Really, there are three kinds of achievements; ones you can get pretty easily with enough time, ones you can only really get by luck, and ones there is absolutely no way you'll ever get. Who the hell has time for 12500 interactions in one day :/


----------



## Noctowl

I'll say. According to what I read on the update thread, a lot of people are making a fuss about that. XD hahaha...

*hopes catapie will evolve soon* =3


----------



## Not Meowth

I think the interaction achievements would make more sense if they were _overall_ interactions, personally. Like the higher achievements for breeding, feeding etc. are just has high but are more possible because they can be fulfilled over time.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I managed to get a few achievements already, them being Novice Hatcher, Expert Breeder, Newbie trainer, Professor Oak, What's up Doc, Lucky and Open Hearted. I'll be aiming for Professor Birch and Team Rocket soon as my eggs are hatched.


I got really lucky in the shelter, getting that Phione and a Charmander clone.


----------



## Green

I just joined GPX+ ten minutes ago... So I guess I'll join this. .w.

I got Spiritomb, Weedle, Caterpie, Gible, Corphish eggs and some grey egg.

EDIT: The grey egg is an Onix. D:


----------



## Dr Frank

Good thing then. You won't have to start on your achievements from the beginning then, as new stats didn't keep count with your old actions. :(


----------



## Green

Corphish, Weedle, and Caterpie hatched. :D Corphish and Weedle are female, Caterpie is male. I also abandoned Onix, and got a Magikarp, Sneasel, Wurmple, and Bagon eggs. I think I'm going to ditch Sneasel, though. :/


----------



## Dr Frank

Yay, we can vote on the contests. So far, I've seen this one get a lot of votes: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





My favourites, so far:







And especially:


----------



## Not Meowth

:3


----------



## Flora

*triumphantly holds up Newbie Clicker while gasping for breath* Should've rode on Two Rebels to get all those clicks.

Also 100 points _really_.  Ripoff.


----------



## Noctowl

I know. I felt like punching the screen at that. So much for encouraging clicking. XD


----------



## Green

Current party~ <3 Three Phione, a Murkrow, Dratini, and Riolu. :D


----------



## Peegeray

i got the master clicker achievement today
spoilers: it wasn't fun
and the reward is like 1500 points. what a load of bull!


----------



## Sike Saner

Eariler today, I saw a crystal onix egg in the shelter. It was, to my recollection, the very first time I'd even so much as seen one there in all the time I've been on that site. Crystal onix has been on my most-wanted list for quite a while now.

Yeah, I failed to grab it. X3;

Not long afterward, guess what showed up in the shelter. Dracowymsy egg, that's what. First one of those I'd ever seen in the shelter, and another pokémon that had been on my most-wanted list for quite a while.

I failed to grab that, too. X3;

A few minutes later, I saw a hatched missingno. in there. I tried to grab it and, once again, failed. Then, and only then, did I notice what else was in the shelter with it: Dracowymsy egg. Which I was sure I'd fail to grab since it had sat there for a few seconds already, but I went for it anyway.

The result?



Yeah. I am damned glad that I didn't successfully catch that missingno. that was in there with it. X3

Dracowymsy eggs have appeared or been mentioned in several people's posts in the Latest Obtained thread today, for that matter. Don't know if it's more often than is typical, though.

EDIT: Got a corruption orb. I hope I find something I can use it on sometime soon. 

Also, I think Darius is going to hit level 100 today. I'll be swapping him out for a geodude in order to start work on the Boulder Badge achievement.


----------



## Tailsy

@___@ I started playing again.

12500 clicks?! I'll go blind!! And get carpal tunnel /fml


----------



## Dave Strider

The new achievements are okay I guess. Now i got something for filling a box with Psyduck. Another box! Wait, wut. 

also, 12500 clicks?! I rarely even do 500!


----------



## Tailsy

I know, right?! I'm almost a Newbie Clicker, but...

oh! also:

new novelty. :D


----------



## Sike Saner

That thing is epic. X3 I definitely want one.

Meanwhile, I found this in the shelter a few minutes ago:


----------



## Dr Frank

Looks like this will win the Competition. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Tailsy said:


>


That, _thing_, defies reason and all laws of nature. It should have never existed! It's a conspiracy, I tell YA AAALLLLLLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## Peegeray

one big legend/novelty party...


----------



## Sike Saner

After I don't know how many failed attempts to grab one last night, when I was alert and managed to click many of them the moment I saw them, I get this one when I'm still not altogether awake and it takes more than one click and several seconds for the cursor to even so much as land on the thing. Go figure. XD


----------



## Green

I envy y'all. :c


----------



## Not Meowth

Shellderboy is the wrongest thing ever. It should not be allowed to have happened o.o
At first, I thought somebody dressed up a Machop. Then I saw it.


----------



## Sike Saner

Just found this in the shelter:


----------



## Green

What is it? =o


----------



## Sike Saner

Deoxys. Specifically normal deoxys, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Dr Frank

Hey, perhaps Shellderboy is the pre-evolution to the Cloyster that won the compeition???


EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong:


----------



## Noctowl

Ewwww....O.o whyyyy? 

Anyway, not much happening here. =D


----------



## Not Meowth

I keep finding awesome things. 8D


----------



## Green

:/ ...How are you guys getting this stuff? I see nothing special in the shelter, truthfully.


----------



## Not Meowth

My Missingno. and Manaphy were just floating in the header. I have atrocious luck at finding anything in the Shelter or whatever :<


----------



## Noctowl

I think the best I have found in the shelter is that female Zergoose I have...I dunno though. Either that or clone charmander...^^ Now named after John redcorn from king of the hill for no reason. XD


----------



## Mad MOAI

I've never gotten anything really rare from the shelter. Just the odds and ends like Weedle, Seedot, Whismur, Shuppet, Buneary.... *rambles*


----------



## Darksong

Ditto on Cryptica. ~ I missed a whole bunch of stuff in the past week, and I didn't even _see_ a Shellderboy either...
But I've begun to search for a female Eevee.

My party is here:


As you see, nothing particularly special...


----------



## Flora

Two Rebels got Pokerus :)

Cause she won't evolve dangit D:


----------



## Dave Strider

[url=http://gpxplus.net/ZwxkZQp5AN][/URL]

Woo, Manaphy!


----------



## Dragon

ohai gaise

So I'm looking for a shiny Sentret, trying to hatch starter eggs so I can be Professor Oak, and am totally gunna dress up this Metapod >:[


----------



## Sike Saner

Just summoned: 

EDIT: Just summoned and subsequently corrupted: 

EDIT 2: This just appeared in my party:


----------



## Dr Frank

Same 'ere.


----------



## Noctowl

Woohoo weird black fuzzy things. =3


----------



## Darksong

I believe Pokii has a hatched one.

My female Eevee eludes me, but my shiny Growlithe hunt is going fine. I'm racing against someone on Serebii.



I've never found a chest, though. I should get a Secret Key...


----------



## Steel Scyther

Those black fuzzy eggs are from a novelty called Pokii. My brother has one and he found its species. From the looks of things, a lot of people are getting them.

PS the Pokemon in my signature are in my PC.


----------



## Sike Saner

Summoned a couple of days ago: 

The griseous orb I used to get that came from the backroom. I'm surprised I managed to get it; there was only one in there, and I didn't notice it right away. I've also got a rainbow wing right now (that's what the Johto Master achievement gave me), but I'm gonna wait until one of my other high-maturity-requiring eggs hatches to use it.


----------



## Darksong

Oh! Perfect timing. Sike Saner, I just got my first chest, and I was wondering...

how do I summon something?

I already have a Ho-Oh, so I'll probably sell the Rainbow Wing, but for future reference.


----------



## Sike Saner

You do it on the lab page. Scroll down past the eggs far enough and you'll find a little image of the summoning item. Clicking it summons the egg, but you might have to refresh a few times before it appears. You've got five minutes before anybody else can even see it in the lab. 

I usually use a repel after I've used the summoning item to make the egg appear right away. (Repels are activated on the lab page just like summoning items are; when you have a repel, a button appears under the lab eggs that you can click to use a repel.) Now, in the case of legendary eggs that I've already gotten before (e.g. groudon), however, I wouldn't use a repel because it would also repel the summoned egg. Also note that using a repel to make the summoned egg appear right away is likelier to work if your egg dex has a lot of entries; if you haven't gotten very many kinds of eggs, the repel won't repel very much.

Speaking of summoning, I used that rainbow wing and got that ho-oh egg yesterday. Also, I bought a lustrous orb after the reset and summoned this: 

EDIT: 

HELL YES. :D

I actually initially refreshed past it, too. I noticed it only after hitting F5--the moment the page finished reloading, I used the repel I had lying around, and there that egg was again, sitting all alone. Yeah, good thing I had that repel then. X3 I'm still surprised that that egg was still there after even the tiny little amount of time that it took to use the repel, though. I'm guessing it probably helped that there wasn't like four digits' worth of users online at the time.


----------



## Green

So. Um. I have a tale of something that happened to me a few days ago.

I was looking through the Shelter, looking for something to pop up, when, lo and behold, a Pokii egg pops up! I click it, though I miss it, consumed with anguish, and refresh. After refreshing, I immediately click a Manaphy egg that appeared! I missed that too. Darn.


----------



## Dr Frank

Best way to avoid such mishaps is to never, ever go to the shelter like me. I never go to the shelter and whichever Poke's I did adopt once long ago have now ended up back there.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

I finally found a Manaphy. :D


----------



## Green

The only two Pokemon in my party ATM. The Drifblim is Upndown, my pride and joy, currently at level 54. The Mudkip is Flippers, at level 98. =D I currently have a Gabite in the daycare, waiting for it to get to level 48 so I can evolve him. I also have a Piplup in there until it's ready to evolve also. I've also just obtained the Professor Oak and Professor Elm achievements, and will soon have the Professor Birch one as well. 8D


----------



## shadow_lugia

Note to self: Never doubt the miracle that is GPX+ and its randomness


----------



## Green

shadow_lugia said:


> Note to self: Never doubt the miracle that is GPX+ and its randomness


;=;

I'm going for at least 7,000 clicks before Monday for a chance at a Darkrai egg. :3 I also got Professor Birch. 8D Um... Oh, Flippers reached level 100, and I missed a Squirlte clone, Milotic, Weavile, and Easter Buneary egg. :/


----------



## Noctowl

I gots me some rare pokemons while trying to hunt for girafarig...and then girafarig himself. Yay. =D I am trying to complete the Jotodex. DX


----------



## Coloursfall

AHAHAHA.


----------



## Green

:> This team is fun.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Finally got myself a shiny Rattata, took just over 100 eggs to get him. I'm happy :D
My next goal is just to get all the eeveelutions now, shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Dave Strider

:D


----------



## Sike Saner

Summoned this tonight: 

And got this from the lab not long after:  I'm definitely glad I had a repel on hand, let me tell you...


----------



## Coloursfall

I got a Griseous Orb from one of my achievements!

But I'm scared to use to :C halp.


----------



## Dr Frank

Has anybody _seen_ the new version of GPX+??? It's so damn awesome!!!


----------



## Dave Strider

^ Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Green

I _hate_ the new layout. Right now I'm trying to find a way to change back. :c

@Cookies-
If you don't want it, I'll take it. :>


----------



## Peegeray

Green said:


> I _hate_ the new layout. Right now I'm trying to find a way to change back. :c
> 
> @Cookies-
> If you don't want it, I'll take it. :>


you'll get used to it, it's much more convenient than the old layout

also i got a palkia today for being on gpx+ for a year! c:


----------



## Coloursfall

So I finally decided to use that Orb...


yay~

Also the new layout is pretty spiffy, yes~


----------



## Noctowl

The hunt for sunkern begins...ah I hate picking up these last random ones.


----------



## Tailsy

I got a Heatran for my one year. :D Not too bad!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

holy crap guys I got a soul dew. What to do...?


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Did anyone get the "delicious pudding" event egg? I haven't seen anyone with it yet, so...


----------



## Coloursfall

Nope, but I think I know what it is! One of those slime Slugmas. Saw a couple of 'em that were generated today in parties.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

I got a Fossil Anorith on my first go at the Underground. :D


----------



## Dr Frank

Damn, the curse has returned! No egg received this event. I am doomed! 
=|   -->   =[


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Me neither. D:

And I missed an Easter Buneary in the Shelter.


----------



## Dr Frank

OMG! I got a Griseous Orb, what should I do?

Also, I hatched two eggs.

Also, I abandoned an egg.

Also, I got the expert breeder achievement.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I got this beast for my one year, whoo!

When he hatches I am calling him Happy.


----------



## Noctowl

Latias hatched today. =] Good thing too, I'm running out of space for all my pokemon. XD


----------



## Darksong

Peegeray said:


> you'll get used to it, it's much more convenient than the old layout
> 
> also i got a palkia today for being on gpx+ for a year! c:


What? I was on for a year and I didn't get anything, even though I got the automated PM. Weird.

One of the event eggs WAS Darkrai, correct? Because my sister got it too and she hasn't been on for a year.


----------



## Peegeray

Darksong said:


> What? I was on for a year and I didn't get anything, even though I got the automated PM. Weird.
> 
> One of the event eggs WAS Darkrai, correct? Because my sister got it too and she hasn't been on for a year.


it's an achievement reward, you have to check it first


----------



## Sike Saner

Finally got a squirtle clone recently. Now the only breedable novelty that I've yet to get (apart from some evolved forms and a zombidofo, though I tend to lump the latter in with bidofo as far as breedable novelties go since it only produces the same kinds of eggs as bidofo) is crystal onix.

Also getting very close to getting Sinnoh Master. I'm hoping I get an adamant orb for it, especially since I've got a corruption orb ready and waiting. :3

EDIT: Actually, I'm going to have to get another corruption orb for whenever I get my second dialga, because, well...



Yeah. X3


----------



## Coloursfall

Weeee. Just need a Bidofo now.


----------



## Noctowl

Got an old amber and sold it. =] Now I hope they are selling round stones in the shop, as I am getting sick of Vicky Pollard being on my party. *shoves pokemon in underground*


----------



## Not Meowth

SHINY FUCKING SHUPPET HELL YEAH


----------



## Not Meowth

SHINY FUCKING SHUPPET HELL YEAH


----------



## Kai Lucifer

mike i envy you so much right now. that will eventually be a shiny banette and that will make me envy you even more.

so um haven't been clicking lately due to computer issues but it would be nice to get some clicks towards my latios egg. If it helps, I'm naming it Bluwiikoon as soon as it hatches.

Link is in signature, can't get it up due to the lack of Copy+Paste on the DSi's opera.


----------



## Coloursfall

I finally got a female charmander!

SHINY CHARMANDER RACE VS MOONY IS GO.

Also i bought a backroom key, wooo. Now i need to click like nuts to get more points.


----------



## Darksong

Speaking of which, I'm doing a Growlithe shiny race with a member of Serebi. Support it?

Also, I got a silver wing for my anniversary, so I'll save it for when the Lab is empty. :)



I missed a Char Clone egg in the shelter, though. :<


----------



## Coloursfall

IT KNOWS ONLY RAGE


----------



## Coloursfall

ohnoez double post but


BAHAHAHA. I WIN THE CHARMANDER RACE. We're doing Gulpin next :3


----------



## Not Meowth

Secret Key and Total Bankruptcy get~

I'm about three quarters of the way to Selective Hoarder and Enough Already too :3


----------



## Diz

I've just gotten back into this game..and I evolved my party, into it's final evolutions, now working on getting some of them up to lvl 100. I moved them around a lot


----------



## Dave Strider

Just picked up a Phione from the shelter. :D


----------



## Darksong

I got a Lugia from the Anniversary thing, and also a Groudon from the event. :D

I'm also making good progress on my Growlithe Hunt.

I can never nab any clones or anything from the shelter, though....


----------



## Not Meowth

Anybody know what the description is for a Dialga egg? I've got an Adamant Orb I'm not fond on using in vain.


----------



## Green

WTF I missed my first chest- A black one. :c


EDIT: NEVE MINDDDD LED}


----------



## Darksong

Well, you could always save the Adamant Orb for a Critical Mass day, when the lab tends to have a couple empty spots.~ That's how I summoned my Lugia successfully.


----------



## Coloursfall

Well this is a pretty nice party. I wanted Groudon since I just got a corruption orb (8D) and the corrupted Groudon is teh sex. But a Rayquaza is fine too.

I did managed to hatch a Zergoose in one day, though. I'm breeding them now.

WHAT SHOULD I BREED NEXT of my novelties? Remorage, Valencool, or Slime Slugma.


----------



## Green

"A grey egg with a bizarre pattern. There is a blue spot in the middle that shines like a gem. It seems like time around it is being affected by its presence."


They key word is "time". =P


----------



## Green

"A grey egg with a bizarre pattern. There is a blue spot in the middle that shines like a gem. It seems like time around it is being affected by its presence."


They key word is "time". =P


----------



## Diz

I think I  manged to grab a zergoose egg from the shelter but i'm not sure


----------



## Coloursfall

This egg? Nope. Seviper. Zergoose eggs have a blue Z shape on.


----------



## Dave Strider

Yay.  :p


----------



## Dr Frank

I got a Groudon. Ya-hey!


----------



## Noctowl

Aw, I wanted an articuno but got rayquaza. This game hates me. =[


----------



## Coloursfall

Weee. I got a Rainbow Wing from the backroom, and just summoned this~


----------



## Green

My luck never ends.


----------



## Dr Frank

After a whole year (technically 11 months, but whatever) at an abysmal rate of some perhaps 50 clicks a week, on average, I just achieved my goal of getting an Amulet Coin. Yay...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

whee I got a Zapdos egg from the event.


----------



## Green

;~;

Kai

Why

DOES 

THIS EVEN GIVE AWAY ZAPDOS FOR MYSTERIES


I would've been clicking like crazy if I'd known there would be Zapdos given away. ;_;




EDIT: FUCK YEAH MISSINGNO. HATCHED


----------



## Not Meowth

\o/
Now to decide if I feel like corrupting it.


----------



## Green

o.o

Am I the only one with a Corruption Orb but nothing corruptable?


----------



## Sike Saner

Nope; I've got two and have yet to get a hold of either the lugia egg or the second dialga egg for which I bought them.


I managed to refresh past yet _another_ crystal onix egg last night. Go me. XD;


----------



## Dr Frank

Huh, something strange been going on with the ads on the site for some time now. This just happened to me while I was clicking.


----------



## Green

It must be your computer. Mine's not doing that.


----------



## Flora

Guess who was happily hatching her eggs _and realized she had an articuno._


----------



## Darksong

Lucky!~ I wish I had gotten one, but I got a Groudon because my sister reminded me that the event started... _right before the script ran_ ^^

I hope I find a Corruption Orb...


----------



## Not Meowth

Flora and Ashes said:


> Guess who was happily hatching her eggs _and realized she had an articuno._


SAME HERE
only with male pronouns >>

Also I just saw two legendary/novelty eggs in the shelter at once. And missed both. ;_;


----------



## Munchkin

I've...never had any luck with legends/novelties/events and the like, so I've given up hunting for them. Just aimlessly collecting now, I guess =3
Adopted a level 100 Buneary from the Shelter =3


----------



## Green

...Two MissingNo. now? o.O


----------



## Dr Frank

Wow, enjoying the green layout. What a ******* relief from that eye-hurting damned red and grey monotony. Way to go GPX+.


----------



## Green

HOLY SHIZ GREEN LAYOUT <333


----------



## Coloursfall

got these two in the SAME Shelter refresh. Bwuuuh.  And the egg was bred by Moony :3


----------



## Dave Strider

Everyone's so lucky. I only have one Novelty. :(

BTW, has anyone tried out this? Someone wrote a script which improves GPX slightly, E.G. closing tabs after you've fed pokemon/eggs, adds sorting options to Online List, Etc.


----------



## Coloursfall

I AM CURSED WITH MALE BUNEARY.

Both my Easters and my one normal are boys :C


----------



## Dr Frank

*Shimmering blue egg and a fossil, hmm...*

Got an 'Armour Fossil' from the underground. Wonder what that does? Also, Psymon, I don't think that that script works. At least, for me.


Got this, lulz for me.


----------



## Sike Saner

Fossils summon a novelty version of a fossil pokémon to your party. That's right--_directly_ to your party, so make sure you have a space open for it before you use it. Just go to your inventory tab; the fossil should be there. IIRC, there's a "use" link next to the fossil; just click that, and there you go.

EDIT: 

FINALLY. X3


----------



## Dr Frank

Thanks, I'll use it the moment I get space in my party.


----------



## Grass King

I finally saw the little old man, and look what he left me...



In other news, I only need to do some evolutions, buy some items, and find a Magby and Porygon, egg or hatched, before I have the Johto Master Achievment.

However, Magby eggs seem to be strangley rare now that I want one, and Porygon is still as elusive as ever. Seen alot of novely and rares in the shelter, but keep missing them.


----------



## Green

Do you guys plan to enter the egg design contest? I know I will!


...even if it's not a Pokemon. ^_^;


----------



## Noctowl

I might do if I have time to sprite. =]

Edit: done one. =]


----------



## Diz

I'm going shiny hunting...specifically for Ralts. And if I don't get one, maybe I'll get an achievement for a box full of one species.


----------



## Green

I just snagged an Easter Buneary egg from the shelter! =D I also plan to start hunting for a shiny Caterpie. :S


----------



## Dr Frank

I used my fossil thing to get 

After hatching Epimetheus, of course.


----------



## Green

YAY. YAY. YAY.

At first, I was all "WTF WHERE IS THE EGG ARGH JUST MY LUCK TO MISS IT" but then I found it. x3


----------



## Sike Saner

Well, that's one less summon item to have to buy now and one less corrupted pokémon to acquire. Now if I could just get a hold of a lugia egg...


----------



## Green

:o

I SAID :o


Two legendaries. c:


----------



## Munchkin

I got my first shiny!~

Shiny Bellsprout =3
Now I have all the Pokémon required to get the Rainbow Badge. Now to just level them up...


----------



## Noctowl

Aw, my entry is losing...I wish I had entered one of the mother 3 ones I have just made instead...


----------



## Flora

I got a green orb for my anniversary item!

...i already have rayquaza.  what the hell


----------



## Green

Flora and Ashes said:


> I got a green orb for my anniversary item!
> 
> ...i already have rayquaza.  what the hell


I'll take it! xD

...we need trading on GPX+


----------



## Flora

that we do.

oh well, I can use it to get my bicycle :D


----------



## Dr Frank

Skins lolwut.
A nice and much needed change. I'm using the orange skin, and didn't notice there was a grey one 'till I read the update.

Also, lost the contest, yay me. My entry:


----------



## Diz

I got a shiny Ralts! So happy! And then I found two Phione eggs in the shelter!


----------



## Munchkin

I had already adopted 3 Pokémon in the Shelter when it happened...an explosion! Of abandons! Tons of amazing Pokémon up for grabs!
...the first time that's happened while I was online x]

So I missed a MissingNo. but I managed to grab a level 30 Electivire along with two different Rotom - Heat and Frost, I believe, though I've stuffed them in my PC. I changed the Heat one into a Cut Rotom <3


----------



## Mad MOAI

Woot. I nabbed myself a Corruption Orb (or rather, Lust got it in the Underground for me) -- _a single day after I hatched my Groudon._ At least I like normal Groudon better than Fake Groudon :V I'll probably sell the orb eventually, but right now I'm keeping it just in case I find a Bidofo or something.


----------



## Dave Strider

Got a Cresselia egg for my One Year Anniversary and just now i got a Corruption Orb. Probably gonna sell the orb though.

EDIT:   SHELTER SLIME SLUGMA. :D


----------



## Darksong

I bought a Corruption Orb from the shop! :D

"Lucky me!~"

Well, yeah, it _was_ really lucky because I barely had enough points. But I have over 100 eggs on my shiny Growlithe race now! (It's with someone on Serebii, which I rarely visit anymore...)


----------



## Dave Strider

Hmm. The new tab closer is kinda cool, but I liked SigmaJargon's version better.


----------



## Flora

okay so the shelter-division-thing is officially one of the best things ever.

got a girl mareep out of there for my plot :)


----------



## Sike Saner

I'll be eligible for Happy Anniversary! soon. :D I'm hoping that that will lead to me finally getting a lugia egg.


----------



## Green

I've gotten _another_ Little Man, and an Easter Buneary.

And I decided to check my 'Daycare offspring' tab.

Some other guy got my Caterpie egg from when I was hunting.


_His_ was shiny. ;-;


----------



## Sike Saner

Ouch. D: I've had some of the daycare eggs I released turn out to be shinies myself (specifically, there's a shiny pinsir, a shiny metagross, and a shiny ivysaur out there that I bred), but I wasn't hunting for any of those shinies at the time. 

Haven't really done any shiny hunting to speak of, now that I think of it. Well, okay, I did a sort of half-assed shiny snorunt hunt once, but I didn't stick with it for very long at all. X3; I have yet to get any shinies on GPX+, but again, I've not really put any effort into trying to get any. Presently, I'm focused almost entirely on getting the badges.

Meanwhile, I accidentally put my scyther in the underground rather than the walker. XD; So yeah, that's going to put a little extra delay between me and the Hive Badge achievement that wouldn't have been there otherwise. X3


----------



## Patar

May 10 is gonna be my anniversary. I've lost two Winter Vulpix, 2 Clone Squirtles, 1 Clone Charmander and a Slime Slugma. One Clone Squirtle was 100% maturity but my computer lagged. The Slime Slugma was in the Safari Zone. Everything else were eggs. People don't seem to like Phiones cause I see like everyone have their eggs.


----------



## Dr Frank

Got a soul dew for as a le anniversary gift.


----------



## Sike Saner

Just found out that my haunter Zalthis has pokérus. That's the first of my pokémon on the site to ever get infected.


----------



## Dr Frank

Got a Corruption Orb from the underground! Go Butterfree!
Shadow Lugia Shadow Lugia Shadow Lugia here we go.

Also got the 'over nine thousand!' achievement.


----------



## Sike Saner

Finally got my first shiny on that site! :D


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

*joins* I got two easter bunearys,a slime slugma,valentacool and a dracomysy egg.


----------



## Dave Strider

Hahaha, man that was lucky spotting this in the shelter. That's two slime Slugma's now.


----------



## Noctowl

Hatched Rayquaza, finally. Not much else happening, except I only have a few Pokemon left till I get the Jhoto dex achievement. Hope the reward is good.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Dracomysy hatched and found a Moonstone in the underground. I figured out that i missed a CRESSELIA egg. *head desk*


----------



## Patar

Don't worry. I missed a Ho-oh in the shelter. It was hatched too.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

I was lucky enough to find an Adamant Orb in the Underground. I got the Dialga, but I need a Corruption Orb...


----------



## Green

OωO

Man, I would totally fight you for that Dialga. Especially since I have a Corruption Orb...


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I had someone reales a shaymin for me but i didn't get it.... and of course the person who got it was a legend hoarder ;<; BUT I got a clone charmander and another dracowmysy... and Zergoose hope my underground pokemon brings me a summoning item


----------



## Dr Frank

Oh no, my party is infected. I meant to remove them but now...
Got the Team Rocket achievement, hoping to get something from the "mystery" event.


----------



## Drowzee64

I made account three millenniums ago but didn't start collecting until today. Found Absol and Larvitar eggs! :) Snorunt is pretty awesome, too. I wonder what that last egg is? I hope it's a Drowzee.

Fun fact: I literally lol'd at the "Ranch Undressing" achievement and Lord Shyguy's avatar.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I just grabbed a Lv.55 Zergoose 0_0 I figured out if you stay there for long enough you will see lots of novelties


----------



## Coloursfall

horkhork i haven't posted here in ages.

My current party:

Scout I'm training because SCOUT<3, Hammer is nearly level 100 (he was surprisingly easy to level), and I got another Missingno. egg the other day! woo. 

I'm currently breeding Slime Slugmas, but once the pair in there is level 100 I'm going to swap them out for my Surskit and Pinser, since I have the Pokemon, but not the eggs =w= Surskit is the last common egg that I need to get for 100% completion in that area.

After that, though, anyone have ideas for what I should breed next? Take a look at my PC boxes and give me ideas 8D

...also I did this 8D


----------



## Green

If you have a second Valentacruel/cool, breed those. =3= I've been wanting one SO BADLY.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Can Pokki and Zergoose really breed? Or am I just going to waist my time??


----------



## Coloursfall

Well, considering there are achievements for breeding them with stuff, yes...? And I've bred my Zergoose before.

*scribbles Vanenticruel on the Breeding List*


----------



## Sike Saner

Full Metal Cookies said:


> ...also I did this 8D


XD That is awesome.

You know what else is? The fact that some of the badge achievements have certain pokémon in common. I only have to raise a nosepass to 100 to get Stone Badge because I already have a level 100 geodude from back when I did Boulder Badge, for example.

Now if only I could find some more tinymushrooms and nuggets. X3 I have two of the former, but if I recall correctly, I've only ever found exactly one nugget in all the time that I've had an account on that site, and that was months and months ago; I'd have sold it right after I got it.

On that note, I have a couple of other things in the "valuable items" category (namely a star piece and a pearl) sitting around that I won't sell on the chance that there are eventually achievements for collecting a certain amount of each of those. X3;


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I'm looking for Missingno. right now but I missed like 3 people dropped for me ;_;


----------



## Green

Somehow, I just snagged a level 100 Gengar from the shelter. :0


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Lucky duckie^ I have to wait until midnight to adopt any more shelter pokemon so that puts my stalking on hold =/ It seems like people realease high level pokemon *coughmyzergoosecough* That'd be awesome to see a ditto at that level,if you see one at all that is


----------



## Not Meowth

What the heck is my Geodude doing in the Underground he's been down there for weeks D:

Oh also I got a Lustrous Orb a while back and also found a Fin Fossil in the back room.


----------



## Coloursfall

Weee, I have almost-half of my nickname set~!

And I used the Soul Dew that my Luxray brought me and got a Latios!


----------



## Lord Shyguy

I managed to grab an Easter Buneary in the shelter. :D


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I just bought a Secret Key for the sale price now I only have 292 points left.Hopefully my underground Pokemon brings me something. Can you get summoning items in the back room?


----------



## Not Meowth

ArceusPalkia916 said:


> I just bought a Secret Key for the sale price now I only have 292 points left.Hopefully my underground Pokemon brings me something. Can you get summoning items in the back room?


I've seen fossils and Corruption Orbs, so I'd imagine so.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Got a Manaphy in the shelter. It even has a pretty good nature. I saw another one when I went back but I missed it but some other lucky person got it.


----------



## Patar

Wow I actually got it :D


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Hunting for the little man >.< Why am I so obsessed with getting a Missingno?


----------



## Green

:DD I just snagged a Winter Vulpix egg. x3


----------



## Patar

I stole your Easter Buneary too :D


----------



## Green

Actually I have two already. x3


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

^ I missed the Missingno again.....anyway,not finding much in Backroom tonight


----------



## Green

You PM the person this time. :x


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Ah,forget it. I'll just keep missing Missingno. ;3 I'm taking a break right now for the hunt for Missingno. I saw SEVERAL People with like two in every box*glares*


----------



## Green

...dear god I got another Little Man. :|


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I'm being stalked by Levels 100s 0.o ^I will fight for that little man not many people are in shelter so techinally,easier to get stuff people drop for you


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I got my first chest! And....it's a Lustorus orb. me and my friend were taking turns clicking back & forth between our accounts and I was like "Look Angelina! I found a Red Chest! " Does a Lustorus orb summon Dialga or Palkia?


----------



## Green

Neat! I remember my first chest was a Black Chest. :0 The Lustrous Orb summons Palkia.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Well,it worked. We thought I wasn't going to find it but I got it.


----------



## Green

Haha, that happened to me when I summoned my Shaymin. :x It was a "FFFFF" moment then.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I missed a Remorage egg yesterday. I wish they'd give you more time to find your summoned Pokemon like 10 minutes or so. 5 minutes is hardly very long.


----------



## Drowzee64

Oh man this stuff is addictive. Thank you for making those evil boring weekend afternoons with nothing to do go away, GPX. <3

In other news, I got a Chikorita egg and a Chatot egg today. Two more favorites off of my collection list~


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I'm going on a clicking spree. So far I have 6,311 clicks


----------



## Ace Of Spades

Yo.

Kinda new here, I'd like to join.

This is the team I like the most:




Errr... well, I kinda like steel types... Does that show?

Even though, I'm raising these ones right now...




Yeah... That's about it...


----------



## Mad MOAI

Yup, Ace of Spades, we welcome you into the club ;) Your name kind of reminds me of something from Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker with the same name: a black-and red wolf. :D

To be more ON topic, I snatched a Slime Slugma egg from the shelter (/alliteration) a while ago but I didn't bother to tell you guys until now. XP


----------



## Chopsuey

I guess I'll join. :D

I don't have much. D: Currently trying to breed my Trapinch. :D


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I saw a Kyogre egg in the shelter! I missed it though. Can we get the event for today still?


----------



## Green

o_o What event?


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Jirachi egg for Marvelously Monsterous Mystery month. I want to know if it's worth about another hour getting one


----------



## Mad MOAI

If it's crossed out on the post, you can't get it anymore. Which makes me sad, because I really want a jirachi -.-


----------



## Chopsuey

Wait, so that egg that looked like a Celebi egg could have _actually_ been one? o.o


----------



## Ace Of Spades

Yay! 

Hmm... I also got a Jirachi for the Event. Also, I found a Manaohy yesterday, but it's probably hatched by now. =P


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Wow, that was really lucky. I went to the home page after being inactive for eons and I see the little man. Alas, I'd already navigated away when I saw him but he was there again right after. Missigno no. 3 for me now, though I gave away the second during the trading event.


----------



## Ace Of Spades

It wasn't there 'again'. The Little Man now stays for as long as necessary, except when you move to the PC or any other page from where you may empty your party by one spot.

... By the way, does that mean abandoning and hatching eggs, too?


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

So close to 10,000 clicks. Only about 2k more! I have a feeling today's event is a Celebi


----------



## Not Meowth

AAAAARGH

I JUST SAW A REMORAGE, DRACOWYMSY, SLIME SLUGMA _AND_ SHELLDERBOY EGG IN THE SHELTER ALL AT ONCE AND I MISSED THEM _ALL_


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Mike the Foxhog said:


> AAAAARGH
> 
> I JUST SAW A REMORAGE, DRACOWYMSY, SLIME SLUGMA _AND_ SHELLDERBOY EGG IN THE SHELTER ALL AT ONCE AND I MISSED THEM _ALL_


Something similar happened to me. I saw clone charmander and a Shellderboy egg at same time and then when I refreshed I saw Kyogre egg


----------



## Patar

Aww. I missed the Valentacool but refreshed and got another Dracowymsy egg ~~ :D


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I got IT's OVER NINE THOUSAND! acheivement. I'm eligble for the event tommorrow. Boy,is Opera hard to use on a netbook


----------



## Grass King

I just got TWO hatched Manaphy from the shelter, on consecutive pages.

Should have missed the fist one though, toook me a while to notice it.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I'm being stalked by Milotics,Tangrowths and Yanmegas. I got a hatched fossil Anorith in shelter.I already have one but I just grabbed it anyway.


----------



## Dave Strider

Found a hatched Dracowmsy in the shelter. :D

EDIT: AND I JUST NOW FOUND A DRACOWYMSY EGG! :DDDDDD


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I missed a Raikou in shelter due to a*bleeping*Venusaur


----------



## Not Meowth

Got Boulderbadge today. _No goddamn reward. Are you kidding me._


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I got the Safari Warden achievement and got 1,500 points and got a Pokeradar.


----------



## Darksong

I missed a Shellderboy, Valentacool _and_ Bulbasaur Clone (D: I want a clone!) in the shelter, but managed to snag a Slime Slugma.


----------



## Green

Let's see...

1) Got a Slime Slugma egg
2) Bought a Secret Key
3) Got another Slime Slugma egg
4) Sold my Corruption Orb D8
5) Bought a Claw Fossil but sold it so I could buy an Armor Fossil, which I missed D8
6) Got a Root Fossil

So.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Once Darksong said she found a Shellderboy egg in the shelter, I scoured it, alternating between GPX+ and my math homework. And now I've snagged three Chatots to make almost absolutely sure that I'll have at least a male and a female when I hatch them so I can get a breeding pair. Those things are rare, you know. ._.

Also saving a spot in my party for a shellderboy. I also hatched my slime slugma, but I don't have a name for her yet.


----------



## Green

!!!!

I just missed a Shaymin and Bulbasaur Clone egg in the shelter. D:


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

^When?! All I got was a Clone Charmander egg and a female Clone Squirtle


----------



## Patar

What's with people and their awesome eggs? But I just snagged two Dracowymsy eggs today :D I got one then refreshed then another one showed up. But full party D: Then dumped my Pokemon in the PC, went back to the shelter again and a Easter Buneary showed. Missed that. Then refreshed for one final time and scored the second Dracowymsy. That's my... 4th Dracowysmy. :D Too bad I don't have a Ditto...


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Finally got a Treeko egg. Whenever I'm looking for something,I never find it. o.o


----------



## Sike Saner

Had kind of an amusing experience with enigma stones lately. I've used three so far. The first one summoned a latias. The second one summoned... I don't know what; I missed that one. I do know that whatever it was, it wasn't anything I was lacking, though. Anyway, the third enigma stone--which, incidentally, I got as a reward from the achievement for missing a summon--actually got me something that I _was_ lacking: a lugia, for which I had a nice corruption orb waiting. :3

So yeah, I'm glad to have missed that one summon, seeing as how doing so led me to get not only an achievement but also something that I was specifically looking for. X3

...And still am looking for, actually, because I still don't have a regular lugia. It seems like silver wings are the summoning items that I see the least of in the backroom, and from what I've experienced, they seem to go _very_ fast, even for summoning items.


----------



## Flora

yaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Green

What are Enigma Stones? :0!


----------



## Flora

hey.

hey lookit.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I've got good karma. I got a green orb;I recently got my foot caught in the door and it ripped off some skin and 15 minutes later,green orb in the backroom! Then I got Big Spender Achievment and got an Enigma stone!


----------



## Patar

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=26606&st=20&p=1035464&#entry1035464

Look at that D: No more Lvl 100s from the Daycare anymore D:


----------



## Noctowl

I know. That is so annoying...I was trying to get all Pokemon in the TROFAF box to L100. Thankfully Lish made it in time. =[

I shouldn't complain really, I have got loads of Novs atm. Found two slimes in the shelter but abandoned one after a while (I didn't need the other one really, I wanted to give someone else a chance) and I found another clone charmaner (<3) not too long after that. And, I snagged a corruption orb from the backlot and I have no idea of what to do with it. Sigh.

MUST GET MORE POINTS


----------



## Patar

Bleh. I have too little points. Tried Opera mass clicking but it died on me. D:


----------



## Noctowl

Yeah, mine does when the flash ads appear. But because of the new "people without blocked ads get more out of clicks" thing, I have them unblocked. Meh. ^^;


----------



## Patar

I just use Chrome and Ctrl + Tab and click randomly. Still works even though my Internet sucks.


EDIT: OH MY GOD COME ON! I ALMOST MADE THE STUPID CLICK ACHIEVEMENT WITH CHROME. 25 tabs max... BUT IT HAD TO RESET WHEN I WAS ONLY A COUPLE HUNDRED AWAY. I coulda made the achievement. Meh. Today, they're installing Fios. Faster :D


----------



## Noctowl

I use firefox and snaplinks. I don't have the time for the clicking achievements above "newbie". ._. Took me a while just to get to that number.


----------



## Chopsuey

*Has been neglecting coming here*

Well. I missed an awesome-looking pink egg covered in hearts, which would be a Valentacool, right? 

Then I found some blue egg I wanted to hatch for no apparent reason. :P

I have a couple pokemon raised to level 62 and 65. That's all I got. D:


----------



## Patar

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I use firefox and snaplinks. I don't have the time for the clicking achievements above "newbie". ._. Took me a while just to get to that number.



I couldn't even get newbie D:


----------



## Green

...i just snagged a level 100 zergoose from the shelter. 8|


----------



## Noctowl

Patar said:


> I couldn't even get newbie D:


Tbh, I don't have time anymore for newbie. I spent a whole day trying to get that, and I almost gave up. Stupid achievement.


----------



## Patar

I got Fios yesterday. OMG it's so fast. I'm gonna try at my uncles house today though. His computer is just fast. And the new shine recorder thing is pretty cool. There goes my Secret Key....


----------



## Green

Heeeey. Hey hey thar.

so apparently no one likes selling shield fossils. :| i settled for a helix fossil and, well.

and i snagged a remorage egg.


----------



## Noctowl

I love the shine recorder. =] Now I can keep track of my shiny cleffa hunt. X3

Clicking like crazy; want all eggs hatched atm. @_@ Its so annoying.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I was literally SWARMED by Lv.100's and legendaries. Got a Cresselia,Giratina and a Fossil Aryodactal Missingno.211 species in the shelter currently. I think it's a ban drop or something. The Cresselia I got had no previous owners,just a time line. 0.0


----------



## Noctowl

Fossil anorith hatched shiny. =] This is my second shiny; my first was Zergoose.


----------



## Not Meowth

I've found and adopted TWO Slime Slugma eggs from the Shelter :D Hopefully they turn out different genders so I can breed them, or I'll feel really greedy. :c
Also, I got an Enigma Stone as a prize for some achievement. Anyone know what it summons?


----------



## Green

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Fossil anorith hatched shiny. =] This is my second shiny; my first was Zergoose.


what.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Got a Zapdos 8D it's a little late but meh.


----------



## Green

ArceusPalkia916 said:


> Got a Zapdos 8D it's a little late but meh.


WHAT.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Yes I have a Zapdos  I named him Zeus ^^


----------



## Flora

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Flora and Ashes said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.


How come all I get are Missingno.s?  But comgratulations!


----------



## Flora

what is this i don't even

(yes i know what it is i'm just freaking ASTOUNDED)


----------



## Peegeray

dracowymsys aren't really rare any more though P: i have 3 and i don't even play gpx+ that much...


----------



## Sike Saner

Finally got Master Trainer the other day. :D

Almost done with the badge achievements--just got some Sinnoh ones left to go--so I'm now using my party for hatching eggs for various achievements and doing all leveling in the walker. Given how fast the walker can get some of these up to 100, I'm rather wishing I'd started just letting it handle the leveling alone earlier--I might have had some of the achievements that require egg hatching that I don't have already by now. X3;


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

My friends Poocheyana hasn't came from the underground yet.It's been there for about 3 weeks XD the longer they are under there does that mean they could get summoning items?


----------



## Sike Saner

:D :D :D



ArceusPalkia916 said:


> My friends Poocheyana hasn't came from the underground yet.It's been there for about 3 weeks XD the longer they are under there does that mean they could get summoning items?


As far as I'm aware, what (if anything) they come back with is completely random.


----------



## Green

...i missed a cresselia i summoned then whatever i got from the enigma stone D:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

So does anyone know what these mysterious boxes are?


----------



## Patar

The boxes in the corner is some sort of upgrade. By the looks of the forums, it's supposedly some sort of PC box that does something.


----------



## Noctowl

Put my politoed inside the box. =3 Hope it turns out alright.


----------



## Sike Saner

Makes me glad that I ran out of shelter grabs for the day. X3


----------



## Noctowl

You guys gonna try the shiny hunt competition? I'm not very lucky when it comes to shinies I want but I am gonna try my best. =3 Swinub isn't that bad anyway.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I might try.I'm going away so I wont have much time to hunt.At like 1 in the morning there were like 300 pokemon in the shelter.I finally got a Shellderboy.But it's female


----------



## Dave Strider

I'm definitely entering. 

Also:


All in 2 days shelter stalking. :D


----------



## Not Meowth

So I found a Red Orb last night and then a Lunar Wing today. I already own a Cresselia so I wasted the Lunar Wing to get the Consolation Prize achievement. The reward for which was an Enigma Stone, of which I now have two. :J


----------



## Patar

SHINY SWINUB HUNT :D

But I gotta hatch a Swinub first D:


----------



## Sike Saner

Sixty-one swinub eggs later...



Mission accomplished. ^^

EDIT: Plus one of the other eggs I've bred for the competition so far has turned out shiny, too. :D I'm going to continue breeding swinub for the duration of the competition in the hopes of helping more people get a shiny one.


----------



## Coloursfall

DAHAHAHA

That's two achievements in one! Shiny Hunter and Pokii's Rage.


----------



## Flora

> Novelty Seeker (no reward)


:(


----------



## Noctowl

Still hunting for that shiny...everyone seems to be lucky atm. XD


----------



## Patar

Sike Saner said:


> Sixty-one swinub eggs later...
> 
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished. ^^
> 
> EDIT: Plus one of the other eggs I've bred for the competition so far has turned out shiny, too. :D I'm going to continue breeding swinub for the duration of the competition in the hopes of helping more people get a shiny one.


I want your shinies ~~~


----------



## Flora

Totally not a shiny Swinub but :D


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I gotta pocket full of Remorage,pocket full of Remorage and it's all mine XD


----------



## Sike Saner

Finally got Pokii's Rage! :D



Fwee. ^^


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I hope people will breed the Summer Swinub.


----------



## Darksong

I don't actually like the Summer Piloswine much; I'm glad I didn't participate in the contest. Nothing important has happened to me on GPX+ lately thanks to my lack of activity, but apparently, Slime Slugma isn't a novelty any more. (Maybe they had too many, or it was just getting common?)


----------



## Sike Saner

Yay. ^^

Also finally got Master Summoner, which means no more need (unless they decide to make another corruptible summonable... or for that matter a corruptible anything) to buy costly things from the backroom. And that in turn should be of benefit toward getting Corporate GPXPlus.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I always keep seeing SS's.>.<


----------



## Dave Strider

YES.


----------



## Sike Saner

Awesome, congrats! :D


I've yet to get a shiny novelty myself. I did manage to get this recently, though:


----------



## Darksong

*applause* Shiny Dracowymsy is very cool in my opinion. My only shiny is a shiny Zergoose, but I never do anything with it (it's already level 100) and I already have Trio Collector, so... I might give it away if they do Secret Santa again on Christmas. (Unless there's an achievement that requires a shiny Zergoose...) Last year I gave away a Mew and got a Latias in return, which I was happy about...

/out of season

I also started a shiny Buizel hunt earlier (but nothing yet, of course xD)


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Summoned with enigma,saw latios egg,grabbed it and it wasnt mine so I went back and got a shaymin which was mine 8D I havent been on in a while so I guess karma thought I deserved it or something xD wait,what's secret santa?


----------



## Darksong

Secret Santa was an event-type thing that GPX+ did last year in December where you would deposit a Pokemon and at the end of December receive a different Pokemon with the same rarity [usually] that someone else had put in. It was a rare occasion that someone would get a Pokemon of a different rarity, most specifically a more common Pokemon than the one they put in, but that had been merely a mistake.


----------



## Flora

so i don't have a link cause i wasn't thinking, but I went to summon a legendary and I FOUND A DITTO.


----------



## Mad MOAI

_I_ went to summon my first ever summoned legendary... and I got it in four minutes :D I heard somewhere that you have to know what you're looking for AND for a really long egg description, and that helped alot.


----------



## Noctowl

Got my shiny cleffa and unlocked the great success achievement. Yay.
Next up: whismur.


----------



## Dave Strider

:D Looking for a Ditto, found a Shaymin.


----------



## Green

HEY GUYS, REMEMBER WHEN I GOT THAT SHAYMIN

WELL I KEEP HER IN MY PARTY AS MUCH AS I CAN

AND SHE JUST WON ME 15,000 POINTS IN THE VS. SEEKER

edit: and a few hours ago stupid exima (that stupid zergoose from the shelter) lost me 7,000ish 3:<<<

and i got another easter buneary egg two days ago, hatched it, released it, got a dracowymsy, hatched it today, got two more and i also have four slime slugma eggs 3:


----------



## Flora

:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

YAY


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Like at 1 or something there was a huge realeseing of fossils.I think they planned it xD


----------



## Darksong

OK, so it looks like they're doing another Secret Santa thing for Big Bidoof's birthday after all. I managed to get a Zergoose egg by breeding my shiny Zergoose and a Zangoose, so I put my shiny Zergoose in the Birthday Exchange because I didn't really do anything with it. It was my only shiny but I'm sure whoever gets it will love it more than I did...


----------



## Green

i put in that stupid zergoose that made me lose all my money on two battles. >:[ maybe i'll get your shiny one, darksong! xP

also i'm on a shiny female eevee hunt so i can get my soulsilver team on gpx+. i finally got that dratini too. xP


----------



## Noctowl

I put in a random whimsy of mine. =] Hope I get something good.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Both my Shaymin and Latios eggs turned out to be  Naive xD


----------



## Sike Saner

Well, here's what I got from the exchange:



Quite happy to have gotten that; I saw one in the shelter months ago but failed to get it. This makes up for that. :3

Oh, and I got this the other day:



Easiest shiny hunt I've ever done; it took only eleven eggs and a couple of hours to get this guy.


----------



## Darksong

I got a Valentacool from the exchange; I just missed one in the shelter today, so I guess that makes up for it. (Although I kind of wish I had gotten a Bulbasaur/Charmander/Squirtle Clone...)



My shiny hunt for Buizel is still going, but I started a Seedot shiny hunt as well. *Hopes the shiny Buizel is female and the Seedot is male xD*


----------



## Mad MOAI

I got a Mesprit in trade for my Raikou.



And I just decided that my Espeon Pokésona would probably fit more if she was a Mesprit... :D


----------



## Sike Saner

I hatched her at the same time as I hatched a koffing, and as I was doing so, I thought, _Nah, neither of these is gonna be shiny_. The koffing hatched, and yeah, she was purple... and then the corsola hatched, and yeah. Definitely one of those times when I was glad to be wrong. ^^


----------



## Mad MOAI

Well, my anniversary FINALLY rolled around, and my reward was a Magma Rock. :D

I also nabbed an Enigma Stone from the backroom, but if for some reason anyone here wants one really bad I can "give it" to them (organized selling and buying? If possible?).

EDIT:

about 20 seconds after I summoned it. :U


----------



## Noctowl

Another clone charmander from the event...I thought the event was to try and get eggs you haven't got? I am a bit miffed, but I hatched it and released it for whoever wanted it.

My pink n' mint collection continues, this time with whismur being hunted. =3 Go go go...


----------



## Sike Saner

Finally got Corporate GPXPlus!

Also, I managed to grab a bidofo egg that already had like 25% maturity on it from the shelter earlier. :D I was surprised to get it since I hadn't noticed it there right away.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Well, I used my enigma stone right after the reset and expected a really long egg description.



But this egg just blended right in with his average description. |D I examined it a bit more closely, though, and fortunately I didn't miss it. :P

I believe that I am stealing the luck from summoners who get Pokémon they already have or don't want :U


----------



## Sike Saner

First time I've ever gotten a shiny from one of my absolute favorite evolutionary lines, and that goes for in the games, too.


----------



## Darksong

You're so lucky with shinies... I've hatched 566 eggs and only ever gotten one. :(

My shiny hunt isn't going so well either. Seedot and Buizel are so hard to find these days. >< But I am working on evolving Pokemon so I can fill up the Pokedex, which I find oddly amusing...


----------



## Noctowl

Over 9000 get.

Man, that took a while. Now I have to wait 5 days till my L100 seedra evolves, then I can get the Joto dex achievement.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I've hatched 267 eggs and not gotten a shiny. The chance is about 1/250 right? So if I have OK luck, I should hatch one soon. *stares at Chatot shiny hunt*

Or maybe my breeding the shiny Chatot that I didn't get counts :/

The over 9000 achievement was fun for me. Especially when I completed it. :D


----------



## Flora

So I _just_ discovered that there's an event.

How?


----------



## Noctowl

Oh dear, an event! I forgot...Sam was over. Oh well, I have the eggs I want atm...I just want that ditto I missed...I can try and get the Kanto pokedex full if I have ditto...


----------



## Darksong

Aah! I was at camp when Entei was handed out! ;-;

I don't really want any of the other events so I won't bother about being active...

On the upside, I _did_ evolve a few Pokemon.


----------



## Noctowl

Got a rainbow wing for completing the Jhoto dex! Now that is a nice reward... *starts on hoenn dex now*


----------



## Flora

> Your hatched Pokemon was holding a Magnet!


...

but yeah. I _wanted_ a shiny, but _noooooooooo.

EDIT: _


> Legendary Seeker (nothing)


:(


----------



## Mad MOAI

I just found out I've bred two shiny Chatots out of about two hundred total daycare eggs ever.

But I don't have either of them. And I'm on a shiny Chatot hunt. @_@

To top it off, my Mesprit who came back from the underground after about two weeks found nothing.

Eh, my luck seems to be bad one week and good the next... and then really bad. :U


----------



## Coloursfall

SO i got back into this again! and have gotten four new novelties, Clone Charmander, Summer Swinub, and these two:



Summer Swinub are ugly as sin and i hate them ; ;

Also bweee Meowth shiny hunt


----------



## Darksong

Aah! I've been trying for a clone starter for EVER... I've found about three in the shelter but missed all of them -_-

89 Buizel eggs, 19 Seedot eggs, 586 total eggs hatched; 1 shiny, which was way before shiny hunts... I have bad luck with shinies, too.


----------



## Green

best sunday evar


----------



## Noctowl

And so the pichu shiny hunt ended. Quite annoyed at the fact that you needed 100 eggs hatched to get something good...then again I only got 6 eggs hatched so I don't really care. I don't really have time anymore to mass click, not that I ever started doing so. Meh...

The new novelty wasn't what I expected. Seems a bit lame...not really a nov. More like a new forme.


----------



## Flora

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Noctowl

Palkia get!

Hm...


----------



## Sike Saner

Just finished the jirachi exploration. Looking forward to some of the upcoming explorations, particularly the one that lets you get an unown. :D

Let's see, what else... Well, I've now got a shiny magcargo and a shiny raichu (the latter was hatched for the most recent site-wide shiny hunt). On the achievement front, I finally got around to getting Enough Already recently, and I also finally got Pokémon Trainer and Master Breeder. Currently working on Master Feeder, Master Hatcher, and Shine Master. Also slowly making my way toward Alphabet Soup. Again, really looking forward to that unown exploration. X3


----------



## Green

I got a red orb a few days or something ago. Sold it though. :/

Gaaaah jirachi you will be mine.


----------



## Green

OKAY GUYS SORRY FOR DOUBLE POST BUT



asdf


----------



## Darksong

Good job. I just finished my Buizel shiny hunt today. 70 days, and exactly 100 days. :3



Jetstone... I don't know why I called it that...

But I hope they have an exploration for the legendary dogs sometime soon, because I've been wanting an Entei _forever_ and it was passed out when I was at camp. :C


----------



## Dawn

I have horrible luck with the shelter in this game (COMPUTER FREEZING WHEN I SAW A HATCHED DIALGA), though I have pretty good luck with the events. I kind of want to join this club and get back into it.

Here's my link: http://gpxplus.net/user/Hungary

EDIT: And just as I post this, I found a winter Vulpix egg in the shelter. YOU GUYS ARE GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Flora

so i hatched an Onix to get the Boulder Badge.



...why wasn't this a ralts I mean really.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Entered a shiny race with BRCH for a Shiny Riolu.  Started breeding them to make it easier.

...I've given away three. THREE. SHINY. RIOLUS. I HAVE NOT HATCHED ONE BUT HAVE GIVEN THEM ALL AWAY. 

;-; that are no words. Only tears.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Dark Shocktail said:


> Entered a shiny race with BRCH for a Shiny Riolu.  Started breeding them to make it easier.
> 
> ...I've given away three. THREE. SHINY. RIOLUS. I HAVE NOT HATCHED ONE BUT HAVE GIVEN THEM ALL AWAY.
> 
> ;-; that are no words. Only tears.


Similar experience here, I think I've already told about it though... Bred a small batch of Chatots (for my hunt) and "gave away," as you said, two shinies.

Blehhh I'm getting discouraged and sometimes consider stopping the hunt. :U I've never hatched one shiny on GPX+, though... I don't really care what it is, though, I just want one. o3o


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Finally hatched a shiinnneeee Rioluuuu~ I named him Walter <3

AND AND

Two clone eggs in the shelter! A Clone Bulbasaur and Clone Squirtle. Just the ones I need ;D


----------



## Darksong

Man, missed _another_ clone egg in the shelter. I've been trying for like, what, _a year_ now?

On the upside, I started a couple more shiny hunts... now I have Seedot, Electrike and Staryu going. I know I'm going to call my shiny Electrike Genshi, but I don't have names for the others yet.


----------



## Sike Saner

Fwee. ^^ I was really hoping I'd get a shiny yanma soon. He actually hatched alt, too, but not with this sprite. He had the Platinum frame 1 sprite, but that has the wings held more downward, and I wanted him to have a pose that didn't have the wings held downward (besides which, I already had one with the Platinum frame 1 sprite and already had all of the sprite-specific achievements), so I used a sprite changer on him.

Plus, he got me Shine Master. :D So that's one more achievement down. Right now I'm mostly working on Dedicated, Happy Ending, I Am Legend, and the newest badges, plus I'm stockpiling things that evolve just by waiting a few days so that I can ultimately evolve them all in quick succession for Darwinist.

I'm really hoping that there will indeed be new explorations before month's end. I'm somewhat tempted to do The Quiet Forest in order to put myself another step closer to Novice Explorer and I Am Legend (and possibly get a shiny celebi in the process), but I'm holding out in case another special exploration comes out this month and it's for something I don't have yet. Wouldn't want to make myself ineligible for that, after all.

EDIT: I caved and did The Quiet Forest after all. X3 Well, with the month almost over, I figured it was safe enough to figure that there weren't going to be any new special explorations this month.

Now to see about getting the resulting celebi egg hatched in time for it to count toward Dedicated...

EDIT 2: Got it hatched in time, along with the other five >20,000 maturity eggs I picked up today--one of which yielded this:



Fwee, oh fwee... ^^


----------



## Noctowl

Got a clone bulbasaur today, completing my collection. ^^

I am working on both the kanto and hoenn dex...I can't decide on which one I want to go for.

What did everyone think of the halloween exploration? I don't think it was worth canceling my celebi exploration...then again I hate leveling things up so...*does pichu event* Oh darn it.


----------



## hyphen

I ish join.
^-^
(COME ON BIDOOF,BE A SHINY ALREADY)


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Anybody else going nuts over the fifth gen pokemon out there? I've already been nabbing what I can - the six eggs I have and two that have already hatched. There are starters out there so fingers crossed...!


----------



## Noctowl

They are out????

*goes nuts*

Damn it, got none I like. The randomness is annoying but makes sense I suppose...I hope it won't be like that all the time.


----------



## Rai-CH

I hope they bring out some sort of equivalent of a Dream World shelter pass, 6 5th Gen Pokemon a day is not enough!
I've gotten a Chillarmy, Bachuru, Zorua and I think Snivy so at least I have some good Pokemon :) I have no idea what they green-and-grey Pokemon with the eye pattern is, Tesshiido maybe?


----------



## JackPK

I went mass-clicking yesterday (...after the lag lightened up a bit) to evolve all the Pokemon I got yesterday and hatch all the ones I got after reset today. So now I have Jalord, Ranculus, Hahakomori (whose name is wrong on the site, b-t-dubs), Abagoura, Zeburaika, Lepardas, Kokoromori, and I still have to evolve my Mogurew, Dangoro, Bachuru(!), Minezumi, and Shibishirasu. (link goes to my party.)

I'm kind of disappointed that Zorua and Zoroark aren't Exploration-exclusive, given their event-only status in the games, but I also like being able to get them right off the bat.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Rai-CH said:


> I hope they bring out some sort of equivalent of a Dream World shelter pass, 6 5th Gen Pokemon a day is not enough!
> I've gotten a Chillarmy, Bachuru, Zorua and I think Snivy so at least I have some good Pokemon :) I have no idea what they green-and-grey Pokemon with the eye pattern is, Tesshiido maybe?


Oh man, I want a Snivy! And ah, the green eye egg~ that was one of the first ones I got. Not gonna ruin it (actually I kinda am) but these are the ones I have so far;

Minezumi, Shinboraa, Choroneko, Dageki, Moguryuu, Koromori, Dangoro, Zorua, Kurumiru, Shimama, Purotooga (egg) and Yuniran (egg).

Since there's a limit on eggs from the shelter, I've been working on evolving Pokemon in the meantime.


----------



## Noctowl

Everyone has a Koromori except me... :( 

*waits for tomorow*


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Everyone has a Koromori except me... :(
> 
> *waits for tomorow*


Good luck in getting one! And so this isn't completely pointless - I nicknamed mine PC Butterman, after Nick Frost's character in Hot Fuzz ;D 

...my friend called it a Fuzzball and the image wouldn't leaveeee...

EDIT:


...ahfkjsghwakjg


----------



## Munchkin

*revives from dead*

I'm in the middle of the Pikachu exploration, so I've got a Scyther I can't get rid of and an Onix that I could dump in the PC but choose not to =x
Still, I managed to grab 6 Unove eggs yesterday - two hatched and four are currently in my Party. I've got a Moguryuu <3 And I've already hatched a Kurumiru =D

Lag is murder =,(


----------



## Green

fffffffff i did not want those chiramii and minezumi eggs what :[ why can i not see the eggs.


----------



## Zoltea

Kay, I get too many clickers, after about 50 people I just put my status as "break time @.@".
I'm not much of a collector, so it may be a while before I have floods of 5th gen pokémon.


----------



## hyphen

I JUST GOT A BACHURU EGG

Yay!


----------



## Sike Saner

Dark Shocktail said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> ...ahfkjsghwakjg


:D Congrats!


Let's see, 5th gen critters I have so far:




Finished That Burning Desire!! about a week ago, meanwhile, and also got a few more achievements taken care of--I'm not sure I remember all of the ones I've gotten recently, but at the very least Master Feeder, Master Hatcher, Dedicated, Happy Ending, and the rest of the Johto+ badges are among them. Also picked up a couple more shinies:


----------



## Coloursfall

Snivy! 8D

Also I've gotten a Shelderboy, Clone Bulbasaur, and Crystal Onix~ And most of the new Pogies. I still need the other two starters and Zorua at least, I think...there are probably more.

ETA: 

Oh, and let's not forget Felidae here!


----------



## Rai-CH

I picked up 6 more eggs today- Yuniran, Nageki, Dageki, Minezumi, Koromori and Shimama .

I think I've only got a few more eggs to get now? (Tepig, Oshawott, Munna, Choroneko, Moguryuu, Shibishirasu and Kurumiru)


----------



## Noctowl

I got one!! And I also got mr blobby.


----------



## Sike Saner

Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> ETA:
> 
> Oh, and let's not forget Felidae here!


Ooh, shiny kitty. :D Congrats!


Latest 5th gen species acquisitions:


----------



## Cloudsong

I just joined GPX+ :3
I has:

:D?
Can I join?


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Got another batch of eggies, but I've been having real trouble catching them sometimes :c Haven't gotten a Snivy yet either x.x

And also, that's a real good batch of first eggs you've got there SkyAngel!


----------



## Cloudsong

Thanks :3 I'm not sure if the second one is a missingno. or not and I'm totally clueless on what all the others are (except for the gastrodon pre-evo), but I love the green slugma X3


----------



## MentheLapin

Welp, I've joined. Currently I have



























How do you guys hatch your eggs so quickly?


----------



## Rai-CH

ShadScy said:


> Welp, I've joined. Currently I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys hatch your eggs so quickly?


A lot of clicking! X) There's a guide on how to mass-click here if you're interested: Clicky

I'm having trouble finding new Gen 5 eggs I haven't gotten yet! D: I want the Candle Pokemon and Oshawott so bad~


----------



## hyphen

YOU HAVE A MISSING.NO SKYANGEL!


----------



## Green

Fucking everyone does.


----------



## Munchkin

It's his first ever batch on GPX+ 0-o

Anyway, I've now got Yuniran, Dageki, Chiraamy, and Bachuru eggs <3 I don't really like the Dageki, though >:/
But the other 3 are love <3


----------



## Green

GUYS.

THERE ARE TWO ZEKROM EGGS ON THE LOOSE AAAAAAH WHAT.

i'll bet it's the admins with them.


----------



## Cloudsong

I got two Zergoose's that I is breeding, a rotom, an Eevee, a Gible, and a Koromori x3
Oh how I love the Safari Zone Adoption place x] -Actually kind of 'meh' about the Koromori but oh well-


----------



## Littlestream

I'm a fan of too many things. I will join this club too.

I've got two Missingno. And on my first day, I got a shiny Sunkern egg from the Lab. I've also got a summoned Groudon. 

I've got Choroneko and Yuniran (and some others, but these are some of my favorite Generation Five Pokemon)! Now on to getting a Bachuru...

Cloudsong, two Zergooses? You managed to get two? Wow. And the Missingno. is really nice for the first batch.


----------



## MentheLapin

Welp, my eggs hatched into a female Kurumiru, which is what I wanted, called Anya :3

Then there's a male Burmy named Bumble and a male Shimama called Zachary.

And then I put Loka the Minezumi, Nina the Chillarmy and Gion the Dangoro into the PC. (Oh and adopted two Zergoose which are currently makin' babies) Now begins the search for a Yuniran!

EDIT: ...And two minutes later I find two Yuniran eggs and a Moguryuu egg that has 58 siblings - Pokabu and Moguryuu. Woah, this is addictive.


----------



## Cloudsong

I missed out on a Winter Vulpix though D:


----------



## Sike Saner

5th gen acquisition report #3:




Did Mystery Creature of the Ruins the other day. Got the question mark unown from it. :D So now I've got both of the punctuation mark unown... well, mostly. Still need the egg dex data for the exclamation point.

Oh, and I bred a shiny snivy. :D I went to the page of the person who got it, and they seemed really happy about it, and that made _me_ happy. ^^ I'm glad to have been able to provide them with such a thing.


----------



## Green

Hey Sike, I'll kill you fr that baruchai.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Hmm, not only have I not been on GPX+ for a while, but I'm waiting for the games to come out before I spoil everything for myself. :P I'll probably get more active on a weekend where I don't have much homework, which will hopefully be this one.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Got a Snivy~ after my current batch has hatched I'll put up a list of what I've got so far. New eggs are hard to come by though (typically).


----------



## Rai-CH

How are people finding the eggs of all the other Pokemon? I stalk the shelter for ages but I can never find anything other than the usual 10-12 Pokemon. 

Is there a certain time when the Dream World updates or some sort of achievement that I have to unlock? I want the new candle Pokemon so bad ;_;


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Rai-CH said:


> How are people finding the eggs of all the other Pokemon? I stalk the shelter for ages but I can never find anything other than the usual 10-12 Pokemon.
> 
> Is there a certain time when the Dream World updates or some sort of achievement that I have to unlock? I want the new candle Pokemon so bad ;_;


I think when the number of eggs gets low, they update at the next 5/10 minute mark...I'm not sure.


----------



## hyphen

HELL YES A SHAYMIN FROM A DROP! ^_^

My party:


----------



## Silver

(Joining.)

I have a black egg with green spots on it. It needs over 20,000 points to hatch! :o It must be rare!


----------



## hyphen

YOU JUST GOT A SLIME SLUGMAAAA~


----------



## Cloudsong

If the shelter is flooded with zergoose eggs *cough* don't look at me x]

On a non-zergoose related note, I FOUND A CHIRAAMII!!! :D!!!!


----------



## MentheLapin

Does anyone know the shiny rate on GPX+? I'm thinking of going for a shiny Yuniran...


----------



## Cloudsong

I don't even know how to shiny hunt :(..

But I looked it up and apparently it's totally random. Bleh.


----------



## Silver

I think so far only some of the newer Pokemon are shiny, like Purtoguh(?).


----------



## MentheLapin

SilverFalcon said:


> I think so far only some of the newer Pokemon are shiny, like Purtoguh(?).


:o Nooo! I guess I'll have to wait, then...


----------



## Green

No, they're all programmed. The only legendary that's been programmed is zekrom.

Also going for a shiny yuniran and/or a bachuru.


----------



## MentheLapin

joe mama said:


> No, they're all programmed. The only legendary that's been programmed is zekrom.
> 
> Also going for a shiny yuniran and/or a bachuru.


*exhales*

Is Shanderaa available yet? That, Rankurusu and Hahakomori are my favourite Gen Vs so far.


----------



## Green

Yeah, they're all available. People just take all the interesting eggs and hoard like shit.

edit: Got a fucking mijimaru. What.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Hey, could I join maybe? I'm Squornshellous Beta there too!

Also I have a ton of fifth generation things - I think that the only _eggs_ I have yet to get are the grassmonkey and the watermonkey, and that skeletonbird, and Zekrom and Kyurem. According to the Pokédex, anyway.

Also I am shiny hunting Dangoro.

 

(I shelter stalk)


----------



## Littlestream

You're not the only one, Squornshellous Beta! Though I usually give up on finding anything interesting after a while, and just take Pokemon I need for my dex.

I'm shiny hunting cat-like pokemon. I'm starting one for Choroneko now, too. 

And today is a x2.5 day! I'll be able to get enough dex entries for the new exploration, I think.

Edit: And I just got a Bidofo egg. I've been searching for it for quite some time, so I'm very pleased right now.


----------



## Rai-CH

2.5x day is going to be fun once I start to mass-click :)
I finally managed to get a few more 5th gen Pokemon: Darumakka, The Candle (Hitomoshi?)  and Oshawott~

I think I'm getting closer to completing the Hoarder achievement, only one or two more boxes to fill!


----------



## Mad MOAI

Yep, the others who want to join are welcome. :)

But I'm not collecting gen 5's yet, but I do want a couple of Zoroas. D:

I also started the Yellow Forest exploration and got an awesome Scyther companion.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

That Scyther won't be around forever, though.



Spoiler: Yellow Forest



The Scyther dies at the end, though you do get a Spiky-Eared Pichu egg.


----------



## JackPK

Littlestream said:


> Edit: And I just got a Bidofo egg. I've been searching for it for quite some time, so I'm very pleased right now.


Congrats!

I just worked my ass off to get the Creationist achievement yesterday, got a Silver Wing out of it, and missed the summon >_< I was so looking forward to getting a Shadow Lugia too, that's one of the last three Novelties I need. Oh well, I guess it's karma for getting three accidental shinies, my own summoned Cresselia and Heatran, and someone else's summoned Palkia the same day. Creationist was _insane_.

EDIT: The worst part was, I found the egg on about the fourth minute (right before it was visible to everyone), but the page derped after I clicked to claim it and I waited probably five minutes for the dialog to come up before I gave up and refreshed to try to find it again. And according to my stats it was *still* out there for a couple of minutes after I started looking again, but then somebody else got it.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

How the _heck_ could you hatch three-hundred-fifty eggs in a day? @.@


----------



## Coloursfall

...well huh.

I missed the summon of my Shaymin :c

BUT



most curious.


----------



## Sike Saner

Littlestream said:


> Edit: And I just got a Bidofo egg. I've been searching for it for quite some time, so I'm very pleased right now.


Congrats!



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I just worked my ass off to get the Creationist achievement yesterday, got a Silver Wing out of it, and missed the summon >_<


Congrats on Creationist  (and the random shinies)!

I just got Creationist as well, a couple of hours ago. And I missed the summon I won off of it, too. D'oh! Well, that's what I get for summoning at a time when the server was being kind of iffy. I knew it was a bad idea, and I went and did it anyway. X3; Ah well. I hope whoever got that lati was glad to get it.



Squornshellous Beta said:


> How the _heck_ could you hatch three-hundred-fifty eggs in a day? @.@


It's 250. As for how, I can't speak for anyone else, but for me I think it was a combination of x2.5 multiplier + prolonged bouts of sunny weather + Opera + mass clicking + being extra careful to do proper interactions so as to keep my shelter grabs from running out (though I did grab a couple of lab eggs) + trying to only grab eggs with low maturity requirements (I went with things that require 3,840 maturity or less). Having the lucky egg helped in my case, too, I imagine. And starting right after reset helped with the whole matter of having enough space for the hatched pokémon; it let me start releasing them good and early.

That said, I'm still surprised at having managed to pull it off. Took about... oh, nine or so non-consecutive hours. I'm also just a little bit surprised that I wound up using not a single flame orb.


Meanwhile, on the 5th gen front:


----------



## Cloudsong

YAYAYAYAY!!! I found a Bachuru x3 It's so adorable :D And...I also found a martial artist lizard thing called Nageki o.0 Mkay then...walking away slowly naow...xD



:D


----------



## Tailsy

I finally picked up a Snivy. But I want Monmen to be released ;_; also a Winter Vulpix!


----------



## JackPK

Squornshellous Beta said:


> How the _heck_ could you hatch three-hundred-fifty eggs in a day? @.@


250 eggs, but yeah, it's daunting. I waited til a day when I didn't have any homework/social life/whatever going on (I wish I'd waited one more day, for the x2.5, grrr). Then after the reset, which is at 11 in my time zone, I got on Opera and just started mass clicking as fast as I could, going back to my party every five minutes or so to hatch eggs (and yes, they were hatching every five minutes after a few hours). At like 2 or 3 in the morning I had about a hundred hatched, so I summoned my Cresselia, found a Palkia while hunting it, and left them both in my party overnight with four more regular eggs. (Both hatched by the time I was back.) Got up at like 10, ate and showered, and was back on GPX by about 11. By this time I had mostly used up my shelter grabs so I resorted to the lab after that, which caused some headaches with picking up Pokemon that had spawned three minutes earlier - I used all eleven of my flame orbs in just a few hours. Mass clicked until maybe 3 when I had 175ish (don't know why, but people click back less during the day than the night), then started goofing off on the Internet until dinner (whilst periodically coming back to hatch eggs and pick up more, by now I was up to 200) and finished up most of the last 50 by 9:30. I had a nasty string of just-spawned Lab Pokemon toward the end so I didn't manage to hatch my 250th egg until half an hour or so before the reset.

I know everybody on the GPX forums recommends Opera, but I have to put my two cents in as well: I was using Firefox for GPX until about two months ago, and was making perhaps 7k-8k clicks on an average day, 15k on a really really good day. With Opera, I average upwards of 10-12k and got 31k yesterday when I got Creationist. It really does make an enormous difference.

tl;dr Mass clicking + staying up long hours into the night + lab grabs + flame orbs + Opera. Oh, and + Lucky Egg.

I probably spent about nine or ten hours clicking the Users Online list nonstop and another two or three just dicking around refreshing my Poketch every five minutes to hatch things without clicking the Users Online list. This being without the multiplier.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Been stalking out eggs I don't have yet in the shelter and breeding what I've got to help people out... Also been evolving up my pokemon. I have to admit, some of the pokemon I have are just for getting Dex info and others are because I like them (e.g. - having one of each of the Snivy line is indulgent but I love those snakes~)

Also:


----------



## Littlestream

Yesterday, I got a shelter pass, and combining it with the x2.5 day, I managed to get 31 eggs/Pokemon from the dream world and shelter combined. One of the Pokemon was a Rayquaza! And another was that Bidofo I told you about earlier, which hatched.


----------



## MentheLapin

I'sa got my Heatmoshi egg :3 And some weird plain tan egg from the Dream World. OHMY HOW CURIOUSSSSSS

Oh, and Snivy, Zoroark, Bachuru, etc. Having 2.5x day on a weekend where I had no homework was amaaazing.


----------



## Noctowl

I got my two fave gen 5 pokemon now, so I am happy. 

Trying that unoun thing now...why a repel of all things?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Squornshellous Beta said:


> That Scyther won't be around forever, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yellow Forest
> 
> 
> 
> The Scyther dies at the end, though you do get a Spiky-Eared Pichu egg.


...Why don't we lock the windows I instinctively read spoilers? o.x That's just plain cruel. But I knew about the Pichu. ;D

So how in the world am I supposed to get two Onix to level 35? :U The weekend just ended (My "weekend" is Saturday through Monday, since I don't usually have homework on Monday) and I won't be able to click much...


----------



## Rai-CH

Mad MOAI said:


> So how in the world am I supposed to get two Onix to level 35? :U The weekend just ended (My "weekend" is Saturday through Monday, since I don't usually have homework on Monday) and I won't be able to click much...


I just dumped mine into the Pokewalker while clicking other people XD

I got a few more new eggs from the shelter. Gochimu, a weird tan egg (Baruchai?), Kumasyun and Kibago. The Japanese names are so hard to remember how to spell, I can't wait for when the english names are released.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Rai-CH said:


> I just dumped mine into the Pokewalker while clicking other people XD
> 
> I got a few more new eggs from the shelter. Gochimu, a weird tan egg (Baruchai?), Kumasyun and Kibago. The Japanese names are so hard to remember how to spell, I can't wait for when the english names are released.


Yeah, good point. I dumped one of mine into the Pokewalker too. Hopefully I won't have much history homework tomorrow. >:D

As for fifth generation ... I'm snatching random eggs from the dream world and hatching question marks out of 'em. They do hatch as question marks, right? xD


----------



## Rai-CH

Mad MOAI said:


> Yeah, good point. I dumped one of mine into the Pokewalker too. Hopefully I won't have much history homework tomorrow. >:D
> 
> As for fifth generation ... I'm snatching random eggs from the dream world and hatching question marks out of 'em. They do hatch as question marks, right? xD


That doesn't happen to me O_o
Maybe check your settings, I know that there's an option to view 5th gen Pokemon or not. You probably have 5th gen Pokemon 'hidden'. Otherwise that might be a glitch. Are your Pokemon normal if you put them in the Daycare or PC?


----------



## hyphen

My sib has an account, and she's known as Line.

She has good luck (Pokki, Fossils, a Rayquaza, etc) at the cost of *Missing a Ditto in the Shelter.*


----------



## Mad MOAI

Rai-CH said:


> That doesn't happen to me O_o
> Maybe check your settings, I know that there's an option to view 5th gen Pokemon or not. You probably have 5th gen Pokemon 'hidden'. Otherwise that might be a glitch. Are your Pokemon normal if you put them in the Daycare or PC?


I have the 5th generation Pokemon turned off. I'll just turn them on when I get far enough into the games that I don't have to worry about spoilers. That, or when spoilers start being inevitable.

And yes, I have found that question marks do hatch into question marks. I have no idea what I got though, if I remember correctly one of the Pokemon was a munna or something.


----------



## Green

What a coincidence, Zerxer happens to already have a shiny victini. :|


----------



## Silver

NOOOO!!!

I...I missed a clone Pokemon in the shelter...damn you clone Bulbasaur, damn you.


----------



## JackPK

Ahahahaha! I know the lag totally sucks, but it got everyone else away from the Shelter long enough for me to nab the Churine egg I needed! Now I have all of the (non-legendary) Unova Pokemon that have been released so far! _i love the lag i love the lag i love the lag_


----------



## MentheLapin

I finally have my basic team! Now to fully evolve these... *winkwinkhinthint*


----------



## Silver

....YES!!

I GOT THE CLONE CHARMANDER FROM THE SHELTER!! :DD

...ahem.

 <-- I finally got the chance to get them in~ Yay~


----------

